# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  Steigender PSA-Wert

## obelix

Hallo,

wie sicherlich viele hier habe ich mich registriert weil mich aktuell das Thema Prostata stark beschäftigt. Mag sein, dass ich zu früh und ich hoffe überflüssig hier schreibe, aber leider ist bei mir das Kopfkino sehr aktiv und wenn ich ehrlich bin habe ich Angst davor meine Prostata zu verlieren. Vor allem vor den häufig daraus folgenden Konsequenzen (Inkontinent, Impotenz).

Allen viele Grüße und alles Gute!



Ich bin 65 Jahre, körperlich und sportlich relativ fit, und habe bereits länger mit schwankenden PSA-Werten zu tun. Vorsorgeuntersuchungen, auch beim Urologen, mache ich regelmäßig. 

Hier dir mir vorliegenden PSA-Werte, die nicht alle von einem Labor stammen:

Datum
PSA
freies PSA
Quotient

09.02.2015
2,15
0,25


16.02.2015
3,6



07.07.2015
2,4



28.06.2016
3,53
0,28
0,08

11.01.2017
3,37



09.08.2017
4,27
0,34
0,08

18.09.2017
Prostata / Harnweg - Entzündung - nach 6 Tagen wieder OK.

10.10.2017
4,76






Nach der letzten PSA-Bestimmung bin ich vom Hausarzt wieder direkt zu meinem Urologen, bei dem ich ursprünglich erst wieder im Dezember vorstellig werden sollte. Dieser schlug relativ schnell eine Biopsie, ggf. sogar 20fach (?) vor.  Dann ließ er sich auf meinen Vorschlag eine weitere PSA-Messung abzuwarten ein und schlug dafür Ende Oktober vor.
Meine Prostata ist schon immer leicht  altersgerecht - vergrößert, Tastbefund normal, Ultraschall bis auf Griesel, die ggf. von alten Entzündungen stammen (?), unauffällig. Die weiteren (Blut-) Werte sind in Ordnung. Keine Beschwerden beim Wasserlassen.

Mir ist klar, dass ich hier keine verbindlichen ärztlichen Aussagen oder (Fern-)Diagnosen erwarten kann, aber ggf. Erfahrungen. (?)

Falls möglich  wie wird hier die Entwicklung meiner PSA-Werte beurteilt? Sollte ich kurzfristig eine Biobsie machen lassen? 20fach erscheint mir sehr viel? Mehrfach habe ich von acht- bzw. zwölffach gelesen.

Zusätzlich überlege ich den nächsten PSA-Test weiter zu verschieben.

Vielen Dank für Hinweise und Verständnis.

Jens

----------


## MartinWK

Verdoppelungszeit unter 3 Jahren, Quotient 0,08, mit 65 haben mindestes 20% aller Männer ein klinisch signifikantes PCa (Gleason 3+3 aufwärts): ich würde das schon weiter verfolgen. Eine Schwankung um 1,2 in 2015 ist keine Entwarnung, sowas hatte ich auch. Tastbefund und US und Blutwerte und keine Beschwerden sind ebenso keine Entwarnung; allenfalls zusammen mit dem niedrigen PSA ein Indikator, dass wenn ein PCa vorliegt, dieses nicht unbedingt sofort behandlungsbedürftig ist oder schonende Behandlung möglich ist.
Der Standardurologe rät zur Biopsie, das sagt die Leitlinie und das bezahlt die GKV. Eine 12-fache systematische Biopsie pikst in alle Sektoren reihum und trifft häufig daneben (sprich: negativer Befund heißt Rebiopsie nach dem nächsten höheren PSA-Wert bzw. in einem Jahr). Eine 20-fache ist naturgemäß besser. Eine Gezielte ist noch besser, zusammen mit einer Systematischen in den anderen Arealen. Dazu macht man zunächst ein multiparametrisches MRT bei einem auf Prostata spezialisierten Radiologen. Der errechnet den PIRADS-Wert, danach kann ein PCa einigermaßen sicher ausgeschlossen werden oder es folgt die Biopsie. Da nur eine positive Biopsie Gewißheit gibt, kommt man letztlich nicht drumherum.

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,
für den 18.9. steht da zu wenig. Prostatakarzinom Diagnose umfasst PSA Größe und mögliche Entzündung. Größe scheint bekannt und keine Einflussdeterminante, Entzündung auszuschließen vor weiteren Schritten unabdingbar. Danach kommt Fusionsbiopsie mpMRT gestützt ja/nein, oder Regelbiopsie 12 Stanzen ja/nein oder 20fach wie vorgeschlagen. Dass Fusionsbiopsie keine Standardkassenleistung ist wäre auch zu berücksichtigen.

----------


## Georg_

Meine private Versicherung hatte sich geweigert mehr als 10 Stanzen zu bezahlen.

----------


## obelix

Danke für eure Einschätzungen und Informationen.

Total vergessen habe ich zu erwähnen, dass ich einen Heizschrittmacher habe - den ich wirklich total vergessen habe. Mein Herz an sich ist in Ordnung, Sport etc. überhaupt kein Problem oder Schwierigkeiten; Belastungs- und Dauer-EKG sind gut. Anlass für den HSM waren AV-Blocks2. Dadurch dürfte eine 'MRT-Untersuchung' ausfallen.(?)

Zum 18.09.: Der Tastbefund des Urologen ergab keine Auffälligkeiten. Die Entzündungswerte im Blut normalisierten sich wieder und auch das Wasserlassen, für ca. drei Tage schmerzhaft, war wieder einwandfrei.


Natürlich habe auch im Netz einiges Nachgelesen und bin u. a. auf Berichte gestoßen, dass das Stanzen nicht überall anerkannt ist. Dann gleich 20fach!? Wird/Kann dabei nicht zuviel beschädigt werden?

Mir ist klar, dass ich zumindest um eine erneute PSA-Bestimmung nicht herum komme. Dabei hoffe ich immer noch, dass dieser Wert sich wieder etwas normalisiert oder stabilisiert. Vor den möglichen Folgen einer Prostataentfernung habe ich große Befürchtungen.

Als Privatversicherter hatte ich bisher keinerlei Probleme mit Erstattungen meiner Krankenkasse. Notfalls würde ich, sofern diese empfehlenswert ist, eine Behandlung als Selbstzahler abwickeln.

----------


## MartinWK

Kommt auf den Herzschrittmacher an: http://www.isarherzzentrum.de/herzschrittmachermrt
Alternativ geht auch ein PSMA PET/CT: https://www.leben-mit-gist.de/medizi...e-pet-bei-gist

Biopsie: größtes Risiko ist immer die Infektion, besonders bei transrektaler Biopsie. Die Beschädigung ist minimal. PCa-Zellen werden eventuell in den Blutkreislauf gelangen (sogenannte CTCs), was die weiter verursachen, ist nicht klar. In der Einwilligungserklärung stand bei mir, dass die zirkulierenden Krebszellen ein unbekanntes Risiko darstellen.

Meine Privatversicherung hat das MRT und die folgende transperineale Fusionsbiopsie anstandslos bezahlt.

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Obelix,

der HSM könnte ein Ausschlusskriterium für eine MRT sein – Radiologen fragen! Eine Alternative zur mpMRT-Diagnostik und Biopsie unter MRT ist das C-TRUS/ANNA-Verfahren, das mit Ultraschall arbeitet, siehe *hier*. Die Trefferquote ist der einer mpMRT vergleichbar, und die Untersuchung kostet nur etwa halb so viel (~470,- €). Eine Suchfunktion zu Praxen, die an dem Verfahren teilnehmen, findest Du *hier*.
Zur 20-Stanzen-Biopsie ist zu bedenken, dass jeder Stich mehr das Risiko einer Infektion bis hin zu einer Sepsis erhöht. Lies dazu im "Ersten Rat" das Kapitel 5.6 zur Biopsie und zum Antibiogramm!

Ralf

----------


## MartinWK

> Die Trefferquote ist der einer mpMRT vergleichbar, ...


Da würden mich die Belege interessierene. Auf der Website von ANNA habe ich da nichts gefunden.
Zu MRT und PET/CT gibt es ja inzwischen viele Studien, z.B. thnov07p0228.pdf

----------


## obelix

Danke für die weiteren Informationen und Hinweise!

'ANNA' hört sich für mich als Laien interessant an und wird hier in der Nähe angeboten. Auch wenn ich grundsätzlich keine Angst vor OPs oder Eingriffen haben, sondern in meinem konkreten Fall vor den 'endgültigen Folgen', wären mir so wenig Stanzen wie möglich angenehmer.



Zu meinem Herzschrittmacher:
Im Ausweis steht "SureScan" und so weit ich mich erinnere hat mir der damalige Operateur gesagt dass damit auch MRT / CT (?) möglich wären.(?)

Eine 'MRT-Klinik', die auf meine erste Mail sehr freundlich antwortete habe ich dann (erst) in meiner zweiten Mail geschrieben, dass ich einen HSM habe und den Ausweis mitgeschickt (hatte den HSM - wieder mal - vergessen). Daraufhin kam nur sehr kurz die Rückantwort "MRT nicht möglich". Ich habe gerade einen zweite Anfrage bei einer anderen Klinik laufen und werde hier über die Antwort berichten. Meinen Kardiologen kann ich aktuell nicht erreichen; würde diesen aber auf jeden Fall mit einbinden.






> Zu MRT und PET/CT gibt es ja inzwischen viele Studien, z.B. thnov07p0228.pdf


 leider bin ich nicht in der Lage dieses 'zu verstehen'. Gibt es eine Kurzaussage?

----------


## MartinWK

"Comparison of 68Ga-HBED-CC PSMA-PET/CT and multiparametric MRI for gross tumour volume detection in patients with primary prostate cancer based on slice by slice comparison with histopathology"
Vergleich von PET/CT mit mpMRT bezüglich Tumorvolumen bei Patienten mit Erstbefund, basierend auf histopathologischem Vergleich der Schnitte

Es wurden zwar nur 7 Patienten betrachtet, aber 340 Schnitte separat einzeln mit der Bildgebung verglichen.
"Conclusion: In a slice by slice analysis with histopathology, 68Ga-HBED-CC-PSMA PET/CT and mpMRI showed high sensitivity and specificity in detection of primary PCa. A combination of both methods performed even better in terms of sensitivity (GTV-union) and specificity (GTV-intersection). A moderate to good spatial overlap with GTV-histo was observed for PSMA PET/CT and mpMRI alone which was significantly improved by GTV-union. Further studies are warranted to analyse the impact of these preliminary findings for diagnostic (multimodal guided TRUS biopsy) and therapeutic (focal therapy) strategies in primary PCa."
Sinngemäß: Die Stellen, die befallen waren, wurden durch MRT oder PET/CT ausreichend bis gut identifiziert und beide Verfahren zusammen lieferten noch erheblich bessere Ergebnisse.
Weiter Infos und Verweise zu MRT und PET/CT findet man auch in der S3-Leitlinie: 043-022OLl_S3_Prostatakarzinom_2016-12.pdf

----------


## obelix

Blutabnahme gestern - PSA = 4,51, also leicht gefallen.

Mein Hausarzt, nicht ein 'Stanzfreund' ist für "weiter beobachten" und den nächsten Wert Ende Januar zu ermitteln.

Hier noch einmal die Gesamtübersicht:
Datum
PSA
freies PSA
Quotient

09.02.2015
2,15
0,25


16.02.2015
3,6



07.07.2015
2,4



28.06.2016
3,53
0,28
0,08

11.01.2017
3,37



09.08.2017
4,27
0,34
0,08

18.09.2017
Prostata / Harnweg - Entzündung

10.10.2017
4,76



02.11.2017
4,51






Nochmals Danke für die vielen Hinweise und Tipps!

----------


## obelix

Hallo,

so, nach längerer Zeit melde ich mich wieder zurück. Heute war ich zu einer weiteren Untersuchung beim Urologen. Ultraschall, Tastbefund - keine Auffälligkeiten.

Im März dieses Jahres wurde eine Biopsie in der Martini-Klinik durchgeführt.

Von 13 Stanzen war eine positiv mit Gleason 3+3 in kleinster Ausprägung von 0,2mm, Prostavolumen 22ccm. Mir wurde bereits bei der Biobsie eine "kleine Prostata" bescheinigt. Ein vorher durchgeführtes MRT, das aufgrund des vorhandenen Herzschrittmachers dort nur mit 1,5 Tesla möglich war, zeigte diffuse Veränderungen der peripheren Zone beidseits, am besten passend zu einer Prostatitis, allenfalls ein kleiner PI RADS 4 Herd der Mitte links peripher. Kein Hinweis für eine iliakale Lymphadenopathie.

Abgesprochen wurde eine aktive Überwachung mit einer PSA-Messung alle drei Monate.

Hier die mir vorliegenden aktuellen PSA-Daten:

02.11.2017 - 4,5 (abweichendes Labor)
28.11.2017 - 4,0
21.02.2018 - 4,8
März 2018 - Biobspie
11.06.2018 - 4,1
06.09.2018 - 4,8


Mein Urologe sagte heute dass ich mir so langsam Gedanken über eine Therapie machen sollte und hat mich damit etwas auf dem falschen Fuß erwischt. Am Sichersten wäre es in meinem Alter die Prostata zu entfernen. Je früher desto besser, auch was evtl. Nachwirkungen wie z. B. Inkontinenz betrifft. Sollte die nächste PSA-Messung, im Dezember 2018, keine großen Veränderungen ergeben, soll vor einer OP auf jeden Fall eine zweite Biobsie durchgeführt werden. Aber, nach seinen Worten, komme ich nicht um eine Therapie, sprich OP, herum. Es wäre eine Frage der Zeit.

Beschwerden beim Wasserlassen habe ich keine, die Potenz könnte besser sein. Sonst fühle ich mich körperlich sehr fit, was auch die Belastungs-EKG bei meinem Kardiologen zeigen. Mein Herz an sich ist gut, Ursache für den Herzschrittmacher waren AV-Blockierungen II. Grades. Sport, sprich Tennis, betreibe ich regelmäßig.

Ehrlich gesagt hatte ich gehofft um eine OP möglichst lange herumzukommen, vielleicht sogar darauf verzichten zu können. Diesen Zahn hat mir mein Urologe heute - auf jeden Fall sehr stark versucht - zu ziehen.


Etwas viel Text, aber es würden mich einige Einschätzungen hier im Forum interessieren.

----------


## MartinWK

Das geht in Richtung Übertherapie.

----------


## Georg_

Mach doch auch einen Termin in der Martini-Klinik um eine zweite Meinung einzuholen. Wenn Operation, dann doch besser in der Martini-Klinik und nicht beim Urologen in der Nähe.

Georg

----------


## obelix

danke euch zwei für die ersten Äußerungen.




> Mach doch auch einen Termin in der Martini-Klinik um eine zweite Meinung einzuholen. Wenn Operation, dann doch besser in der Martini-Klinik und nicht beim Urologen in der Nähe.
> Georg


die - vermutlich - folgende Biopsie Anfang 2019 soll auf jeden Fall in der Martini-Klinik gemacht werden, dies sieht auch mein Urologe so.

Auf die Da Vinci-Methode, die in HH (auch) praktiziert wird, angesprochen, hielt er diese nicht unbedingt für erforderlich. Ihm würde das 'Tasten' der üblichen Methode fehlen.
Auch die Da-Vinci-Methode würde einen erfahrenen Chirugen erfordern, der ca. 100 OPs nach diesem Muster durchgeführt haben sollte. Die offene, übliche Methode wäre leichter und schneller zu erlernen.(?)

Alles ohne Gewähr, aber so habe ich das verstanden.


Mein jetziger Urologe hat viele Jahre Prostata-OPs in einer Klinik durchgeführt und ist seit einiger Zeit als Nachfolger des Alt-Urologen in der Praxis.

----------


## Georg_

Je mehr Operationen ein Urologe im Jahr macht, desto bessere Operationsergebnisse hinsichtlich Kontinenz und Potenz hat er. Daher müssen zertifizierte Prostatakrebszentren etwa 100 Operationen pro Jahr machen um die Zertifizierung zu behalten. Patienten kommen aus ganz Deutschland um in der Martini-Klinik operiert zu werden da sie so einen guten Ruf hat. Ich würde dem freundlichen Urologen zuliebe nichts riskieren.

Georg

----------


## obelix

> JIch würde dem freundlichen Urologen zuliebe nichts riskieren.


Hallo Georg,
das werde ich sicher nicht. Bei einer OP wird die Martini-Klinik mein erster Ansprechpartner sein.

... meine Gedanken schweben mehr darum - wenn möglich - eine OP bzw. Therapie - hoffentlich vermeiden zu können. Nicht wegen der OP selbst, sondern wegen der evtl. Folgen.

Klar ist, falls es sein muss, beiße ich in diesen Apfel rein. Heute fühlte ich mich von diesen relativ klaren und für mich neuen Aussagen, dass eine OP max. eine Frage der Zeit ist, etwas überrumpelt.

----------


## Georg_

Hallo obelix,

ich zitiere mal aus dem Basiswissen, Kapitel 6.7. Das Basiswissen ist ja für alle Lebenslagen eines Prostatapatienten ein guter Ratgeber:



> Wenn Ihr Arzt Ihnen weismachen will, dass Sie auf einer Skala von 1 bis 10 mit Ihrem Krebs schon bei 6 lägen und dass darum höchste Eile geboten sei (zufällig habe ich in dem Krankenhaus (in dem der betreffende Herr Belegarzt ist), am Dienstag noch ein Bett frei...), dann sollten bei Ihnen die Alarmglocken schrillen  der Mann will Sie wahrscheinlich zu etwas überreden, wovon er mehr profitiert als Sie.


Zufällig hast Du ja Gleason 6. 

Georg

----------


## obelix

Update:

PSA-Wert ist wieder leicht runter auf 4,1; pendelt demnach zwischen 4,1 und 4,8.

Aber:
Erstmalig hat der Urologe bei der Tastuntersuchung eine _verdächtige_ Stelle festgestellt. Ein Vergleich mit den Daten der Biobsie ergab, dass es sich um die Seite/Stelle handelte an der die positive Probe entnommen wurde.

Der gleiche Urologe (in der Praxis sind zwei tätig) hatte letztmalig im September 2017 den Tastbefund erstellt, damals alles i. O..


Der nächste Schritt soll wie geplant eine Kontrollbiopsie im März sein.Der Urologe betont auch diesmal, dass ich mich auf eine erforderliche Therapie einzustellen soll. In meinem Alter wäre eine OP die aus seiner Sicht beste Lösung. "Je früher desto besser!"

----------


## obelix

Zwischeninformation:

Gestern wurde die Kontrollbiopsie durchgeführt. Das letzte MRT ist ein Jahr alt und es wurde auf ein neues verzichtet. Im PC alles vorhanden.

Diesmal wurden 15 Stanzen genommen (Erstbiopsie = 13), 7 rechts (6) und 8 links (7). Drei der linken Stanzen wurden aus dem lt. MRT "auffälligen Bereich", in dem bei der letzten Biopsie eine positive (Gleason 6) gefunden wurde, entnommen.

Die Ärztin der Martini-Klinik hat den Tastbefund meines Urologen "_suspekte Stelle_" nicht bestätigt, was mich doch etwas verwundert hat. Größe meiner Prostata 30 (mm?), wäre soweit in Ordnung. Verkalkte Stellen, wurden bei mir bereits vor Jahren festgestellt, sind vorhanden.


Die Biopsie an sich habe ich gut überstanden und unangenehme Nachwirkungen oder Schmerzen habe ich bis jetzt nicht. Trotz Begleitung bin ich selbst mit dem Pkw nach Hause gefahren. Pinkeln funktioniert einwandfrei, erstmalig heute Morgen war etwas Blut im Urin, sehr wenig und sofort wieder klar. Auch in der nach der Biopsie eingelegten Vorlage war nur ein ganz minimaler "Streifen" zu erkennen, wäre diese Einlage nicht weiß vermutlich gar nicht. Als Antibiotika habe ich Cotrim forte 960mg erhalten, welches ich noch weitere vier Tage 2x täglich einnehmen soll. Sport aber nächster Woche wieder.


Jetzt heißt es abwarten bis das Ergebnis in einigen Tagen vorliegt.

----------


## obelix

Telefonisch wurde mir das Biobsie-Ergebnis 6 Tage später von der Martini-Klinik mitgeteilt. Auch heute kann ich sagen, dass ich die Biobsie an sich sehr gut vertragen und überstanden habe.


*Jetzt habe ich den schriftlichen Befund erhalten!*

*Die für mich unverständlichen Aussagen habe ich rot gekennzeichnet. Besten Dank für zusätzliche Informationen dazu.*

Befund/Ergebnis der Kontrollbiopsie:


Untersuchung: Kognitive Biopsie


Diagnosen: Prostatakarzinom Gleason 3+3 in 2 von 15 Stanzen Apex rechts (< 1mm). _Erstdiagnose des Prostatakarzinoms 03/2018 Gleason 3+3, 0,2 mm, 1 von 13 Stanzen Apex links._


Beurteilung:  Die Biopsien zeigten malignes Prostatakarzinomgewebe in 2 der 15 Entnahmeorte, 06 Apex re 3+3, 07 Apex re 3+3


Prostatavolumen 30 ccm


Das MRT der Prostata (03/2018) zeigt ein tumorsuspektes Areal im Bereich des Apex links (PI-RADS 4) sowie flächige difuse Veränderungen beidseits.


Die entnommenen Stanzen zeigten kleinste Herde eines Prostatakarzinoms von jeweils 0,2 mm und 0,5 mm im Bereich des Apex rechts (_Biopsie 03/2018: 1 von 13 Apex links Gleason 3+3, 0,2mm_).




Bei einer Prostatagröße von 30 cmm und 15 entnommenen Stanzen ist von einer sehr guten Aussagekraft der Biopsie auszugehen. Somit ist die Weiterführung der aktiven Überwachung in erster Linie zu empfehlen. Bei weiterhin stabilem PSA-Verlauf empfehlen wir eine nächste Biospie in ca. 3 Jahren.




Befundbericht/Labor:
06 Apex rechts: Adenokarzinom (Gleason 3+3 = 6), Tumorausdehnung 0,2mm (1,0%)
07 Apex rechts: Adenokarzinom (Gleason 3+3 = 6), Tumorausdehnung 0,5mm (2,1%)


Tumorbefall in 2 von 15 Entnahmen, Gleason 3+3 = 6. Tumorausdehnung insgesamt 0,7 mm (1,6% der betroffenen Stanzzylinder. Kein perineurales und/oder extraprostatisches Tumorwachstum.


Fazit:
Für mich in erster Linie beruhigend und auch wenn mein Urologe dies anders sieht, möchte ich die aktive Überwachung weiter fortsetzen.

Mein Urologe rät mir zu einer baldigen OP in der Martini Klinik, diese oder eine andere Therapie (z. B. Bestrahlung) wären für mich auf Sicht unumgänglich und je früher desto besser wären die Erfolge bzw. hätte ich mit geringeren Nebenwirkungen (Kontinenz, Impotenz) zu rechnen. Meine Aussichten auf einer komplette Heilung wären jetzt noch sehr gut.


Wie geschrieben habe ich mich vorerst für eine Fortsetzung der Aktiven Überwachung entschieden und möchte die PSA-Entwicklung abwarten. Zudem soll ich in eine Studie aufgenommen werden. Darüber habe ich bisher keine weitere Informationen aus der Martini-Klinik erhalten.


Frage:
Ist eine Zweitmeinung, Begutachtung der Entnahmen, empfehlenswert?


Weitere Einschätzungen und/oder Empfehlungen? Vielen Dank!

----------


## Georg_

Es gibt unter dem gelben Link oben "Begriffe und Abkürzungen", da findest Du Unterstützung.
malign = bösartig
Adenokarzinom = Krebs
perineural = in die Nerven innerhalb der Prostata eingedrungen
extraprostatisch = außerhalb der Prostata

Ja, Du kannst aktive Überwachung machen, obwohl strenggenommen nur bei einer positiven Stanze und Du hast zwei. Der Urologe hat Dich der Martini-Klinik "zugewiesen" und möchte, dass es dort weitergeht. 

Georg

----------


## obelix

Hallo Georg,

der/mein örtlicher Urologe hat mich nicht der Martini-Klinik zugewiesen, sondern ich bin dort "aus eigenem Antrieb" gelandet. Aber evtl. erforderliche weitere Therapien, insbesondere eine OP, würde ich in der Martini-Klinik durchführen lassen. Das weiß und akzeptiert bzw. befürwortet er.


Die Ärztin in der Martini-Klinik habe ich auf die Anzahl der positiven Stanzen angesprochen, insgesamt, aus beiden Biobsien sind es drei. Sie sagt, dass die positiven Stanzen aus unterschiedlichen Biobsien nicht addiert werden und die positiven auch immer in Relation zu der Gesamtzahl zu sehen wären. 2 von 15 wären für eine Aktive Überwachung in Ordnung.

----------


## buschreiter

Aktive Überwachung ist hier durchaus möglich, wie ja auch die Ärzte der Martiniklinik schreiben. Hat der Urologe denn seit der Diagnose auch immer auf eine Op gedrängt? Das würde doch zeigen, dass er dem PSA-Wert nicht vertraut! Warum jetzt operieren, wenn man(n) das bislang aus gutem Grund vermieden hat? Ich persönlich würde allerdings wahrscheinlich an meinen Nerven scheitern...leider war ich aber nie in der Position, diese Entscheidung treffen zu müssen.

Viele Grüße 
Achim

----------


## obelix

> Ich persönlich würde allerdings wahrscheinlich an meinen Nerven scheitern..


Übung- und etwas Gewohnheitssache. Die zwischenzeitlichen PSA-Bestimmungen, bis das Ergebnis vorliegt, kosten mich auch einige Nerven.
Insbesondere die Ärztin aus der Martini-Klinik versteht es (mir) Vertrauen und Mut zu geben. "Eine Therapie, egal welcher Art, wäre zurzeit eine Übertherapie."
Bei meinem Urologen aber auch bei anderen Ärzten erleb(t)e ich dies häufig anders (nicht nur auf Prostatakrebs bezogen). Diese zeichnen gerne zuerst das _schlimmste_ Szenario. Mehrfach war dies in der Vergangenheit daneben, u. a. bei der Geburt unseres Ältesten oder vor wenigen Jahren unserer ersten Enkelin.

Vor einer OP habe ich überhaupt keine _Angst_, nur vor den evtl. (?) folgenden Nebenwirkungen. Mein größter Wunsch ist es um eine OP - mein lebenlang - herumzukommen ohne andere Auswirkungen ertragen zu müssen. Ob es klappt? Sicher bin ich mir keinesfalls.

Ohne dieses Wissen um ein Prostatakarzinom in mir, würde es mir bestens gehen, ich fühle mich körperlich total fit und genieße mein Leben.

Den richtigen Zeitpunkt für ein evtl. doch erforderliches Handeln möchte ich dennoch nicht verpassen.

----------


## tritus59

Kann Deine Entscheidung zur aktiven Überwachung (AS) klar unterstützen. Auch mit 2 positiven Stanzen bist Du gemäss Leitlinie immer noch ein idealer Kandidat für die AS.
Dass jetzt schon in 2 Biopsien innerhalb von einem Jahr (total 28 Stanzen) kein Gleason 4 Anteil gefunden wurde, erhöht nochmals die Chance, dass die AS das ganze restliche Leben hält.

Viele Grüsse
Tritus

----------


## MartinWK

Nein, ein idealer Kandidat ist Jens nicht. Die Leitlinie verlangt T2a (nur eine Seite befallen). Die 1. Biopsie fand etwas im Apex rechts, die 2. im Apex links. Es kann natürlich sein, dass eine Nadel bei 2cm Länge zwar in die eine Seite gestochen wird, aber in der anderen endet. Wenn dann nur 0,2mm betroffen sind, stellt sich die Frage, an welchem Ende. Ich vermute, dass das nicht dokumentiert ist (denn es wäre nur für AS oder fokale Therapie sinnvoll, in der Regel wird aber immer total operiert). Auch besteht bei der Kleinheit Hoffnung, dass die Nadel den ganzen Herd herausbiopsiert hat.
Gerade die Kleinheit und die Tatsache, dass 3 verstreute Herde gefunden wurden, sprechen eher für T2c. Die Ärztin der Martiniklinik wendet die Leitlinie nur schematisch an.

Die Leitlinie sagt aber auch, dass international die Kriterien für AS (gleich "insignifikantes" PCa) sehr uneinheitlich sind wegen mangelnder Vorhersagekraft. Man kann daher individuell abweichen. Es gibt sogar die Ansicht, dass Gleason 3+3 nicht als PCa zu betrachten ist. Dazu muss man aber sehr sicher sein, dass kein 4er-Anteil vorhanden ist. Das wäre hier gegeben. Komorbidität (Herzschrittmacher) spricht auch für AS.
Eine weitere engmaschige Überwachung ist ohnehin vorgesehen. Statt weiteren Rebiopsien würde ich nach ein oder zwei Jahren mpMRT durchführen lassen und dann zusammen mit dem PSA-Wert entscheiden. Es ist irrelevant, ob weitere Biospien kleine oder kleinste Gleason-3-Stellen finden - ein eventueller Gleason-4 muss gezielt gefunden werden.

----------


## Reinhold2

> Hallo Georg,
> 
> der/mein örtlicher Urologe hat mich nicht der Martini-Klinik zugewiesen, sondern ich bin dort "aus eigenem Antrieb" gelandet. Aber evtl. erforderliche weitere Therapien, insbesondere eine OP, würde ich in der Martini-Klinik durchführen lassen. Das weiß und akzeptiert bzw. befürwortet er.
> 
> 
> Die Ärztin in der Martini-Klinik habe ich auf die Anzahl der positiven Stanzen angesprochen, insgesamt, aus beiden Biobsien sind es drei. Sie sagt, dass die positiven Stanzen aus unterschiedlichen Biobsien nicht addiert werden und die positiven auch immer in Relation zu der Gesamtzahl zu sehen wären. 2 von 15 wären für eine Aktive Überwachung in Ordnung.


Mann, Mann, Mann das Wort heisst: Bio*p*sie!

----------


## tritus59

> Nein, ein idealer Kandidat ist Jens nicht. Die Leitlinie verlangt T2a (nur eine Seite befallen). Die 1. Biopsie fand etwas im Apex rechts, die 2. im Apex links.


Das kann und wird wohl auch unterschiedlich interpretiert werden können. Genausowenig wie man die Anzahl Stanzen bei beiden Biopsien zusammenzählt für die Eignung einer AS wird auch nicht eine Stanze links (1. Biopsie) und eine Stanze rechts (2.Biopsie) zu einem T2c.

Auch ist es für mich nicht ganz klar ob ein PCa mittels Biopsie gefunden nicht so oder so erst mal per Definition ein T1c ist. Zumindest bei einigen in myprostate.eu sind viele Biospie Ergebnisse mit T1c klassifiziert obwohl befallene Stanzen links und rechts gefunden wurden.




> Es ist irrelevant, ob weitere Biospien kleine oder kleinste Gleason-3-Stellen finden - ein eventueller Gleason-4 muss gezielt gefunden werden.


Für die weitere Entscheiden über Weiterführung der AS ist das richtig. Rein wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnerisch betrachtet sind kein Gleason-4 in 28 Stanzen besser einzuschätzen als kein Gleason-4 in nur 12 Stanzen.[/QUOTE]

----------


## MartinWK

Tritus, ich zitiere mal einen Auszug aus TNM:
T1  Klinisch nicht erkennbarer Tumor: Weder tast- noch sichtbar
    T1a: Prostatakarzinom in <5% des untersuchten Präparats (z.B. Resektionsspäne nach TURP)
    T1b: Prostatakarzinom in >5% des untersuchten Präparats
    T1c: Prostatakarzinom in Stanzbiopsie bei nicht-tastbarem Tumor
T2  Auf die Prostata beschränkt, Prostatakapsel intakt
    T2a: Befall von <50% eines Seitenlappens
    T2b: Befall von >50% eines Seitenlappens
    T2c: Befall beider Seitenlappen
PIRADS 4 und gezielte Biopsien schließen T1 aus.
Siehe auch cccf_kkr_kodierhilfe_prostatakrebs.pdf
Dort steht: T2c (statt T1c) nur wenn PCa in beiden Lappen tastbar. Natürlich darf dann kein positives MRT oder PET/CT vorliegen.

----------


## tritus59

> PIRADS 4 und gezielte Biopsien schließen T1 aus.
> Siehe auch cccf_kkr_kodierhilfe_prostatakrebs.pdf
> Dort steht: T2c (statt T1c) nur wenn PCa in beiden Lappen tastbar. Natürlich darf dann kein positives MRT oder PET/CT vorliegen.


Ja Martin, ich habe mich auf die genau gleichen Definitionen bezogen, und für mich bleibt es ein T1c.
_
Ein Tumor, der durch Nadelbiopsie in einem oder beiden Lappen gefunden wird, aber weder tastbar noch in bildgebenden Verfahren sichtbar ist, wird als T1c klassifiziert._

PIRADS-4 ist kein sichtbarer Tumor in einem bildgebenden Verfahren 
und
*T2c ist nur dann zu verwenden, wenn der Tumor auch in beiden Lappen tastbar ist. 

*Nachtrag: 
Es werden bei Nadelbiopsien oder MRT auch nicht die Klassifikationen cT2a oder cT2b vergeben können, m.M auch nicht bei 50% oder mehr PIRADS-5 Arealen und vielleicht positive Nadelbiopsien, da die 50% Befall nur bei Beurteilung der ganzen Prostata (auf dem Tisch des Pathologen) festgestellt werden können.

----------


## obelix

b


> Mann, Mann, Mann das Wort heisst: Bio*p*sie!


natürlich heißt es Biopsie und war bis zu meinem aktuellen Beitrag von mir auch immer so geschrieben worden (siehe vorhergehende Seiten). Irgendjemand hat auf meiner Tastatur die Buchstaben getauscht. Ist behoben.  ;-) 



Danke an euch für die weiterführenden Informationen!

----------


## adam 60

Hallo,




> Irgendjemand hat auf meiner Tastatur die Buchstaben getauscht.


das ist bei mir auch so,ich glaub der hat einen Schlüssel für das Büro .....
oder es ist ein Gremlin vieleicht ?

----------


## MartinWK

> PIRADS-4 ist kein sichtbarer Tumor in einem bildgebenden Verfahren


Was ist denn dann ein sichtbarer Tumor?
Vor der Biopsie weiß niemand, ob das Bild auch einen Tumor oder etwas anderes zeigt. Daher wird vorher auch kein TNM vergeben. Die Logik geht also so:
Auffälligkeit im Bild, und positive Biopsie in beiden Lappen in auffälligen Bereichen  --> T2c
Auffälligkeit im Bild, und positive Biopsie in beiden Lappen mit Übereinstimmung zur Bildgebung nur in einem Lappen  und kein beidseitiger Tastbefund --> T1c oder T2c nach Gusto
Keine Auffälligkeit im oder Übereinstimmung mit Bild oder kein Bild, aber positive Biopsie in beiden Lappen:
     beidseitiger Tastbefund --> T2c
     einseitiger Tastbefund --> T2a oder T2b
     sonst --> T1c
Zugegeben, als gewachsenes Systenm bildet TNM die Situation nicht immer gut ab.




> Es werden bei Nadelbiopsien oder MRT auch nicht die Klassifikationen cT2a oder cT2b vergeben können, m.M auch nicht bei 50% oder mehr PIRADS-5 Arealen und vielleicht positive Nadelbiopsien, da die 50% Befall nur bei Beurteilung der ganzen Prostata (auf dem Tisch des Pathologen) festgestellt werden können.


Eine Vergabe nur nach MRT ist (bisher) ausgeschlossen, dafür gibt es PI-RADS.
Natürlich werden cT2a und cT2b vergeben aufgrund der Ausdehnung in der Bildgebung, siehe auch
https://www.cancer.org/cancer/prosta...g/staging.html
Das Ziel ist ja nicht irgendeine "saubere" Einordnung für statistische Zwecke, sondern die treffende Beschreibung der Ausdehnung. Nach der RPE wird ein "p" statt einem "c" vorangestellt und damit ist die Aussage als verläßlicher gekennzeichnet. Bei einer Nachprüfung mit aufwendigeren Methoden (z.B. für Studien) ergibt sich dann nochmal ein anderes Bild.

----------


## MartinWK

> ...oder es ist ein Gremlin vieleicht ?


Dass manche ein sperriges Möbelstück in ihrem Penis haben (Katheder), finde ich nicht schlimm, solange der Sinn eindeutig ist. Rechtschreibung soll für Klarheit sorgen, solange die besteht, darf man auch mal falsch schreiben.

----------


## tritus59

> Was ist denn dann ein sichtbarer Tumor?



Das wüsste ich auch gerne, besonders wenn man sich auf bildgebende Computermethoden und sich nicht auf das eigene Auge verlassen kann.

Ich denke, wir sind uns einig, dass die aktuelle TNM Klassifikation die bildgebenden Verfahren und besonders das mpMRT (noch) nicht gebührend berücksichtigt.
Historisch war es der TRUS, welcher zwar eine schlechte Sensitivität hat, dafür bei der Spezifität bei weitem der mpMRT überlegen ist (wenn man jetzt nur eine PIRADS-4 Läsion nimmt).

So oder so hat diese klinische Ausbreitungsdiagnostik im Bereich T1,T2 keine grosse Bedeutung mehr. Die cT1 ist ja mehr einfach eine Angabe, welcher Weg schliesslich zur Biopsie geführt hat. Beim pathologischen Status gibt es eh kein pT1 und die pT2 a,b,c sind mangels klinischer Konsequenzen jetzt neuerdings auf pT2 eingeschrumpft worden (AJCC TNM Staging system).

Für die AS Kriterien hat man sich eh schon losgelöst vom TNM Stadium und hat eigene Kriterien definiert (Gleason-Score, Anzahl positive Stanzen mit <50% Tumor, PSA Wert, PSA Anstiegsgeschwindigkeit) und hat gar kein bildgebendes Verfahren vorgesehen für die Anfangsentscheidung.

Die für mich jetzt doch noch einzige bestehende Unklarheit mit praktischen Konsequenzen für ev. AS Anwärter betrifft den Fall
T1c mit 2 positiven Stanzen, eine links und eine rechts beide mit max. 50% Befall ohne Bildgebung und beide mit Gleason (3+3).

Da habe ich wirklich Mühe, das da eine AS da nicht mehr perfekt drinliegen sollte, auch gemäss S3 Leitlinie. Sind die zwei Stanzen in der T1c Situation wirklich auf der gleichen Seite gefordert? Habe dies nirgends gefunden.

Erste Antwort von Lowroad grad schon vorweg: Die Tatsache, dass Du etwas nicht findest, ist kein Beweis, das es nicht existiert. 
Antwort: Kommt darauf an, wie lange und wo man überall gesucht hat. In einer endlichen Menge kommt man schliesslich zu einem Ende.

Entschuldige Jens, dass ich da Deinen Thread etwas missbrauche für diese eher formale Betrachtung.

Tritus

----------


## obelix

> Entschuldige Jens, dass ich da Deinen Thread etwas missbrauche für diese eher formale Betrachtung.


alles in Ordnung; ich lese interessiert mich auch wenn es mir schwer fällt alles umfänglich zu verstehen.




Fast vergessen habe ich (m)eine Kernfrage:



> Ist eine Zweitmeinung, Begutachtung der Entnahmen, empfehlenswert?

----------


## MartinWK

Tritus, ein "sichtbarer Tumor" entsteht aus einem Schatten in der Bildgebung, wenn die Biopsie in dem Bereich positiv ist. Ganz egal, wie hoch Sensitivität oder Spezifität des Verfahrens sind. In dem Fall befördert der Schatten genau wie ein Tastbefund den T1c zu einem T2c. Ich hoffe, da sind wir uns nun einig.

Zur Spezifität der mpMRT kannst du dir eine Studie aussuchen:
hohe Spezifität  https://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...02283814011221
niedrige... https://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...40673616324011
Aussage Radiologie Nr. 1: PI-RADS 5 in fast allen Spalten bedeutet fast immer PCa
Aussage Radiologie Nr. 2: wir sehen häufiger etwas, was bei der Biopsie sich nicht erhärtet
Ich denke, eine aufwendige mpMRT mit vielen Serien, Rektalspule und erfahren begutachtet wird dem TRUS in allen Bereichen mindestens gleichwertig sein.

Leider hat dieser Weg der Klassifikation immer noch große Bedeutung bei den leitliniengerechten Pfaden
    positive Biopsie -- low/medium risk -- Therapie RPE
und
   negative Biopsie -- PSA verfolgen -- eventuell mpMRT -- Rebiopsie -- usw.

Es gibt nunmal Studien, die sagen, daß einseitiges PCa bessere Prognose hat als zweiseitiges (sozusagen lokale "Streuung"). Natürlich kann die Biopsie etwas in der anderen Seite übersehen haben, aber wenn dort die Bildgebung auch nichts sieht, sondern nur in der positiven Seite, ist das der Prognose folgend  T2 statt T1.

----------


## tritus59

> Ganz egal, wie hoch Sensitivität oder Spezifität des Verfahrens sind. In dem Fall befördert der Schatten genau wie ein Tastbefund den T1c zu einem T2c. Ich hoffe, da sind wir uns nun einig


Martin, wir sind uns fast einig. 
Also ich würde von diesem Schatten (oder bildlich gesprochen, der Computerfinger der einem reingesteckt wird), der angeblich einen Tumor anzeigen soll, schon eine gewisse Mindestspezifität verlangen wollen. Wo diese liegen soll, kann man diskutieren. Auch ein PIRADS-2 oder ein PIRADS-3 sind Schatten, reichen diese auch für das Upgrade von T1c auf T2c ?

Dann der zweite Punkt bezüglich AS mit diesen zwei positiven Stanzen links und rechts.
Da mag ich jetzt heute auch nicht mehr auf die Suche gehen. Wenn Du grad eine Studie zur Hand hättest, welche eine Prognoseverschlechterung bei der AS zeigen, je nachdem ob nur auf einer oder auf beiden Seiten, das wäre genau das wonach ich lange vergeblich gesucht habe.

----------


## MartinWK

"Ist eine Zweitmeinung, Begutachtung der Entnahmen, empfehlenswert?"
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das ein Pathologe bei einer routinemäßigen Nachprüfung innerhalb der sehr kleinen PCa-Stellen noch einen Gleason-4-Anteil findet. Es gibt noch andere Verfahren, die die Gefährlichkeit des PCa auch abschätzen können:
- DNA-Zytometrie (Evidenz unklar, siehe "Erster Rat")
- PTEN-Suppressor-Gen-Veränderungen (ob besser als Prognose aufgrund Gleason ist unklar) https://www.nature.com/articles/nrurol.2018.9
- PSMA-Negativität (bei niedrigem Gleason deutet wenig PSMA-Expression auf besseren Verlauf).
Dann gibt es noch Pin1, RKIP, und, und, und. Ganz neu sind die Mikro-RNAa: https://journals.plos.org/plosone/ar...l.pone.0184094
Für die zuerst genannten 3 Untersuchungen gibt es bekannte Labore, für die übrigen müßte man suchen. Als Abbruchkriterium für AS könnte man sie vielleicht in ein Gesamtbild einfügen. Solange der PSA sich kaum verändert und ein mpMRT nichts Neues zeigt werden sie keine Bedeutung haben.

----------


## Georg_

"Ist eine Zweitmeinung, Begutachtung der Entnahmen, empfehlenswert?"

Wenn dies ein Pathologe von der Martini-Klinik gewesen ist, halte ich eine Zweitmeinung für unnötig.

----------


## obelix

> Wenn dies ein Pathologe von der Martini-Klinik gewesen ist, halte ich eine Zweitmeinung für unnötig.


ja, war es.

Danke dir und Martin!

----------


## Michi1

Aber warum soll die Martiniklinik die sein die immer recht haben. Bei jedem anderen URO wird hier im Forum eine Zweitmeinung empfohlen. Ich persönlich meine das wenn ich Vertrauen in einen Arzt habe ich keine Zweitmeinung benötige.

----------


## Hartmut S

> Aber warum soll die Martiniklinik die sein die immer recht haben. Bei jedem anderen URO wird hier im Forum eine Zweitmeinung empfohlen. Ich persönlich meine das wenn ich Vertrauen in einen Arzt habe ich keine Zweitmeinung benötige.


Lieber Michi,

ich habe auch Vertrauen zu meinem Arzt. Dennoch hatte ich mir damals in der Martiklinik eine 2. Meinung geholt.
Ich finde es trotz Vertrauens sehr wichtig!

Die M-Klinik wollte mir damals für 3 Monate /plus  Bica geben, weil sie meinten, der Tumor wäre zu nahe an meinem süßen Hintern.
Mein Urologe war anderer Meinung, und operierte alles sauber weg. (Soweit es bei einem Glasson 7b möglich ist/war.)

Nun könnte man meinen, eine 2 Meinung bräuchte keiner.
Das wäre aber meiner Meinung nach falsch.




> "Ist eine Zweitmeinung, Begutachtung der Entnahmen, empfehlenswert?"
> Wenn dies ein Pathologe von der Martini-Klinik gewesen ist, halte ich eine Zweitmeinung für unnötig.


Ja lieber Georg, auch falsch.
(weiter oben steht drin, warum).  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Hartmut,

hier geht es um eine Zweitmeinung für die Beurteilung der Biopsiebefunde. Da die Martini-Klinik sehr viele Prostataoperationen macht, gehe ich davon aus, dass hier die Pathologie entsprechende Erfahrung besitzt. Anders bei kleineren Krankenhäusern, wo Prostatakrebs ein kleiner Anteil der Untersuchungen der Pathologie sind.

Ansonsten wollte ich mich nicht generell gegen eine Zweitmeinung aussprechen.

Ich selbst hatte einen 3+4 und die Zweitmeinung machte daraus 4+4. Jetzt bräuchte ich noch eine Schiedsrichtermeinung.

Georg

----------


## MartinWK

> Wenn dies ein Pathologe von der Martini-Klinik gewesen ist, halte ich eine Zweitmeinung für unnötig.


Keiner ist ohne Fehler. Ich habe einen Befund vom UKE vorliegen, in dem die WHO-Klassifikation fehlt (laut S1-Leitlinie erforderlich).
Im Übrigen gibt es keine Pathologie in der Martiniklinik. Die lassen das beim UKE (Uniklinik HH-Eppendorf) machen.

----------


## obelix

> Keiner ist ohne Fehler.


Stimmt, dennoch sehe ich für mich keine Veranlassung (mehr) mir aktuell eine Zweitmeinung einzuholen. Vorerst warte ich die folgenden PSA-Bestimmungen ab.

Heute hatte ich ein Telefongespräch mit der Studienambulanz der Martini-Klinik. Auf die schriftlichen Unterlagen warte ich, diese sollen in den nächsten Tagen eintreffen (Aufnahme in PIRADS-Studie). Auch hier habe ich die Frage gestellt ob eine Zweitbegutachtung sinnvoll erscheint. "In meinem aktuellen Zustand eher zu vernachlässigen, steht mir aber frei, auch später."

Ein weiterer Hinweis war, dass die Entwicklung was die Einschätzung eines Karzinoms betrifft immer weiter voranschreitet und vermutlich in wenigen Jahren noch genauere _Prognosen_ gestellt werden können.




> Keiner ist ohne Fehler.


Danke für alle Hinweise, Meinungen und Informationen!

----------


## Hartmut S

PSA um die 4,sowieso.
Keine Veranlassung für eine Zweitmeinung?

Na ja,
Keine Ahnung.
 . . . . alles Gute für Dich!




> Da die Martini-Klinik sehr viele Prostataoperationen macht, gehe ich davon aus, dass hier die Pathologie entsprechende Erfahrung besitzt.


Widerspruch: Haben die nicht! - Ansonsten wäre ich ja nicht bei meinem Operateur gelandet.
Die Pathologie kenne ich dort nicht. Da finde ich auch nichts aus der Klinik.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## obelix

> Aufnahme in PIRADS-Studie


*PRIAS*-Studie

----------


## Hartmut S

Georg


> hier geht es um eine Zweitmeinung für die Beurteilung der Biopsiebefunde.


Ja genau, darum geht es.
Falls die Stanzen nicht versiegelt sind, könnte man die ja mal woanders begutachten lassen (2. Meinung).  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## buschreiter

> Falls die Stanzen nicht versiegelt sind, könnte man die ja mal woanders begutachten lassen (2. Meinung)


Die Gewebepräparate befinden sich in Paraffinblöcken, die ohne Weiteres quer durch die Republik geschickt werden können. Ich habe meine damals über den Urologen zu Prof. Bonkhoff schicken lassen, da der Pathologe der Klinik keinen Gleasonscore benannt hatte. Lag wohl an der Einnahme von Bica vor der OP. Der Bericht von Prof B. war ziemlich ausführlich...

----------


## obelix

> ..., die ohne Weiteres quer durch die Republik geschickt werden können.


wurde mir telefonisch so bestätigt, siehe auch meinen Beitrag #47.

Aktuell sehe ich keine Veranlassung dazu (Zweitmeinung); ich möchte jetzt bis zur nächsten PSA-Bestimmung etwas _Ruhe_ einkehren lassen.

----------


## obelix

Erste PSA-Messung nach der Kontrollbiopsie: 4,6


Hier die Gesamt-Übersicht:

Datum
PSA

09.02.2015
2,15

16.02.2015
3,6

07.07.2015
2,4

28.06.2016
3,53

11.01.2017
3,37

09.08.2017
4,27

18.09.2017
Prostata / Harnweg - Entzündung

10.10.2017
4,76

02.11.2017
4,51

28.11.2017
4,0

21.02.2018
4,8

13.03.2018
4,5

11.06.2018
4,1

06.09.2018
4,8

10.12.2018
4,12

07.06.2019
4,6




Mein örtlicher Urologe tendiert weiterhin zu einer baldigen Therapie. Zum wiederholten Mal hat er mir erzählt, dass die Erfolgsaussichten einer OP mit zunehmenden Alter nicht mehr so günstig wären. Dennoch akzeptiert er meine aktuelle Entscheidung weiterhin AS/aktive Überwachung beizubehalten. Im September erfolgt die nächste PSA-Bestimmung; dann wieder mit Tastbefund und Ultraschall.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Dennoch akzeptiert er meine aktuelle Entscheidung weiterhin AS/aktive Überwachung beizubehalten.


Diese Deine Entscheidung verdient Respekt! Weiter so!

Harald

----------


## obelix

PSA-Bestimmung 11.09.2019: 5,7 (erstmalig über 5)

Hier die Gesamt-Übersicht:

Datum
PSA

09.02.2015
2,15

16.02.2015
3,6

07.07.2015
2,4

28.06.2016
3,53

11.01.2017
3,37

09.08.2017
4,27

18.09.2017
Prostata / Harnweg - Entzündung

10.10.2017
4,76

02.11.2017
4,51

28.11.2017
4,0

21.02.2018
4,8

13.03.2018
4,5

11.06.2018
4,1

06.09.2018
4,8

10.12.2018
4,12

07.06.2019
11.09.2019
4,6
5,7



11.09.2019: Tastbefund und Ultraschall ohne Veränderungen (später durchgeführt als normalerweise wegen Urlaub)

Urologe bleibt entspannt, nächste PSA-Messung im Januar 2020.

----------


## obelix

Ich überlege mir einen Zweitbefund bei einem Pathologen einzuholen, also die dafür notwendigen Schritte einzuleiten. Meine zwei Biopsien wurden in der Martini-Klinik durchgeführt und demzufolge in der dortigen UKE-Pathologie beurteilt. Reicht es die Entnahmen der letzten (Kontroll-)Biopsie neu begutachten zu lassen?

Weiterhin möchte ich eine DNA-Zytometrie veranlassen. Diese scheint das UKE HH/die Martini-Klink nicht anzubieten.

Mein Urologe war nicht begeistert von diesen Absichten.

Frage: Als Privatversicherter möchte ich ersten Schritt in der Martini-Klinik/Pathologie UKE anrufen und um Veranlassung zu bitten (=> schriftlich bestätigen)?

----------


## Urologe

Ich würde die Probe mit dem größeren Tumoranteil/Befund wählen.
Am Besten funktioniert zwei Überweisungen:
1. an UKE Pathologie mit der Bitte um Übersendung der Gewebeproben INKL. Parffinblöcke (WICHTIG!!!) an Pathologe ZWEI
2. an Pathologe ZWEI bitte um Zweitbegutachtung der Gewebeproben von EINS
Hatte so bisher nie Probleme

----------


## MartinWK

Jens, du beauftragst deinen Wunschpathologen direkt und der sendet dir ein Formular, was ihn zur Anforderung des Präparates bei der Stelle berechtigt, die es zur Zeit lagert; also UKE).

----------


## MartinWK

> Ich würde die Probe mit dem größeren Tumoranteil/Befund wählen.


Wie wähle ICH die denn? Das macht doch der absendende Pathologe? Allerdings versteht sich doch von selbst, dass eine Probe mit Tumor gesendet wird, auch wenn das bei mir offenbar nicht so war (worüber ich mich immer noch wundere).



> 1. an UKE Pathologie mit der Bitte um Übersendung der Gewebeproben INKL. Parffinblöcke (WICHTIG!!!) an Pathologe ZWEI


Ich dachte, dass die archivierten Proben immer in Paraffin liegen? Warum ist diese Anmerkung so wichtig? ist das nicht Routine?

----------


## obelix

Danke euch!

Läuft es mit der DNA-Zytometrie genau so? Dafür hatte ich mir diesen Link gepeichert:
https://zotzklimas.de/dna-zytometrie

----------


## Urologe

> Wie wähle ICH die denn? Das macht doch der absendende Pathologe? Allerdings versteht sich doch von selbst, dass eine Probe mit Tumor gesendet wird, auch wenn das bei mir offenbar nicht so war (worüber ich mich immer noch wundere).
> 
> Ich dachte, dass die archivierten Proben immer in Paraffin liegen? Warum ist diese Anmerkung so wichtig? ist das nicht Routine?


Nein Paraffinblöcke sind NICHT Routine, sonst werden nur die schon verarbeiteten und vorgefärbten Objektträger geschickt (kostengünstiger) (und nur DIE MÜSSEN aufgehoben werden, aber die meisten archivieren zumindests zeitweise auch die Blöcke).
Da kann Pathologe 2 dann nur draufschauen. Bei Paraffinblöcken kann der Zweitgutachter weitere Schnitte und z.B Immunhistochemie nachmachen.

----------


## obelix

So, den Befund der DNA-Zytometrie habe ich erhalten. Die DNA-Zytometrie wurde ebenfalls von der Pathologie des UKE in Hamburg durchgeführt.


Zitat:
"_Auf Wunsch des Patienten wurde an den Stanzen 6. und 7. eine DNA-Zytometrie des Prostatakarzinoms durchgeführt.

Diese ergibt einen diploiden Chromosonensatz. Dieser Befund passt zum Gleason-Grading 3+3=6.
Somit ergeben sich keine weiterführenden, zusätzlichen Aspekte._"


Gibt es dazu von euch zusätzliche Anmerkungen?

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Hallo Jens,

aus meiner Erinnerung ist bei diploidem Chromosomensatz eine Bestrahlung z. B. per IGRT empfehlenswert!

*Ergänzung*: https://www.krankenhaus-dueren.de/im...Zytometrie.pdf

Gruß Harald

----------


## tritus59

Hallo Jens,

Mit diesem Ergebnis kannst Du wirklich ganz entspannt den nächsten PSA Wert abwarten, somit weiter AS machen. Diploider Chromosomensatz ist das beste, was gefunden werden konnte für die Gleason 3+3 Krebszellen (alle gesunden Zellen sind ja auch diploid, bei einem 3-er kann man ja auch streiten, ob das überhaupt schon Krebs ist).

Alles Gute weiterhin für die AS
Tritus

----------


## Ulli68

Zitat:
"_Auf Wunsch des Patienten wurde an den Stanzen 6. und 7. eine DNA-Zytometrie des Prostatakarzinoms durchgeführt.

_Moin

Macht das eigentlich generell Sinn? Auch nach einer RPE? Da es sicherlich kein Standard ist, wie sieht das mit den Zusatzkosten aus?

VG

Ulli

----------


## obelix

> aus meiner Erinnerung ist bei diploidem Chromosomensatz eine Bestrahlung z. B. per IGRT empfehlenswert!


ist das so? Bei meinen bisherigen Werten??







> Macht das eigentlich generell Sinn? Auch nach einer RPE? Da es sicherlich kein Standard ist, wie sieht das mit den Zusatzkosten aus?


mein Urologe hält jede zusätzliche Überprüfung (Zweitmeinung etc.) für überflüssig. Aber gerade weil ich AS bevorzuge wollte ich gerne eine weitere _Auswertung_ haben. Kosten weiß ich noch nicht. Sobald ich die Rechnung bekomme, poste ich den Betrag hier.
Ob das generell Sinn macht, können ggf. andere besser beurteilen.(?)



@Tritus; auch dir danke für die Einschätzung.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Hallo Jens,

Herr Professor A. Böcking befundete am 18.7.2007 die vom Labor des Klinikums Ludwigshafen ihm zugesandten Gewebsschnitte von Prostatastanzbiopsien und die entsprechenden Paraffinblöcke mit dem Gewebe eines Prostatakarzinoms. Das Ergebnis ergab eine peridiploide DNA-Verteilung (Typ A nach Tribukait) allerdings mit einer gering erhöhten Wachstumsfraktion von 10 % (Grenzwert für eine prognostisch noch bessere geringe Fraktion ist 10 %)  

*Das prognostisch günstigste Muster der DNA-Verteilung beim Prostatakarzinom ist das peridiploide
*
In einem weiteren sehr umfangreichen Schreiben meinte er, dieser Befund ließe darauf schließen, dass der Tumor seinerzeit strahlenempfindlich war. 

Wie recht er damit hatte, kann ich bestätigen, denn ich hatte von Mai 2007 (Ende der IGRT) bis 2019 ohne jegliche Medikamente gegen PCa Ruhe und ein recht angenehmes Leben.

Jetzt verstehst Du vielleicht meinen spontanen Hinweis auf eine Bestrahlung. Natürlich ist für Dich aktuell AS angesagt.

@Ulli,

es wird kaum einer auf die Idee kommen, nach Prostatektomie eine DNA-Befundung in Auftrag zu geben. Es sei denn, er möchte die ganze entnommene Prostata befunden lassen. Für wissenschaftliche Zwecke wird es wohl mal veranlasst.

Übrigens habe ich damals für die DNA-Zytometrie so knapp um 100  bezahlt. Was es heute im UKE bei  Prof. Dr. med. Guido Sauter kostet, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.

Dir, Jens, wünsche ich weiterhin Aussicht auf Erfolg mit AS.

Gruß Harald

----------


## MartinWK

Die Zytometrie nach RPE hat keine therapeutische Konsequenz, solange der PSA-Wert unter der Nachweisgrenze ist. Steigt er an, so kann sie zusammen mit der VZ helfen, Notwendigkeit und Zeitpunkt einer Salvagetherapie zu bestimmen. Allerdings macht das nur bei Gleason 6-7a Sinn.
Ich möchte hier auch mal wieder auf die vielen Aufsätze von Prof. Bonkhoff verweisen, der sich aus Sicht des Pathologen mit der Prognose des PCa beschäftigt: http://www.prostapath.de/Home

----------


## Marianne Trimmel

Du solltest mit diesem Problem eventuell zu einem Arzt gehen und das ganze dort abklären lassen. Dann weißt du welche Ursache das hat und der Arzt könnte dir dann auch gleich noch eine Behandlung empfehlen.

----------


## lutzi007

> Du solltest mit diesem Problem eventuell zu einem Arzt gehen und das ganze dort abklären lassen. Dann weißt du welche Ursache das hat und der Arzt könnte dir dann auch gleich noch eine Behandlung empfehlen.


Marianne, also … nee. Was ist eigentlich dein Problem? Wie können wir Dir helfen?
Lutz

----------


## buschreiter

> Marianne, also … nee. Was ist eigentlich dein Problem? Wie können wir Dir helfen?
> Lutz


Zum Arzt schicken? Alle Beiträge von heute, alle mit Empfehlung einen Arzt zu konsultieren...hmm...

----------


## obelix

Ich bin für jeden Tipp, Hinweis und Anregungen dankbar ... solange alles einigermaßen zum Thema passt. Das klappt hier aus meiner Sicht sehr gut! Ich fühle mich hier gut aufgehoben!

Marianne scheint heute, wenn ich die anderen Beiträge von ihr lese, einen ersten Auftritt zu haben und ich kann nicht so richtig etwas mit ihrer Antwort anfangen. Vielleicht hat sie nicht den kompletten Beitrag gelesen.(?) Belassen wir es dabei.

Selbstverständlich werde ich bei meinem nächsten Termin beim Urologen, im Januar 2020, diesen über die erfolgte DNA-Zytometrie informieren. Wie bereits erwähnt, hält mein Urologe jegliche, zusätzliche "_Nachprüfung_" und Zweitmeinung für überflüssig und diese würden nur zur Verunsicherung beitragen. Folgt bei Abweichungen eine Drittmeinung?
Meine DNA-Zytometrie hat letztendlich, so gut das überhaupt machbar ist, das Ergebnis der Biopsie bestätigt.

Schönes Wochenende!

----------


## Georg_

Jeder Arzt kann etwas falsch einschätzen und auch nicht alles wissen. Daher hat ein Patient ja auch ein Recht auf eine Zweitmeinung. Wenn beide voneinander abweichen, weiß man nicht ob die erste oder zweite Meinung richtig ist. Dann heißt es entweder einem der beiden Ärzte "vertrauen" oder das Forum befragen  :L&auml;cheln:  Die Zweitmeinung sollt man sich aber an einer größeren Klinik oder einem zertifizierten Prostatakrebszentrum einholen und nicht bei einem zweiten Urologen vor Ort.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Zum Arzt schicken? Alle Beiträge von heute, alle mit Empfehlung einen Arzt zu konsultieren...hmm...



Dazu fällt mir gerade etwas ein: Da sagt jemand zu jemand: Wenn Sie nichts zu tun haben, tun Sie es bitte nicht bei mir!

----------


## Reinhold2

> entweder einem der beiden Ärzte "vertrauen" oder das Forum befragen


Oder eine Drittmeinung einholen!
R.

----------


## obelix

Da die Damen beim Urologen es trotz großer Bemühungen nicht geschafft haben bei fünf Versuchen mir Blut abzuzapfen (_Rollvenen_), bin ich - nach Absprache - zu meinem Hausarzt. Dort lief das Blut. Deshalb stammt der jetzige PSA-Wert (5,06) aus einem anderen Labor.

PSA-Verlauf seit 10/2017:

10.10.2017
02.11.2017
28.11.2017
21.02.2018
13.03.2018
11.06.2018
06.09.2018
10.12.2018
07.06.2019
11.09.2019
17.01.2020
4,76
4,51
4,0
4,8
4,5
4,1
4,8
4,12
4,6
5,7
5,06



Termin beim Urologen folgt kurzfristig.

----------


## tritus59

Geht zwar fast unter mit den vielen Antworten hier. 
Dennoch auch bei Dir, höchsten Respekt, dass Du die AS durchhältst. Sieht doch sehr gut aus. Weiter so. Kannst Dir sogar überlegen mal auf 6-monatigen PSA zu wechseln. Es kann eigentlich gar nichts schlimmes passieren. Diese auf-und-abs
verunsichern mehr als dass sie Klarheit schaffen. Selbst mit gleichem Labor sind doch 15% unterschiedliche Werte keine Seltenheit. 

Heinrich

----------


## obelix

Heute, 24.01.2020, Tastbefund und Ultraschall ohne Auffälligkeiten bzw. Veränderungen erledigt.

Mein Urologe rät nach wie vor zu einer baldigen OP (Martini Klinik oder Gronau). 

_Urologe:
Zu 99% wird für mich eine Therapie folgen. Die Frage ist nur wann? Einerseits kann es bereits jetzt sein, dass doch mehr als ein Gleason 6 vorhanden ist, aber vor allem wäre der postoperative Zustand besser je jünger der Patient ist bzw. je früher die Therapie = OP erfolgt.
_
Vorerst bleibe ich bei AS, möchte - wenn irgendmöglich - natürlich nicht den "_richtigen Moment_" verpassen.


Vielleicht ist es sogar einen separaten Beitrag wert: AS wie lange, wann Therapie?

----------


## martcu

Hallo jens, ich denke, dass Dein Arzt mit allem recht hat was er sagt. Die OP ist lange und kein Spaziergang, also wenn OP dann stimmt die Aussage sicher, je jünger desto besser. Vermutlich hat er auch recht, wenn er sagt, dass irgendwann ein Behandlung erfolgen wird. In den Leitlinien stehen ja eindeutige Abbruch Kriterien für eine AS an denen würde ich mich orientieren. Ich hatte das gestern in einem anderen Beitrag geschrieben, evtl. kannst Du ja auch noch ein weiteres bildgebendes Verfahren nutzen. Ich habe vor meiner Biopsie eine Elastographie Untersuchung bekommen. Ich hatte etliche TRUS, ein mpMRT alle mit keinem Ergebnis aber bei dieser Untersuchung konnte mir der Arzt dann am Bild zeigen was er gefunden hat. Nach dieser Untersuchung hättest Du dann uU eine hohes Maß an Sicherheit wie es in der Prostata bei Dir aussieht und könntest dann in aller Ruhe weiter AS machen. VG

----------


## Oscar1957

Hallo Jens!
Ich habe mir jetzt nochmals den gesamten Thread durchgelesen, um nichts zu übersehen. Mir fällt auf, dass dein Urologe stets von einer OP als (bald notwendige???) Alternative zu deiner AS spricht. Auch du selbst scheinst da nur an die RPE zu denken. Aber es gibt ja ganz klassisch die Alternative Bestrahlung (IMRT oder ev. bei dir auch LDR-Brachy), die hier nie als Option Erwähnung findet. Warum ist das so? Die ProtecT-Studie kommt zum Ergebnis, dass die Bestrahlung genauso wirkungsvoll ist, aber weniger schwere Nebenwirkungen hat. (OK, wer das außerordentliche Pech hat, sich eine bleibende Strahlenproktitis einzuhandeln, hat ein Problem). Auch HIFU als fokale Therapie käme bei dir wohl in Betracht.
Eine gute Entscheidung, wie auch immer, wünscht dir
Oscar

----------


## MartinWK

Jens, es kann natürlich sein, dass man aufgrund Komorbidität einige Behandlungsoptionen irgendwann nicht mehr hat. So schließt der Herzschrittmacher eine IRE aus (nach heutigem Stand, aber man arbeitet daran). Die Operation kann deutlich belastender werden. Strahlentherapie oder HIFU werden immer möglich bleiben.
Die PROTECT-Studie sagt, dass 6% der Männer in 10 Jahren Metastasen bei AS entwickeln gegenüber 2-3% bei RPE oder RT (darin enthalten sind auch viele Fälle mit Gleason>6 und PSA>6). Die Mortalität ist in dem Zeitraum nicht unterschiedlich. Deine PSA-VZ beträgt gut über 3 Jahre. In 10 Jahren bist du 78. Wenn du bis dahin irgendwann eine lokale oder fokale Therapie zur Tumormassenreduktion machst, wirst du sozusagen auf "Start" zurückkommen und brauchst dir vermutlich bis 88 darum keine Sorgen zu machen.

----------


## obelix

1. Biopsie und Beginn AS seit 03-2018, 2. Biopsie 03-2019


Heute hatte ich ein telefonisches _Zwischengespräch_ mit der biopsierenden Ärztin aus der Martini Klinik. Zu Beginn nannte ich ihr die Ergebnisse der letzten drei PSA-Messungen und merkte dann an, dass mein örtlicher Urologe auf eine baldige Therapie, in allererster Linie OP, rät.

"Je früher desto besser", "Besseres postoperatives Ergebnis" ...

Die Ärztin empfahl mir auf jeden Fall die nächste PSA-Messung abzuwarten. Den Beginn einer sofortigen Therapie hält sie nach den ihr vorliegenden Daten und den bisherigen Biopsienergebnissen für nicht unbedingt erforderlich und eine OP wäre ein großer Schritt. Die Entscheidung liegt natürlich bei mir.

Vor einem eventuellen Therapiebeginn könnte eine weitere Biopsie sinnvoll sein. Ein erneutes MRT wäre dazu nicht erforderlich. Danach, nach einer Folge-Biopsie, es wäre meine dritte, könnte besser entschieden werden ob und vor allem welche Therapie in meinem Fall sinnvoll wäre. Vorläufig, sofern ich mich nicht anders entscheide, abwarten. Mindestens bis zur nächsten PSA-Bestimmung.


Danach sprachen wir über meinen häufigen Harndrang, den ich schon sehr lange habe, auch in jungen Jahren. Nachts muss ich 2-4x raus, tagsüber grundsätzlich alle zwei Stunden Wasser lassen, teilweise auch stündlich. Bin ich beschäftigt, werden diese Zeiträume länger. _Nachtropfen_ etc. kenne ich nicht. Bei der letzten Vorsorgeuntersuchung stellte meine Hausärztin, für mich überraschend, eine verdickte Blasenwand fest. Dies sagte ich kurz später meinem Urologen, der dies bestätigte und mir gegen den häufigen Harndrang und zur Blasenentlastung Tamusolin verordnete. Bisher, nach rund drei Wochen Einnahme, spüre ich keine Veränderung/Verbesserung was das häufige Wasserlassen betrifft. Gefühlt bekomme ich meine Blase geleert und zumindest bei den Kontrollen beim Urologen wurde dies bestätigt.
Auch im Zusammenhang mit meinen teilweise schwankenden PSA-Werten empfahl mir heute die Martini-Ärztin bis auf weiteres/bis zur nächsten PSA-Messung täglich 5mg Tadalafil einzunehmen. Zusammen mit Tamusolin oder auch ohne Tamusolin, da ich bisher keine Verbesserung feststellen kann. Grundsätzlich könnte sich Tadalafil positiv auf den PSA-Wert auswirken, bzw. eine Richtung erkennen lassen. (?)
Gibt es dazu hier weitere Informationen oder Erfahrungswerte?

Ich bleibe am Ball, möchte vorerst AS weiter führen aber dennoch nicht den _richtigen (?)_ Zeitpunkt für eine eventuelle Therapie verpassen. Das nächste Zwischengespräch soll nach der im April geplanten PSA-Bestimmung erfolgen.

----------


## Georg_

Jens,

hast Du das richtig verstanden? Tadalafil ist doch Cialis, das Erektionsprobleme beheben soll. Das dies auf den PSA Wert wirkt ist mir neu.

Georg

----------


## obelix

> hast Du das richtig verstanden? Tadalafil ist doch Cialis, das Erektionsprobleme beheben soll. Das dies auf den PSA Wert wirkt ist mir neu.


ja, Georg, da bin ich mir relativ sicher, da mir Tadalafil/Cialis nicht fremd ist. Auch für/gegen meinen Harndrang wäre Tadalafil gut.

----------


## buschreiter

Die Beihilfe zahlt Cialis 5mg übrigens bei gutartiger Prostatavergrößerung. Bitte beachten: Mittletweile gibt es günstige Generika!

----------


## MartinWK

Jens, die ursprüngliche Zulassung enthält beides: https://www.deutsche-apotheker-zeitu...g-ist-moeglich
Und zwar via Behandlung der BPH, die allerdings bei dir nur schwach vorliegt (30ml). Zusätzlich soll es eine Wirkung auf die entsprechende Muskulatur haben. Dafür gibt es aber offenbar keine sehr handfesten Studien.

Der PSA-Wert, soweit er durch BPH verursacht ist, geht dann herunter. Das PCa interessiert das nicht! Es ist ja bei dir auch bereits festgestellt, alle PSA-Rechnerei ist jetzt relativ.
Mal die Ärztin zurückrufen und fragen, was Sie denn damit gemeint hat? Oder ob die Telefonverbindnung zu schlecht gewesen ist?

"Verdickte Blasenwand" hat man im CT bei mir einmal gesehen, weder im US noch im MRT nachweisbar. Aber selbst wenn: das ist entweder ein Blasenkrebs oder eine gutartige Veränderung oder einfach ein starker Muskel. Bei dir wohl letzteres. Du kannst versuchen, einfach immer so lange wie möglich anzuhalten (nachts schwierig), um die Blase zu dehnen. Aber es kann auch die Anatomie sein: Rektum, Muskeln, Prostata, Schambein, Becken: die Blase kann sich nicht beliebig ausdehnen. Am Besten ist eine ausführliche Diagnostik, bei der zunächst Blasenvolumen und das Volumen, ab dem ein Reiz entsteht, gemessen werden, und anderes mehr. Schön erklärt auf aktuellem Stand ist das hier: https://www.zora.uzh.ch/id/eprint/18...lase-reizt.pdf
Hauptsächlich auf Frauen gemünzt gelten Diagnose und Therapie genauso für Männer - nur haben die das seltener oder gehen damit dem Arzt nicht genug oder garnicht auf die Nerven.

----------


## obelix

hm, mag sein, dass ich den Zusammenhang mit Tadalafil etwas falsch verstanden habe, bin mir aber relativ sicher, dass die Ärztin dennoch eine Verbindung zum PSA-Wert hergestellt hat. "Man kann ggf. erkennen wohin die Reise geht" ... oder so ähnlich hat sie formuliert.

Klar, PCa ist bei mir festgestellt, aber auch hier war eine Kernaussage, dass dennoch aktuell nicht unbedingt ein aktueller Handlungsbedarf besteht und ich zumindest die nächste PSA-Messung abwarten kann/sollte.

Betreffend meiner verdickten Blasenwand hat der Urologe ebenfalls einen verstärkten Muskel erwähnt. Durch den erforderlichen Druck den ich beim Wasserlassen ausüber würde dieser Mukel gestärkt.

Danke für eure Hinweise! Wie seht ihr grundsätzlich den Hinweis vor einer möglichen Therapie eine weitere Biopsie durchführen zu lassen? Wie in anderen Beiträgen gesagt, habe ich sowohl während als auch nach meinen Biopsien keinerlei _Schwierigkeiten_ gehabt.

Zusatzfrage: Ist es sinnvoll Tamsusolin weiter zu nehmen? Bisher ist für mich keine Veränderung/Verbesserung wahrnehmbar.

----------


## MartinWK

Das Mittel wirkt sofort (oder halt garnicht, wenn die Ursache eine andere ist): https://www.gelbe-liste.de/wirkstoffe/Tamsulosin_22541
Gegen einen starken Blasenmuskel ist nichts einzuwenden, außer er wird durch eine stark verengte Harnröhre gefördert.

Ob man nochmal biopsiert oder ein mpMRT machen läßt hängt von der geplanten Therapie ab. Für RPE oder die übliche perkutane Bestrahlung ist das unnötig. Soll gezielt (fokal) behandelt werden kann das Sinn machen. In jedem Fall  wird nach der Behandlung weiterhin alle 3 Monate eine Nachsorge mit mindestens PSA-Wert erfolgen - die Nerven werden dabei auch strapaziert. In 4 Jahren hast du vermutlich einen PSA von 9. Bis dahin würde ich irgendwann eine fokale Therapie einsetzen, zum Beispiel Brachy oder HiFU, oder auch TOOKAD. Wenn der PSA danach drastisch fällt bleibst du in der Nachsorge, eigentlich eine fortdauernde AS.

----------


## obelix

Da die Packung aufgebraucht ist, habe ich zumindest vorerst Tamusolin abgesetzt. Wie erwähnt konnte ich durch die Einnahme keine Veränderungen beim Wasserlassen feststellen. Seit drei Tagen nehme ich nun 5mg Tadalafil und versuche dies bis zur nächsten PSA-Bestimmung und anschließendem Urologengespräch durchzuhalten.





> In 4 Jahren hast du vermutlich einen PSA von 9. *Bis dahin* würde ich irgendwann eine fokale Therapie einsetzen, zum Beispiel Brachy oder HiFU, oder auch TOOKAD. Wenn der PSA danach drastisch fällt bleibst du in der Nachsorge, eigentlich eine fortdauernde AS.


Hallo Martin,

nur zur Klarheit für mich: "bis dahin" - bedeutet dies, du würdest jetzt bereits den Beginn einer fokalen Therapie in Erwägung ziehen?

----------


## MartinWK

Jens, möglichst frühzeitig möglichst viel Tumor zu entfernen ist sicher keine schlechte Strategie. Auch wenn jetzt schon Zellen im Körper gekreist haben und vielleicht einige irgendwo ruhen und in 10 Jahren Ärger machen werden: wenn der Primärtumor weg oder zumindest radikal verkleinert ist wird er in Zukunft nichts oder wenig zu einer späteren Metastasierung beitragen können. Das Problem dabei sind die Nebenwirkungen. Das Risiko muss jeder für sich beurteilen. "Ich bin 65 Jahre, körperlich und sportlich relativ fit," - das könnte sich während und/oder nach bestimmten Behandlungen ändern. Welche Rolle spielt die Sexualität? Liegt eine ausdiagnostizierte Harnabflußstörung vor, die sowieso behandelt werden soll?

AS ist die Reaktion der althergebrachten Medizin auf die Übertherapie in vielen Fällen (das heißt das Überwiegen von ziemlich sicheren Nachteilen durch die Behandlung gegen die vagen Vorteile derselben). Neuere schonende (in der Regel nicht ganz zutreffend "fokal" genannte) Therapien wollen Übertherapie dagegen aktiv vermeiden. Onkologisch ist zu erwarten, dass sie mittel- und langfristig genausogut oder besser als AS sind. Genausogut wäre natürlich zu wenig; andererseits kann zwar die Forschung, aber nicht der Patient nicht 20 Jahre warten, bis ein Vorteil in prospektiven randomisierten Studien bewiesen ist.

Der einzige Grund für mich persönlich in deiner Situation abzuwarten wäre die Hoffnung auf eine neue Therapieoption bzw. eine Verbesserung der bestehenden Therapien (oder die baldige Kostenübernahme der "fokalen" Therapien durch die Versicherungen; TOOKAD und Brachy werden sowieso bezahlt, HiFU häufig auch, Kryo wird hier praktisch nicht angeboten, IRE geht nicht wegen Schrittmacher).

----------


## MartinWK

Es gibt dazu diese prospektive Studie von 2016: https://www.sciencedaily.com/release...0411134614.htm
Wenn kein Gleason-4-Anteil vorhanden ist (das heißt nicht gefunden wurde) ist das Metastasenrisiko selbst bei PSA>10 sehr gering. Gleason 7 bedeutet bereits 10% binnen 6,3 Jahren. Man kann metastasenfreies Überleben als ein Surrogat für Gesamtüberleben auch bei niedrigem Risiko ansehen - für mittleres und hohes Risiko gilt das als gesichert.

AS ist also nicht ohne Risiko; auch eine sorgfältige Beobachtung und die üblichen Rebiopsien lassen manche den richtigen Zeitpunkt verpassen.
Den Gleason-4 schließt man daher vorher möglichst sicher aus, zum Besipiel durch eine Fusionsbiopie mit ausreichend vielen Stanzen. So sieht es auch die Leitlinie. Wer Rebiopsien vermeiden will verläßt sich auf die mpMRT, die durchaus Gleason-4-Anteile erkennen kann: https://radiologie-nuklearmedizin-ad...iete/prostata/
(Klicke auf "+ Interessierte")

----------


## obelix

Danke, Martin, für deine Beiträge und Informationen!

Meine _Kurzfassung_ (ansonsten Profil oder myProstate:
Ein MRT habe ich vor der ersten Biopsie durchführen lassen. Aufgrund meines Herzschrittmachers ist nur 1,5 Tesla möglich. Das MRT wurde ohne Rektalspule durchgeführt.

Bei der 1. Biopsie wurde in einer von dreizehn Stanzen ein PCa in kleinster Ausdehnung von 0,2mm Gleason 3 gefunden (linke Seite).
Bei der Kontrollbiopsie, ein Jahr später, wurden in zwei von 15 Stanzen kleinste Herde PCa-Gewebe (von 0,2 und 0,5mm Ausdehnung) wiederum mit Gleason 3+3 gefunden (rechte Seite).


Ob für mich ggf. auch eine fokale Therapie, z. B. HiFu in Frage kommt, wird nach der nächsten PSA-Messung im April ein Thema werden. Da bei den Biopsien sowohl auf der linken als auch später auf der rechten Seite PCa gefunden wurden, zudem meine Prostata lt. Aussage der Ärzte "mit Nebel überzogen ist", weiß ich nicht, ob dann z. B. HiFu überhaupt eine Option darstellt? Im April werde ich dazu vermutlich mehr sagen können.

Vorläufig weiterhin AS.

----------


## MartinWK

Jens, "mit Nebel überzogen" - vielleicht war auch der Monitor beschlagen? Spaß beiseite: eine fokale Behandlung konzentriert sich auf die signifikanten Herde (Indexläsionen), Gleason 3-Areale von 0,5mm gehören nicht dazu. Man kann die natürlich auch beseitigen.

PCa ist in fast 90% der Fälle multifokal:
https://acsjournals.onlinelibrary.wi...002/cncr.20243
https://link.springer.com/article/10...428-014-1557-y
Man ist gut beraten, eine fokale Therapie möglichst so global durchführen zu lassen, dass noch ein deutlicher Vorteil bei den Nebenwirkungen gegenüber RPE besteht. HIFU und Brachy sind da eingeschränkt, weil Abstände zu bestimmten Geweben eingehalten werden müssen.

Solange der Primärtumor keine ernsthaften Beschwerden macht, ist das Hauptziel *nicht* die  Beseitigung desselben, sondern das Vermeiden der (späteren)  Metastasierung - denn die ist letal. An diesem Endpunkt (und natürlich  am Gesamtüberleben) müssen sich alle Therapien messen lassen. Und wie  spätestens seit PROTECT und der der Studie von Hamdy et al bekannt ist  der Erfolg eher mager. Es gibt eine nicht ausreichend eingrenzbare  Gruppe von Männern, die progredieren; noch schlimmer, die Rezidivkurven  sind linear: man könnte schließen, dass jeder irgendwann ein Rezidiv  erleidet, lebte er nur lang genug.

----------


## obelix

Danke nochmals, Martin.

Auch der Begriff "verkalkt" könnte im Zusammenhang mit dem Zustand meiner Prostata (Tastbefund und Ultraschall OK) gefallen sein!? "Prostatitis" wurde in der Vergangenheit ebenfalls erwähnt.
Beim nächsten Mal werde ich auf den Bildschirm achten ;-)   ... und vor allem Nachfragen. 

Die Links habe ich mir so gut es mir möglich war durchgelesen.

Wie erwähnt, warte ich die nächste PSA-Bestimmung und die darauf folgenden Urologen-/Arztgespräche ab. Grundsätzlich würde ich gerne so lange wie möglich AS weiter machen, aber ... logischerweise ... den richtigen Zeitpunkt für den Beginn einer notwendigen Therapie nicht verpassen. Lt. Aussage meines Urologen werde ich zu 99% eine Therapie bekommen und - deshalb - je früher desto besser. Insgesamt bevorzugt er eine OP (Martini Klinik oder Gronau).

----------


## obelix

Die nächste PSA-Messung ist erfolgt (6,0), Tastbefund in rund zwei Wochen. PSA wieder etwas angestiegen. Mein Urologe wird nach wie vor auf den Beginn einer Therapie pochen. Sein Favorit ist OP in der Martini Klinik. Aktuell AS.

----------


## obelix

Zurück vom Urologen, der mir möglichst bald zum Beginn einer Therapie (OP in der Martini Klinik) rät. Grundsätzlich nicht neu. Neu war, dass er beim Abtasten der Prostata beidseitig diffuse Stellen erkannt hat.

Ich kann mich daran erinnern, dass er dies unmittelbar vor der letzten Kontrollbiopsie im März 2019 ebenfalls sagte. Damals auf einer Seite. Dies wurde von der Biopsierenden Ärztin in der Martini Klinik verneint.

Hier sein heutige Befund:




Gerne höre ich eure Meinungen dazu!

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Jens,

ich würde erst einmal AS weiter machen, und enspannt Tennis spielen.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## lutzi007

> Moin Jens,
> 
> ich würde erst einmal AS weiter machen, und enspannt Tennis spielen. 
> 
> Gruss
> hartmut


würde ich auch sagen. Und in einem Vierteljahr, wie vom Uro vorgeschlagen, kontrollieren.
Außerdem das Gehirn hinsichtlich Gedanken über PK auf Standby schalten.
Frag mich aber nicht, wie das geht. Das ist eh individuell verschieden. Ich beherrsche diese Kunst auch noch nicht.
Viele Grüße
Lutz

----------


## MartinWK

Die Leitlinie sagt:
_"Der Tumor soll in den ersten beiden Jahren durch PSA-Bestimmung und DRU alle drei Monate kontrolliert werden. Bleibt der PSA-Wert stabil, ist danach 6-monatlich zu untersuchen. Eine Rebiopsie soll erfolgen (siehe b. und Text)."
_Das ist nur Expertenkonsens ohne weitere Evidenz. In der Begründung ist zur DRU nichts ausgeführt, und sie ist nicht als relevant genannt für den Abbruch der AS.

----------


## obelix

> _Bleibt der PSA-Wert stabil, ist danach 6-monatlich zu untersuchen._


Wie passen meine in 2020 steigenden PSA-Werte in dieses Bild?

----------


## MartinWK

AS Abbruch bei VZ kleiner 3 Jahre - würde ich jetzt aus den Zahlen bei myprostate noch nicht so sehen.

----------


## Tom_HH

Sofern man ein Fortschreiten des PCa's nicht in Erwägung ziehen möchte, so bleiben aus meiner Sicht zwei mögliche Gründe für die steigenden PSA-Werte. Zum einen scheint das Volumen der Prostata angestiegen zu sein, und 8 ml zusätzliches gesundes Gewebe erhöhen den PSA-wert schon mal so um 0,6. Dann würde ich tatsächlich eine mögliche Prostatitis ins Feld führen, bei mir hatte die den Wert um etwa 2,0 erhöht....Mein Urologe sagte mir mal, es wird kritisch, wenn der PSA-Wert bei zwei aufeinanderfolgenden 3-monatlichen Messungen um jeweils 50% steigt, dann sollte man die AS sehr eindringlich hinterfragen....

----------


## obelix

Kleiner Zwischenbericht.


10.01.2020 - 5,06

09.03.2020 - 5,49

29.05.2020 - 6,39

10.06.2020 - PSA 6,00

*01.09.2020* - anderer Urologe, Tastbefund in Ordnung, anderes Labor - PSA = 6,77

17.09-2020 - bisheriges Stamm-Labor PSA = 5,93


Alle bisherigen/weiteren Daten sind in meinem Profil und MyProstata zu sehen. Die Prostatagröße ist unverändert, klein, auch wenn die mir bekannten Werte voneinander abweichen; aktuell ca. 21g (Ultraschalldarstellung).


Interessant war für mich, dass der "andere Urologe" in seinem Befund eine Weiterführung von AS mit dem DreimonatsRhythmus befürwortet, allerdings bei einem weiteren stetigen Anstieg der PSA-Werte die für 2020 normalerweise fällige Rebiopsie vorziehen möchte.

----------


## KarlEmagne

Jens, ganz schoen viel PSA fuer so eine kleine Prostata. Allerdings ist der Anstieg gemaechlich und ich wuerde schaetzen, dass du die 20er Latte erst mit 75 nimmst und dein PCa keinen wesentlichen Einfluss auf deine Lebenserwartung haben wird. Fraglich, ob sich eine RP mit ihren Risiken und anschliessenden Einschraenkungen fuer dich lohnt, selbst wenn eine Rebiopsie doch irgendwo einen Schnipsel Grad 4 faende.

Ich wuerde ebenfalls auf ruhiges Tennisspielen plaedieren.

----------


## Georg_

Wenn man nicht operiert, so steigt der PSA Wert da der Tumor ja wächst. Der Anstieg kommt daher bei aktiver Überwachung nicht unerwartet. Ich glaube der Tumor wächst aber so langsam, da braucht man die Biopsie nicht vorzuziehen.

Karl, wenn man 75 ist will man gerne noch 20 Jahre leben. Außerdem haben die dann einsetzenden Behandlungen auch Nebenwirkungen. Wenn Grad 4 gefunden wird, sollte man die aktive Überwachung beenden.

----------


## MartinWK

--- sorry, gehört nicht zum Thread: Georg, dein Posteingang ist voll ---

----------


## Georg_

Danke Martin, ich habe jetzt die Mails entsprechend gelöscht.

----------


## obelix

Danke für eure Antworten!

@Karl; wie kommst du im Zusammenhang mit AS auf einen PSA-Wert 20?

AS soll ab 10 beendet werden; ob ich es soweit ausreize? Wenn irgendmöglich möchte ich _schlimme/re_ Folgen, die evtl. durch zu langes Abwarten entstehen können (?), verhindern. Ob und wann dieser Zeitpunkt ist?

Beim Tennisspielen bin ich nicht ganz so ruhig, da packt mich der Ehrgeiz.  ;-)

----------


## KarlEmagne

Jens, ich hab einfach deine PSA-Grafik angesehen und mit einer Verdopplungszeit von rund 4 Jahren und jetzigem PSA von 6 kaemest du etwa im Alter von 75 auf ueber 20. Ist natuerlich mit Unsicherheit behaftet. Bei einer Lebenserwartung von 86 Jahren hast du dann glaube ich gute Chancen, an was anderem zu sterben als PCa.

----------


## obelix

Vor ein paar Tagen, nach der üblichen PSA-Messung (6,48), die quartalsweise Untersuchung im Rahmen AS beim Urologen. Keine gravierenden Veränderungen.

Hier ein Auszug aus dem heute (11.03.2021) erhaltenen Befund, aus dem auch meine anderen Wehwechen hervorgehen:

_Diagnosen: gesichert Prostatakarzinom (Adenoca. Gleason 6 (3+3) 1/13 ED 3/2018, re-Px Gl. 6 (3+3) 2/15 03/2019, active surveillance),  gesichert Monoklonale Gammopathie,  gesichert Hyperlipidämie,  gesichert Herzschrittmacher.

Procedere: Unter der active surveillance haben sich weder der freundlicherweise von Ihnen mitgegebenen PSA-Wert noch der klinisch urologische Befund wesentlich verändert. Weitere Verlaufskontrollen in drei-monatigen Abständen dürfen freundlicherweise empfohlen werden. Für März 2022 wäre bei weiter unauffälligem Verlauf die nächste Prostatabiopsie angezeigt. Vorher sollte gegebenenfalls nochmals in Hamburg (PM-Patient) eine MRT der Prostata durchgeführt werden.

Befund:  Beide Nierenlager, Harnleiterverläufe sowie die Harnblasenregion waren klopf und druckschmerzfrei. Unauffälliges äußeres Genitale. Rektal-digital tastete sich eine ca. 25 g messende Prostata von regulärer Abgrenzbarkeit.

Urinbefund:  PH:6.5(Temperatur), S.G:1.010(Temperatur)

Urosonographie: Beide Nieren stellten sich nach Form, Größe und Lage unauffällig dar. Unauffälliges Retroperitoneum. Aorta abdominalis schlank. Restharnfrei entleerte Harnblase. Im transrektalen Ultraschall Darstellung einer ca. 20 g messenden Prostata mit scholliger Kalzifikation kranial links und winzigem etwas echoärmeren Areal kaudal rechts. Sonst aber regulärer Abgrenzbarkeit der Drüse.
_

Weitere Hinweise zu den oben angegebenen zusätzlichen Diagnosen:
- Monoklonale Gammopathie: hier bin ich - vorsorglich - halbjährlich unter Beobachtung. Die bisherigen Werte ergeben keinen Anlass hier aktiv zu werden.
- Blutdruck ist unter Medikamentation in Ordnung.
- Herzschrittmacher wegen zeitweisen AV-Block II. Ich habe früher viel Sport getrieben; heute 1-2x die Woche Tennis. Mein Herz an sich ist in Ordnung. Belastungs-EKG gut.

Zusätzlich belastet mich etwas die seit einem Jahr vorhandene Nesselsucht (Urtikaria). Eigentlich ebenfalls gut im Griff, aber leider muss ich dafür 2x täglich zusätzliche Tabletten nehmen (Fexofernaderm 180mg)

Ich hoffe zumindest bis zur nächsten Kontrollbiopsie, in einem Jahr, weiter AS durchführen zu können.
Den PSA-Verlauf habe ich im Profil und in myProstate ergänzt.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Moin Jens,

es freut mich für Dich, dass Du aktuell keine gravierenden Probleme hast.

Ich wünsche Dir , dass das noch sehr lange Zeit so anhält.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Georg_

Jens,

vor der nächsten Biopsie würde ich in die neue Prostatakrebs-Leitlinie sehen, die wohl etwa Mitte des Jahres erscheinen wird. Dort sollen die Kontroll-Biopsien weitgehend durch MRTs ersetzt werden.

Georg

----------


## obelix

@Georg; das hatte der Urologe ebenfalls erwähnt. Zumindest ein MRT als "Verstärkung".

Kleines Problem ist bei mir, dass ich aufgrund des Herzschrittmachers _nur_ 1,5 Tesla vertrage. Einige Kliniken wollen überhaupt kein MRT machen. Im UKE HH, direkt neben der Martini Klinik, hat zumindest das mit dem 1,5 MRT geklappt.

----------


## Georg_

Martin hat vor kurzem geschrieben, dass man auch mit 1,5 Tesla ausreichend gute Bilder machen kann: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...322#post133322

----------


## obelix

PSA-Wert ist leider auf 7,77 gestiegen. Bisher der größte Anstieg zwischen zwei Messungen (quartalsweise).


Die nächste Kontrollbiopsie wäre im März 2022 fällig. Bis dahin weiter Beobachten oder vorziehen?

Auch wenn ich erwarte, dass die Messung korrekt war, werde ich in ca. 2 Wochen den PSA-Wert erneut bestimmen lassen. Termin beim Urologen steht ebenfalls an.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> PSA-Wert ist leider auf 7,77 gestiegen. Bisher der größte Anstieg zwischen zwei Messungen (quartalsweise).
> 
> 
> Die nächste Kontrollbiopsie wäre im März 2022 fällig. Bis dahin weiter Beobachten oder vorziehen?
> 
> Auch wenn ich erwarte, dass die Messung korrekt war, werde ich in ca. 2 Wochen den PSA-Wert erneut bestimmen lassen. Termin beim Urologen steht ebenfalls an.


Moin Jens,

ich würde mich noch nicht für eine Therapie entscheiden. PSA ermitteln. Warum nicht. Ich mache das auch, obwohl aktuell nicht unbedingt erforderlich.

Ich wünsche Dir noch ein langes Leben.

Meine PKH: 

http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=112&page=repor

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## buschreiter

> PSA-Wert ist leider auf 7,77 gestiegen. Bisher der größte Anstieg zwischen zwei Messungen (quartalsweise).
> 
> 
> Die nächste Kontrollbiopsie wäre im März 2022 fällig. Bis dahin weiter Beobachten oder vorziehen?
> 
> Auch wenn ich erwarte, dass die Messung korrekt war, werde ich in ca. 2 Wochen den PSA-Wert erneut bestimmen lassen. Termin beim Urologen steht ebenfalls an.


Von März auf Juli 2020 war der Sprung iS Verdoppelungszeit auch nicht sehr anders geartet. Es hat sich ja dann beruhigt, allerdings bei kontinuierlichem Anstieg des PSA. Ich bin weit davon entfernt, einen Ratschlag zu geben, aber nachmessen ist bestimmt keine schlechte Idee. Für AS braucht man wohl wirklich Nerven wie Drahtseile und eine rein rationale Vorgehensweise.
VG
Achim

----------


## Georg_

> PSA-Wert ist leider auf 7,77 gestiegen.


 Es könnte auch eine Prostataentzündung die Ursache sein. Bei der Fusionsbiopsie wurde ja eine chronische Prostataentzündung festgestellt.

----------


## KarlEmagne

Da wächst was. Nur so langsam, dass man vielleicht nichts machen muss. Oder die PIRADS 4 Läsion wurde in keiner der Biopsien getroffen und mit Abwarten vergibt man sich die Vorteile der Früherkennung.

----------


## obelix

Heute beim Urologen nichts Neues bzw. nichts Auffälliges. Tastbefund und Ultraschall unverändert. Der letzte PSA-Wert von 7,77 ist für meine relativ kleine Prostata schon zu beachten. Dennoch sagt der Urologe "nicht unruhig werden und in drei Monaten erneut messen". Sollte der Wert weiter in diesen Maßen steigen, rät er an die vorgesehene Folgebiopsie vom März 2022 vorzuziehen. Da er zuerst nicht an meinen Herzschrittmacher gedacht hat, schlug er vorab (nur) ein MRT vor. Möglich ist bei mir ein MRT nur mit Tesla 1,5. Nach Aussage des Urologen wäre dies nicht deutlich genug und würde kaum mehr/nicht mehr zeigen als ein Ultraschall.

Leider wurde bei meiner Hausärztin, dort lasse ich die Blutwerte bestimmen, das Freie PSA letztmalig in 06-2017 mit 0,34 gemessen (Quotient 0,08). Dies soll bei der nächsten PSA-Bestimmung aufgefrischt werden. "Möglichst viele Werte sammeln um gegebenenfalls ein besseres Gesamtbild zu bekommen und besser entscheiden zu können wann eine Therapie erforderlich bzw. sinnvoll ist."

----------


## Georg_

"Nach Aussage des Urologen wäre dies nicht deutlich genug und würde kaum mehr/nicht mehr zeigen als ein Ultraschall."
Das denke ich nicht. Als konventionelle Bildgebung nach einer Biopsie wird ja ein CT oder MRT gemacht. Und viele Geräte können nur 1,5 Tesla. Es gibt jetzt neue, sehr gute Ultraschall-Systeme, aber die sind so teuer, die wird sich ein niedergelassener Urologe nicht leisten. https://www.exactimaging.com/exactvu...rasound-system

----------


## MartinWK

Ein mpMRT findet ein PCa hauptsächlich durch die Kontrastmitteldiffusion im Zeitverlauf. 1,5 oder 3 Tesla sind mehr für das Staging relevant (ob Kapseldurchbruch).

Georg, da hast du wieder mal Schönes ausgegraben. Diese mpMRT gehen mir auf die Nerven, vor allem, wenn man wie Prof. Stehling so gründlich ist und es ewig dauert. Vielleicht ist das ein möglicher Ersatz. Die im Link genannten prospektiven Studien sind vielversprechend. Allerdings: mpMRT ist nicht gleich mpMRT. Und ob der US alle Stellen der Prostata (Apex, am Schambein,...) gut erreicht ist die Frage. Auch waren die Studien auf Gleason>=7 oder auf Grad 2 beschränkt. Ein Gleason 7a (Grad 1-2) oder ein 6 wurden nicht berücksichtigt.

----------


## KarlEmagne

Gibt's eigentlich noch die 1,5 Tesla MRTs mit rektaler Spule? Die sollen doch auch gute Bildqualität der Prostata bringen?

----------


## rudde21

> Gibt's eigentlich noch die 1,5 Tesla MRTs mit rektaler Spule? Die sollen doch auch gute Bildqualität der Prostata bringen?



Hallo aus Stockholm,

es gibt in einem der grossen Krankenhäuser in Stocholm ein neues mpMRT Gerät mit 7 Tesla und bisher hat man grosse Schwierigkeiten mit dem Gerät weil man "zu viel" sieht. Mein Urologe meint, dass man bei diesem Gerät viele Einzelheiten auf den Bildern sieht die sehr schwer zu deuten sind. Es ist sicher eine Frage der noch zu geringen Erfahrung. Zu Tesla 1,5 gegenüber Tesla 3 meint er dass das wichtigste bei der Diagnose der Radiologo ist und viel weniger ob man 1,5 oder 3 verwendet. Zum Thema Radiologen meint er, dass es in Schweden nur zwei (2) Radiologen gibt denen er vertraut. Ich weiss nicht wieviele Radiologen es in Schweden gibt, ungefähr 1/10 gegenüber Deutschland. Die Radiologen sind der Schwachpunkt, nicht das MRT Gerät meint er.


viele Grüsse

Rodde

----------


## obelix

Mein erstes und bisher einziges Prostata-MRT ist im UKE in Hamburg, direkt neben der Martini-Klinik, mit 1,5 Tesla gemacht worden. Mehr ist aufgrund des Herzschrittmachers nicht möglich. Eine Rektalspule wurde nicht eingesetzt. Das hätte ich bemerkt.

Scheinbar gibt es unterschiedliche Meinungen ob in meinem Fall ein erneutes 1,5-Tesla-MRT sinnvoll ist?

Die nächste PSA-Messung, hoffentlich nicht wieder deutlich angestiegen, ist im September terminiert. Turnusgemäß wäre die zweite Kontrollbiopsie im März 2022 dran. Diese könnte ich vorziehen, hoffe aber, u. a. aufgrund einer großen Familienfeier, diese z. B. (erst) im Januar 2022 machen lassen zu können.

Auch könnte ich vermutlich ein weiteres MRT durchführen lassen.

Welche Kontroll-Schritte, MRT (1,5 Tesla) und/oder Biopsie, sind grundsätzlich zu empfehlen? Wann? MRT vorziehen?


Insgesamt rechne ich damit in absehbarer Zeit mit einer Therapie beginnen zu müssen. Warten wäre mir zwar lieber, aber irgendwann ... !?

----------


## MartinWK

Prof. Stehling sagt und begründet physikalisch, dass Endorektalspule mehr bringt als 3T (weiter unten auf der Seite "Endorektalspule: Notwendig oder entbehrlich?"): https://vitusprostate.com/de/diagnostik-prostata-mrt/

----------


## obelix

> https://vitusprostate.com/de/diagnostik-prostata-mrt/


Danke, gespeichert. Sollte doch im UKE in HH ebenfalls möglich sein? Sehe gerade, dass Vitus auch in Hamburg einen Standort für MRT-Diagnostik hat.

----------


## MartinWK

War mir neu. Ist offenbar diese Praxis in Kooperation, eigenen Standort würde ich das nicht nennen: https://www.mrt-am-alten-wall.de/
Laut Website hat die nur ein 3T Gerät. Was Stehling in Offenbach hat habe ich nie gefragt; es spielte für mich keine Rolle. Endorektalspule war Standard, außer im ersten Jahr nach der IRE.

Bei der Radiologie "um die Ecke", bei der ich ein MRT für ein anderes Organ machen ließ, sprach ich den Radiologen auf mpMRT und Rektalspulen an. Der wiegelte ab, das sei nur ein bißchen Diffusionsverfolgung, und überhaupt gebe es beim MRT seit Jahren nichts Neues. Das Getue um die mehr als 50 Parameter, die Stehling beim MRT variiert, die vielen Serien, die er macht und die Rektalspule sind demnach vielleicht nur Überdiagnostik. Andererseits hat man damit mein Rezidiv frühzeitig erkannt, und ohne Zweifel ist der Herr Professor die größere Kapazität, was MRT angeht. Als Hamburger würde ich trotzdem ziemlich sicher für ein mpMRT nicht nach OF fahren.

----------


## obelix

Hier der Befund vom Urologen:

----------


## Georg_

Hier Berichte zum Einsatz eines MRTs bei einem Herzschrittmacher. Einige Kliniken bieten das an.

https://www.aerzteblatt.de/nachricht...her-ICD-sicher
https://www.waldklinikumgera.de/aktu...-moeglich.html
https://www.ukm.de/index.php?id=11266

----------


## obelix

Hallo Georg, mein bisher einziges Prostata-MRT wurde im UKE Hamburg durchgeführt. Kein Problem - bis 1,5 Tesla. Mehr machen mein Herzschrittmacher bzw. die Kabel nicht mit.

Den obigen Link von Martin https://vitusprostate.com/de/diagnostik-prostata-mrt/  habe ich mir abgespeichert. Vielleicht ebenfalls eine Option für mich.

Mich wundert etwas die Aussage des Urologen, dass ein aussagekräftiges MRT, damit meint er mit 1,5 Tesla, nicht möglich ist. Hier scheint es abweichende Meinungen zu geben.

Hast du (oder andere) eventuell weitere Anmerkungen zum Befund?

----------


## Georg_

Beim zweiten Link, den ich gepostet habe, war die Überschrift: "MRT trotz Herzschrittmacher – das Undenkbare wird möglich". Für den Urologen ist das scheinbar noch undenkbar.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Prof. Stehling sagt und begründet physikalisch, dass Endorektalspule mehr bringt als 3T (weiter unten auf der Seite "Endorektalspule: Notwendig oder entbehrlich?"): https://vitusprostate.com/de/diagnostik-prostata-mrt/


Hallo Martin,

Am 9.1.2007 war ich im Universitätsklinikum Ulm bei Prof.Reske.

Der Befundbericht:

  

Und Prof. Reske wurde geehrt:

https://www.uniklinik-ulm.de/pharmak...mediziner.html

Es wurde von Prof. Reske auch die Endorektalspule eingesetzt, um ein besseres Ergebnis zu erzielen.

Gruß Harald

----------


## obelix

Bin gerade etwas am Boden zerstört.

Aktuelle PSA-Messung 11,70
Freies PSA 0,57

Das war es wohl mit meiner "Aktiven Überwachung". Die letzten zwei PSA-Sprünge sind beachtlich.

Was tun? Auf jeden Fall noch eine weitere Biopsie machen? Gleich eine Therapie?

Morgen habe ich den Termin beim Urologen.

----------


## Tom_HH

Moin Jens,
Deine Gefühlslage kann ich nachvollziehen, die PSA-Erhöhung lässt sich nicht wegdiskutieren....andererseits waren Deine bisherigen Biopsiebefunde nicht wirklich kritisch (Gleason 6 mit kleinem Tumoranteil), insofern würde ICH nicht gleich ungeprüft zur Therapie übergehen. Statt dessen noch mal mit MRT und Re-Biopsie in den dann ggf. gefundenen suspekten Arealen. Erst danach würde ich entscheiden...Hab ich auch gerade erst wieder so im UKE/Martiniklinik so gemacht....zum dritten Mal
Gruß
Thomas

----------


## obelix

> und Re-Biopsie in den dann ggf. gefundenen suspekten Arealen.


das ist für mich die spannendste Frage: Was bringt mir eine Re-Biopsie bei meiner gesamten PSA-Entwicklung und den relativ großen Sprüngen bei den letzten zwei Messungen?

Ich hatte gehofft mich in das Jahr 2022 "retten" zu können. Im Dezember ist erstmalig ein großer Winter-Familienurlaub mit allen Kindern und Enkeln gebucht. Diesen hätte ich gerne unbeschwert mitgenommen.


Danke für deine Hinweise!

----------


## Georg_

Kann der angestiegene PSA Wert durch eine Entzündung verursacht werden? Um mit Aktiver Überwachung weiterzumachen, wäre wie Thomas schreibt eine Biopsie mit einem vorhergehenden MRT sinnvoll. Sonst würde meist eine Operation gemacht. Du kannst aber problemlos bis Anfang nächsten Jahres damit warten, die Situation wird sich nicht so ändern, dass es einen Einfluss auf den Erfolg der Operation hätte.

----------


## Tom_HH

> Kann der angestiegene PSA Wert durch eine Entzündung verursacht werden?


Das ging mir nach meinem Kommentar auch noch durch den Kopf. Auch wenn man das nicht so gerne macht: ein Antibiotikum nehmen und ein paar Wochen erneut den PSA-Wert bestimmen lassen, das würde darüber Klarheit bringen...

----------


## obelix

Beim letzten Besuch meinte der Urologe, und heute mein Hausarzt, dass ich eine Prostata-Entzündung spüren würde. Ich habe keinerlei Beschwerden u. a. beim Wasserlassen. Gefühlt geht es mir gut. Andererseits kann ich mich daran erinnern, dass u. a. beim MRT der Prostata und auch in der Martini-Klinik der Hinweis kam, dass ich wahrscheinlich mehrfach eine Prostatitis hatte. Mein ehemaliger Urologe hatte etwas über "Nebel über/um die Prostata" gesagt, ist aber lange her.

Bin gespannt was morgen der aktuelle Urologe sagt. Werde berichten.


Hier noch der Befund vom letzten MRT im Dezember 2017:

----------


## Tom_HH

Dann mal gutes Gelingen morgen...und noch ein letztes dazu: bei meiner ersten Biopsie wurde auch Prostatitis diagnostiziert. Von der hatte ich nix gemerkt, mein PSA ging danach auf Grund der begleitenden Anibiotikagabe innerhalb kurzer Zeit von 4,7 auf 2,3 zurück und blieb dann erst mal stabil in diesem Bereich......

----------


## Michi1

Ist schon ein wenig heimtückisch dieser PK. Ich hatte nie Probleme, da hat mein Hasuarzt mir trotzdem empfohlen einmal PSA feststellen zu lassen. Da kam dann ein Gleason 9 heraus und ich sollte mich Operieren lassen. Das hab ich dann machen lassen und ein Jahr danach Bestrahlung wieder nach ein paar Monaten Hormontherapie und momentan gehts mir gut. PSA <0,07.
Die OP ist jetzt fast 6,5 Jahre her.

----------


## obelix

Heute beim Urologen:
Tastbefund weiterhin unauffällig, im Ultraschall ist links eine sehr kleine Stelle leicht _auffällig_, macht dem Urologen aber keine großen Sorgen. Prostatavolumen 28ccm, ebenfalls mehr oder weniger unverändert.


Der Urologe hält aufgrund des PSA-Verlaufs, permanent steigend, die letzten zwei Messungen deutlich, eine erneute Kontroll-Biopsie für nahezu überflüssig und rät zu einer OP. Auch Antibiotika und eine weitere Messung würden mich kaum weiterbringen. Die Tendenz ist da, PCA vorhanden. Angenommen ich lasse eine Biopsie machen und es wird nichts/nicht viel gefunden, was dann? Bringt mich das weiter wenn der PSA-Wert (aktuell 11,7, freies PSA 0,50) weiter nach oben tendiert?

Er rät zum Kontakt mit der Martini-Klinik. Dort wurden meine bisherige zwei Biopsien gemacht. Mit der Diagnostik hatte ich bereits vor dem Urologen telefoniert und warte auf deren Rückruf und Einschätzungen.
Zusätzlicher Hinweis: MRT ist nicht einfach aufgrund des vorhandenen Herzschrittmachers (max. 1,5 Tesla).

Grundsätzlich denke ich, dass es für mich Zeit wird zu Handeln, auch wenn ich so ein ganz kleinwenig die Hoffnung hatte mit Aktiver Beobachtung ins höhere Alter zu kommen. Jetzt bin ich fast 69 Jahre.

Stand jetzt, kurz nach dem Urologenbesuch, geht es eigentlich, sofern keine Überraschungen aus der Martini-Klinik und eventuell einer erneuten PSA-Messung beim Hausarzt in ca. 1-2 Wochen kommen, nur darum wann eine OP (Da Vinci) erfolgt. Etwas Bedenken den "richtigen" Zeitpunkt für den Beginn einer Therapie zu verpassen habe ich. Dann geistern in diesen Momenten auch Gedanken durch meinen Kopf wie "hoffentlich ist da nichts in der Prostata explodiert und der Gleason-Score nach oben geschossen".

Gerne lese ich dazu weitere Einschätzungen und Vorschläge von euch!



Wie bereits erwähnt, haben wir ab Mitte Dezember erstmals einen Winter-Familienurlaub bis Weihnachten mit allen Kindern und Enkelkindern gebucht. Diesen möchte ich nur ungern verpassen!

a) Schaffe ich, wenn ich mich dazu entschließe die OP vorher durchzuführen (~Mitte/Ende Oktober) für den Urlaub wieder fit zu werden? Vorausgesetzt die OP verläuft "gut". Skilaufen dürfte vermutlich ausfallen.

b) Warte ich mit der OP bis in den Januar? Wäre terminlich etwas entspannter und ich könnte einige weitere private Treffen und kleine Reisen vorher erledigen. Der Urologe meinte ich könnte bis zur OP ein Medikament einnehmen, das etwas verhindert dass sich mein Zustand weiter verschlechtert. Bia.... (?) den Namen habe ich vergessen, aber hier im Forum schon gelesen. Finde das Medikament aber auf die Schnelle nicht. Dies sollte ich ebenfalls mit der Martini-Klinik besprechen.


Ich denke, heute Abend trinke ich ein Glas guten Wein.

----------


## Georg_

Jens,

der Gleason Grad ändert sich nicht, es kann nur sein, dass nach der Operation einzelne Herde entdeckt werden, die einen höheren Gleaseon Grad haben als zuvor mit der Biopsie entdeckt wurde. 

Wenn du einen Gleason Grad von 7b oder höher hättest, könntest du sechs Monate mit der Operation warten. Siehe diesen Artikel der Martini-Klinik: https://www.martini-klinik.de/filead...2019_Haese.pdf Aber du hast ja einen sehr niedrigen Gleason Grad von sechs, also kannst du noch länger warten. Nach der Operation kommt ja die Reha, das dauert alles. Es ist daher offensichtlich sinnlos zu versuchen, vor dem Urlaub noch die Operation durchzuziehen.

Georg

----------


## Hartmut S

> Dein Bericht vom 13.11.2019
> Zitat:
> "Auf Wunsch des Patienten wurde an den Stanzen 6. und 7. eine DNA-Zytometrie des Prostatakarzinoms durchgeführt.
> Diese ergibt einen diploiden Chromosonensatz. Dieser Befund passt zum Gleason-Grading 3+3=6.
> Somit ergeben sich keine weiterführenden, zusätzlichen Aspekte."


 Moin Jens,

aus meiner heutigen Sicht würde ich bei einen Glasson 3+3=6, im Alter von 69 J  keine OP machen lassen. Eine Bestrahlung, die meiner Meinung nach etwas Nebenwirkungsärmer ist, könnte evtl. ausreichen.

Zitat Obelix:



> b) Warte ich mit der OP bis in den Januar? Wäre terminlich etwas entspannter und ich könnte einige weitere private Treffen und kleine Reisen vorher erledigen. Der Urologe meinte ich könnte bis zur OP ein Medikament einnehmen, das etwas verhindert dass sich mein Zustand weiter verschlechtert. Bia.... (?) den Namen habe ich vergessen, aber hier im Forum schon gelesen. Finde das Medikament aber auf die Schnelle nicht. Dies sollte ich ebenfalls mit der Martini-Klinik besprechen.


Der Name des Medikaments ist Bicalutamid. Das würde ich mir zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt aber noch nicht verordnen lassen.
Ich würde mich für b warten, entscheiden, und erst einmal den Urlaub genießen.

Wie Georg geschrieben hat, der Gleason Grad ändert sich nicht, es kann nur sein, dass nach der Operation einzelne Herde entdeckt werden, die einen höheren Gleason Grad haben als zuvor mit der Biopsie entdeckt wurde.
Ich würde im Alter von knapp 70 Jahren das Risiko eingehen, zumal die Therapien für uns in der Zukunft nur besser werden können.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## obelix

Hier der aktuelle Befund vom Urologen:

_Diagnosen: gesichert Prostatakarzinom (Adenoca. Gleason 6 (3+3) 1/13 ED 3/2018, re-Px Gl. 6 (3+3) 2/15 03/2019, active surveillance),  gesichert Monoklonale Gammopathie,  gesichert Hyperlipidämie,  gesichert Herzschrittmacher 

Procedere: Der Patient stellte sich beschwerdefrei zur vereinbarten Verlaufkontrolle bei active surveillance vor. Der klinisch urologische Befund ist unverändert. Allerdings ist der PSA-Wert in Folge stetig progredient, sodass der Patient verständlicherweise zunehmend besorgt ist und eine operative Sanierung wünscht. Auch ich sehe aktuell in einer neuerlichen Biopsie keinen Informationsgewinn, der diese Entscheidung beeinflussen könnte. Der Patient wird mit der Martini Klinik in Hamburg Kontakt aufnehmen, um das weitere Vorgehen zu besprechen.


Befund:  Beide Nierenlager, Harnleiterverläufe sowie die Harnblasenregion waren klopf und druckschmerzfrei. Unauffälliges äußeres Genitale. Rektal digital tastete sich eine ca. 30 g messende nicht malignomsuspekte Prostata von regelrechter Abgrenzbarkeit.

Urinbefund:   NIT:-(-), PH:7.5(Temperatur, S.G:1.010(Temperatur

Pat.: xy, geb. xx.xx.1952

Urosonographie: Beide Nieren stellten sich nach Form, Größe und Lage unauffällig dar. Unauffälliges Retroperitoneum. Nahezu restharnfrei entleerte Harnblase. Im transrektalen Ultraschall Darstellung einer ca. 28 g messenden Prostata mit zentral kleineren periurethralen Kalzifikationen und einer ca. 8 mm durchmessenden zystischen Formation lateral links._


Einige zusätzliche Hinweise von mir:
- Monoklonale Gammopathie: hier bin ich seit einigen Jahren "nur" halbjährlich unter Beobachtung.
- Bluthochdruck ist im Griff mit Tabletten
- Herzschrittmacher nur bis 1,5 Tesla MRT geeignet
- körperlich fühle ich mich fit
- so ausdrücklich wie vom Urologen formuliert habe ich nicht eine "operative Sanierung" gewünscht. Mir ging es um die möglichen Optionen. Eine Bestrahlung hält der Urologe in meinem Fall nicht für die geeignetste Therapie.

- der hohe PSA-Wert, der mehr oder weniger permanente Anstieg und vor allem die letzten zwei Sprünge beunruhigen mich.


Auf einen Rückruf der Martini-Klinik (Diagnostik) warte ich noch.


Ein Kollege, allerdings rund 10 Jahre älter als ich, hat sich mit ca. 73 Jahren in Köln bestrahlen lassen und ist seitdem beschwerdefrei. Deshalb sitzt bei mir der Name Köln ebenfalls etwas im Gedächtnis.

----------


## nomade

Ich hatte seinerzeit auch die Wahl zwischen OP und RT. Ich habe mich für die OP entschieden, denn Du hast dann immer noch die RT als zweite Verteidigungslinie. Umgekehrt traut sich kaum ein Chirurg daran, eine verstrahlte Prostata zu operieren. Bei mir war leider ein minimaler Rand, Du kannst durchaus Glück haben, dass es bei Dir nicht der Fall ist. Das Tumorboard hatte seinerzeit mehrheitlich entschieden, dass man bei meiner minimalen Randinvasion auch abwarten könne. Eine adjuvante Bestrahlung ist bei dem frisch operierten Gewebe mit mehr Nebenwirkungen verbunden.
Das Alter spielt bei der Entscheidung auch eine wichtige Rolle, ich war 63, topfit und habe die OP gut weggesteckt.

4,5 Jahre lang war mein PSA unter der Nachweisgrenze. Leider gab es nun ein biochemisches Rezidiv. Nun wird gezielt die Stelle der seinerzeitigen Randinvasion bestrahlt. Ich bin damit halb durch, die NW halten sich in Grenzen und der Strahlendoktor hält meine Chance auf völlige Beseitigung des unerwünschten Einwohners für sehr gut.
Alle anderen Optionen, die bei biochemischem Rezidiv nach einer Bestrahlung hättest, sind nicht mehr kurativ. 
ABER: Wenn Du schon älter bist oder zusätzliche Risikofaktoren hast, kann die Bestrahlung die schonendere Lösung sein. Auch ein eventuelles Rezidiv lässt sich jahrelang in Schach halten.

Ich wünsche Dir eine gute Entscheidung und ggf. einen guten Chirurgen. 
( Meiner praktiziert jetzt hier in Braunschweig, war aber vorher bei der Martini und hat einen sehr guten Job gemacht. Für eine minimale Randinvasion kann er nichts, die stellt erst hinterher der Pathologe fest.)

----------


## obelix

Danke für die bisherigen Einschätzungen!

Nochmals kurz zur Ergänzung:

- Alter 69 Jahre
- Monoklonale Gammopathie!? Unter Beobachtung, die entsprechenden Blutwerte liegen an der Grenze, bisher wurde keine Behandlung oder weitere Untersuchungen für notwendig erachtet.
- Herz an sich ist gut. Der Herzschrittmacher wurde nach langen Überlegung aufgrund AV-Block2 implantiert. Scheinbar nicht sehr selten bei Menschen die früher viel Sport betrieben haben. Aktuell bin ich etwas übergewichtig (Corona lässt grüßen), aber körperlich fit.

----------


## martcu

Hallo Jens, ich denke beides geht in deinem Fall. Nur ein Hinweis von mir, ich habe mich vor 2 Jahren mit 54 einer RPE unterzogen. Ich machte und mache fast jeden Tag Sport und bin in einer guten körperlichen Verfassung und trotzdem war die OP eine ziemliche Anstrengung und es hat einige Zeit gedauert bis ich wieder schmerzfrei war. Ich denke, dass ich mich mit 70 vermutlich bestrahlen lassen würde. Mit 54 braucht man meiner Meinung nach noch die RT als weitere Option und muss statistisch mehr Lebensjahre überbrücken können. 
Martin

----------


## obelix

Zwischenzeitlich, auch bedingt durch einen schönen, entspannten Kurztrip über das letzte, verlängerte Wochenende, bin ich wieder etwas ruhiger geworden.

Am Freitag soll ich einen Anruf aus der Martini-Klinik von Frau Dr. Nagaraj (Diagnostik) erhalten. Dr. Nagaraj hat die zwei Biopsien bei mir durchgeführt. Auch der aktuelle Befund von meinem Urologen liegt ihr vor. Die Daten sind komplett.


Einige Punkte habe ich mir notiert:

- sollte eine zusätzliche PSA-Messung erfolgen? Ggf. vorher Antibiotika einnehmen?

- ist eine vorgezogene Kontrollbiopsie, ursprünglich vorgesehen 03/2022, überhaupt noch sinnvoll? Was bringt mir diese?

- mpMRT, PSMA PET/CT? Falls ja Herzschrittmacher beachten.

- welche Therapien sind möglich, welche vermutlich aufgrund meiner Daten am angebrachtesten?
a) wenn OP, offen oder DaVinci? Ich tendiere zu DaVinci.
b) wenn Bestrahlung, welche _Art_?


Bis Freitag fallen mir eventuell noch weitere Fragen ein. Vorschläge werden gerne gelesen.

Sofern nicht bestehende Fakten oder Überraschungen zum schnellen Handeln auffordern, möchte ich eine fällige Therapie im Januar starten.

----------


## nomade

a) Beide OP-Verfahren haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile. Der Erfolg und die Nebenwirkungen hängen wesentlich mehr von Können und Erfahrung des Chirurgen ab als von der Technik. 
Und beides auch vom Status des Krebses, die Details stellen sich erst im Verlauf der OP und bei der Gewebeuntersuchung hinterher heraus.

b) Für die Bestrahlung ist der anerkannte Standard Photonenbestrahlung. Möglichst präzise und schonend gesteuert mit Bildgebung und dann IMRT (impulsmodulierte Radiotherapie), das heißt dann IG-IMRT.
Die Bestrahlung mit Protonen ist wesentlich aufwändiger und mehr als doppelt so teuer. Sie wird nur in wenigen Kliniken angeboten und viele Versicherer sind nicht bereit , sie zu zahlen. 
Der physikalischen Theorie nach sollte sie schonender sein, richtig belegt ist das für unseren Krebs bisher nicht. Diejenigen, die sich dafür entschieden hatten, haben oft viel Geld selber draufzahlen müssen, was die Meinung dazu durchaus beeinflussen kann.
Derzeit läuft eine Studie an, die PAROS, die dazu Belege liefern soll. Es wird aber noch Jahre dauern, bis da Ergebnisse vorliegen, da selbstverständlich auch der Langzeiterfolg geprüft wird.

----------


## nomade

Um das nicht unerwähnt zu lassen: Es gibt auch noch die Strahlentherapien von innen heraus (Brachytherapie). Dazu gibt es umfangreiche Informationen hier im Forum, ich habe mich seinerzeit nicht näher darum gekümmert.

----------


## obelix

Von einer Brachytherapie ist mein Urologe nicht so richtig überzeugt. Nach seiner Aussage hat er mehrere Patienten, die Jahre nach einer Brachytherapie relativ starke Probleme mit der Blase oder den Harnleitern (habe ich vergessen) bekommen haben. Er empfiehlt, so wie scheinbar viele Urologen, eine OP. Auch um bei Bedarf weitere Pfeile, z. B. Bestrahlungen, im Köcher zu haben. "Raus ist raus" ist ebenfalls eine beliebte Aussage.

Danke für deine Hinweise!

----------


## nomade

Ich hatte bei der Brachytherapie auch den Hintergedanken, dass die Teile ständig weiter vor sich hin strahlen.
Eine OP als erste Maßnahme hat in der Tat den Vorteil, dass man noch eine zweite kurative Chance hat. Ich war seinerzeit 64, körperlich fit und dachte auch "Raus damit!". 
War auch nicht verkehrt, meine Lebensqualität war 4 Jahre lang gut.

----------


## obelix

Vorhin ca. 30 Minuten mit der Martini-Klinik telefoniert.

Nach der Leitlinie bin ich mit einem aktuellen PSA-Wert von 11,77 aus der AS raus und im ersten Stepp sagte Dr. Nagaraj, dass nun gehandelt werden sollte. Nachdem sich die Ärztin nochmals meine Unterlagen, insbesondere die Biopsiebefunde angesehen hat, kamen ihr leichte Zweifel bzw. kam sie ins Grübeln. Nach ihren Aussagen sind die bei den Biopsien, mit relativ vielen Stanzen, gefundenen PCA-Anteile Gleason6 sehr gering (1,4%, 1%, 2%) und sie zweifelt etwas daran, dass der letzte PSA-Sprung darauf zurückzuführen ist. Für eine Therapie, sie plädiert dann für eine OP, bleibt noch etwas Zeit. Vorher schlägt sie vor, immer meine Zustimmung vorausgesetzt, zu versuchen weitere Klarheit zu bekommen. Dazu sollte ich ein PSMA PET/CT und ein MRT im UKE in Hamburg durchführen lassen. Ein MRT mit Rektalspule hält sie nicht für erforderlich.

Eine PSA-Kontrollmessung befürwortet sie. Antibiotika-Einnahme wäre überflüssig. Dies hätte nur bei einem von zehn Patienten, wenn überhaupt, eine Auswirkung. Wenn ich dies vertrage, könnte ich vor der Messung einige Ibus einnehmen.

----------


## MartinWK

Ibuprofen vor PSA-Messung? Wozu soll das denn gut sein?

Jens, das Gespräch kommt mir etwas merkwürdig vor. Leitlinie soweit OK, aber die Urologin, noch dazu an einer großen Klinik, weiß doch, dass diese für jeden Einzelfall übernommen, verändert oder ignoriert werden muss. Dass sie vorher die Unterlagen nicht gelesen hat (auch wenn du schreibst: "nochmal angesehen") ist beim Zeitmangel, den die Halbgötter in Weiß qua Approbation haben, normal. Dass sie ins "Grübeln" kommt erstaunt dann allerdings: so einen Fall hat sie doch schon Dutzende Male gesehen, sie hat doch dafür sicher eine eigene "Leitlinie". Zu Ihrem Glück (und vermutlich zu des Patienten Unglück) findet Sie dann doch in die gewohnte Spur, natürlich Op, noch "etwas Zeit" ist allerdings. Frau weiß ja, dass das Übertherapie sein wird, also ziert frau sich ein wenig - Klarheit durch Bildgebung soll helfen. Was dabei nach 2 Biopsien und mpMRT herauskommen soll ist unklar - wenn überhaupt eine weitere Biopsie. Kapselüberschreitung, Metastasen, große Gleason-4 Areale werden wohl nicht gefunden werden. Das MRT rattert am UKE, die Kasse klappert auch, und ein PSMA PET/CT noch hinterdrein. Bisher hat man ja das nutzlose Becken-CT und sie bei Niedrigrisiko wenig hilfreiche Szintigrafie gemacht, jetzt gibt es etwas, was besser sieht, nur wird es bei den Vorbefunden nichts sehen, was für eine Op hilfreich ist. Ja, wenn eine fokale Therapie geplant ist, dann ist ein aktuelles mpMRT nötig und ein PSMA PET/CT hilfreich.
Die Rektalspule ist ein Thema, das besser den Radiologen überlassen wird. Wer damit bessere Bilder hinbekommt sollte das auch so machen.

----------


## Georg_

Bei einem PSA-Wert von 11,77 sollte sich im PSMA PET/CT etwas zeigen. Ich bin aber nicht sicher, dass die Krankenkasse dafür die Kosten übernimmt. Eine gute Diagnose ist immer gut. Ansonsten würde ich vor der OP noch ein, zwei PSA Werte abwarten. Nicht dass man sich wegen eines Laborfehlers unters Messer legt.

----------


## reini99

Schon etwas dubios wie Fr. Dr. Nagaraj hier beurteilt wird. 2014 hat sie mich gründlichst untersucht, Biopsieberichte und Urologenbericht incl. Sie riet eindeutig zur RPE, da meine restliche Lebenszeit deutlich über 10 Jahre lag.Die Entscheidung war richtig, auch wenn ich einige Jahre früher zur OP hätte kommen müssen. Wie sich heute herausstellt.

----------


## obelix

@Martin; "ins Grübeln" wurde so von mir interpretiert. Im ersten Moment, nach dem Lesen des Befundes meines Urologen und dem PSA-Wert, war für  Dr. Nagaraj eine OP die logischste Folge. Als die Biopsieberichte gesichtet waren, hörte sich das nicht mehr so zwingend an. "Das ist eine große OP!", habe ich auch noch im Ohr. Eine fokale Therapie hält sie nach den bisherigen Daten in meinem Fall nicht für angebracht. Bei den zwei bisherigen Biopsien wurden 1x links und 2x rechts etwas gefunden.

Ibus deshalb, weil eventuell eine (andere?) Entzündung im Körper den hohen PSA-Wert mit beeinflussen könnte. Das kam hauptsächlich als ich mehrfach nachgefragt hatte in Richtung Antibiotika. Richtig begeistert schien sie mir davon, Tabletten vor PSA-Messung einzunehmen, nicht gewesen zu sein. Eine PSA-Kontrollmessung sollte ich auf jeden Fall machen lassen. Der PSA-Sprung von 7,8 auf 11,7 in drei Monaten wäre etwas untypisch.
Eine weitere Kontrollbiopsie ist im Augenblick überflüssig, könnte aber durchaus ein Thema werden wenn die vorgeschlagenen Maßnahmen, die Ärztin präferierte ein PSMA PET/CT, keine weiteren Aufschlüsse bringen. In der normalen AS-Abfolge wäre ich im März 2022 dran.

Du hast Recht mit dem Zeitmangel; aber zumindest wurden dann doch die bisherigen Biopsieergebnisse berücksichtigt.




@Georg; ich bin Privat versichert, werde das Kostenthema aber vorher bei meiner Krankenversicherung ansprechen. Wie geschrieben werde ich den PSA-Wert mindestens noch 1x bestimmen lassen. So ein ganzkleinwenig Hoffnung habe ich, dass der 11,7er ein Ausreißer ist.




@reini99; bisher habe ich mich bei Frau Dr. Nagaraj gut aufgehoben gefühlt. Ich hoffe, dass meine Lebenszeit ab heute gerechnet, ebenfalls deutlich über 10 Jahre liegt. Ein kleines Dilemma ist, dass ich einerseits nicht den "richtigen" Zeitpunkt für eine Therapie (OP) verpassen möchte, aber andererseits auch keine Übertherapie anstrebe.



Danke vorab an euch drei! Jeder Beitrag hilft mir in irgendeiner Form weiter! Auch wenn ich mich jetzt seit vier Jahren hier im Forum informiere, bleiben für mich viele Punkte schwer zu verstehen und/oder einzuschätzen.

Am Montag bzw. in der kommenden Woche werde ich versuchen telefonisch im UKE Ansprechpartner zu erreichen. Wie angemerkt präferiert die Ärztin ein  PSMA PET/CT. Wird das hier, wenn überhaupt, ebenso gesehen? Dann möchte ich dies als erstes angehen und könnte anschließend immer noch entscheiden ob ein MRT zusätzlich hilfreich sein kann.(?)

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Jens,

aus meiner Laiensicht würde ich auch für ein PSMA PET/CT plädieren, auch wenn der übliche Weg CT Abdomen plus Skelettszintigraphie ist. Dabei kostet das "nur" 1500 EUR bis 2500 EUR. Wenn die PKV das zahlt, umso besser.

Bei mir als GKV-Patient wurde bisher PSMA PET/CT immer abgelehnt. Stattdessen muss die Krankenkasse jetzt monatlich 3800 Euro allein für das Darolutamid löhnen, was ich zur Zeit nehme. Verrückt!

Gruß
Lutz

----------


## nomade

Ja, bei den Folgekosten wird leider nicht sehr logisch gedacht. 
Hast Du mal eine Fusionsbiopsie angesprochen? Trotz vieler Stanzen kann man immer noch daneben liegen. Ich habe hier einen Kumpel, bei dem der Urologe jetzt eine vorgeschlagen hat.
Sein PSA ist auch nach Antibiotika, Nachmessungen ohne Fahrradfahren und einer regulären Biopsie (ganz ohne Krebszellen zu finden) weiter angestiegen. 
Der Urologe sagte dazu, dass es immer problematisch sei, wenn man nichts oder zu wenig fände, um den PSA zu erklären, da man immer noch daneben gestochen haben kann.
Es ist ja leider auch so, dass der Gleason nach der OP und der anschließenden Pathologie oft nach oben korrigiert werden muss. 
Und ein PSMA PET/CT ist selbst dann vielleicht sinnvoll, wenn die Versicherung nicht zahlt. Mein Strahlendoktor meinte, dass viele Leute ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken 2.000,-  für eine Autoreparatur ausgäben, aber für ihre langfristigen Überlebenschancen nicht.

----------


## obelix

Eine Kostenbeteiligung würde mich nicht davon abhalten etwas _Sinnvolles_ zu veranlassen.

Fusionsbiopsie wurde durchgeführt. Bei der 2. Biopsie waren die Stanzen in dem diffusen Bereich auf der linken Seite alle negativ, dafür zwei auf der rechten Seite positiv. Bei der ersten war eine links positiv.

Daneben zu stechen ist immer möglich. Dr. Nagaraj hält bei meiner kleinen Prostata (~28 ccm) die zwei Biopsien mit insgesamt 28 Stanzen für relativ aussagekräftig.

----------


## MartinWK

Fokale Therapie behandelt nur das, was man auch sieht oder ernsthaft vermutet. Das wäre zunächst die Indexläsion bzw. alle Herde, die signifikant sind (kleine Gleason 6 bedürfen der Behandlung nicht). Die vom Mainstream propagierte Einschränkung auf einseitige PCa beruht auf der Überlegung, dass wenn beidseitig ein signifikantes PCa gefunden wird noch weitere Herde vorhanden sind, die der fokalen Behandlung entgehen könnten. Diese Hypothese ist widerspricht der Indexläsionshypothese - was stimmt bzw. nach welcher Diagnose zutrifft, ist bisher nicht ausreichend untersucht worden. Da eine fokale Therapie wiederholt werden kann wird vermutlich bei niedrigem Grad (bis 7a) kein "Zeitpunkt verpaßt"; man muss allerdings die aktive Überwachung weiterführen. Der Vorteil der frühen Op ist, dass die (vermutlich sehr seltenen) Fälle mit einem kleinen Herd großen Grades, der weder bei Biopsie noch bei Bildgebung gesehen wird, diesem Herd keinen Progreß erlauben - sprich keine spätere Streuung.

Jens, die Frage ist bei dir allerdings, ob du überhaupt schon eine signifikante Läsion hast. Die gängige Definition lautet: "_According to PI-RADS v2, a clinically significant PCa should have histopathology ISUP grade ≥ 2 and/or volume ≥ 0.5 cc and/or have extra prostatic extension_" https://link.springer.com/article/10...30-020-07008-z
ISUP>=2 bedeutet mindestens 7a (wobei ein kleiner 7a häufig ausgeschlossen wird, schon wegen der Ungenauigkeit bei der Bestimmung). 0,5ml Volumen bedeutet bei kugelförmiger Ausdehnung einen Durchmesser von etwas weniger als 10mm.
Ältere Definitionen referieren zusätzlich auf den PSA-Wert - daher das Abbruchkriterium für AS bei PSA>10. Eine Entscheidung darauf zu begründen: dafür ist ein Messwert zu wenig. Das ganze Telefongespräch reduziert sich darauf, dass leitliniengerecht aufgrund PSA>10 der Beginn der Therapie empfohlen wurde, mit der kleinen Einschränkung, dass man abklären sollte, ob nicht immer noch ein insignifikantes PCa vorliegt. Da bisher nur der PSA-Wert etwas andeutet würde ich diesen zunächst erhärten, bevor ich mit Bildgebung beginne. 

Das mit dem Ibuprofen verstehe ich immer noch nicht. Es ist bekannt, dass die Einnahme bestimmter Wirkstoffe den PSA-Wert senkt: https://www.aerzteblatt.de/nachricht...PSA-Ergebnisse
Das senkt aber nicht die Tumorlast. Ein PCa provoziert entzündliche Prozesse, genausogut kann eine unspezifische Prostataentzündung vorliegen: beides treibt den PSA-Wert. Eine Entzündung an anderer Stelle im Körper produziert schon mal keine solche PSA-Erhöhung. Ein Antibiotikum kann eine bakterielle Entzündung bekämpfen, die du vielleicht zusätzlich hast - da nur der PSA-Wert momentan den Abbruch der AS begründen kann könnte die Einnahme eine solche Entzündung bekämpfen und den nächsten PSA-Wert absichern.

----------


## MartinWK

> Schon etwas dubios wie Fr. Dr. Nagaraj hier beurteilt wird. 2014 hat sie mich gründlichst untersucht, Biopsieberichte und Urologenbericht incl. Sie riet eindeutig zur RPE, da meine restliche Lebenszeit deutlich über 10 Jahre lag.Die Entscheidung war richtig, auch wenn ich einige Jahre früher zur OP hätte kommen müssen. Wie sich heute herausstellt.


Damals warst du 66 Jahre alt. Sie hat wie die meisten Ärzte zur Op geraten, ohne dass es für den 7a mit PSA 10 und Alter>65 einen Überlebensvorteil bringt - jedenfalls gibt es dafür keine Studie. Und ja, ein Grund dafür ist, dass die Metastasierung schon Jahre vor der Erstdiagnose angelegt sein kann. Und wenn du nur Lokalrezidive hattest (kann ich dem Profil nicht entnehmen), so war die Op "fokal" (auch wenn R0), also nicht "radikal" genug. Typisch wenn sehr apexnah, wie es auch bei Jens gefunden wurde.

----------


## obelix

> Da bisher nur der PSA-Wert etwas andeutet würde ich diesen zunächst erhärten, bevor ich mit Bildgebung beginne.
> 
> Ein Antibiotikum kann eine bakterielle Entzündung bekämpfen, die du vielleicht zusätzlich hast - da nur der PSA-Wert momentan den Abbruch der AS begründen kann könnte die Einnahme eine solche Entzündung bekämpfen und den nächsten PSA-Wert absichern.


Danke, Martin!

Das ist zwischenzeitlich, nachdem meine Aufregung sich etwas gelegt hat und nach den Informationen hier im Forum, auch meine Planung. 

Ein Antibiotikum habe ich nicht aufgeschrieben bekommen. Der einfachste Weg wäre in diesem Fall nochmals meinen Urologen zu kontaktieren. Ist das rezeptfreie Pollstimol in diesem Fall eine Alternative?

----------


## Georg_

Der Hausarzt kann dir auch ein geeignetes Antibiotikum verschreiben. Diese Internetseite empfiehlt Fluorchinolone (z.B. Ciprofloxacin), wovon der Erste Rat abrät. Dieser empfiehlt eher Ceftriaxon, Ceftazidim oder Amikacin. Wahrscheinlich würde der Urologe Ciprofloxacin verschreiben.

----------


## MartinWK

Dieser Artikel https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4219279/ behauptet, dass es verschiedene Bakterien sind, die eine Prostataentzündung verursachen können; erwähnt werden Escherichia coli und Pseudomonas. Ferner werden Trichomonaden und Chlamydien genannt.
Fluorchinolone schneiden bei Harnwegsinfekten nicht generell gut ab. Dazu diese Tabellen von 2018: https://www.laborarztpraxis.de/filea..._mit_allem.pdf 
Das Reserveantibiotikum Fosfomycin hat ein besseres Resistenzspektrum und wenig Nebenwirkungen. Als härter gelten die von Georg genannten Mittel.

----------


## obelix

Zur Information:

Heute hatte ich ein allgemeines Erst-Telefongespräch mit der Anmeldung des PZNW in Gronau.

Da mein PSA-Wert über 10,0 liegt, muss ich vor einem Beratungsgespräch mit einem Arzt ein Knochenzintigramm machen lassen. Ein von mir ins Auge gefasste PSMA-PET/CT schließt dies mit ein.

----------


## obelix

Heute kam für mich etwas überraschend ein Bericht aus der Martini-Klinik über das am 1.10. geführte Telefongespräch. Auszüge daraus:

"_Da die PSA-Erhöhung erst einmal gemessen wurde, empfehlen wir dies zu kontrollieren. Ein medikamentöser Therapieversuch mit Ibuprofen 2 x 400 bis 600 mg täglich für 5 Tage vor der nächsten Blutentnahme wäre zu empfehlen.

Sofern der PSA-Wert nicht auf den Basiswert von etwa 6 ng/ml sinkt, empfehlen wir weitere Diagnostik, idealerweise mit einem PSMA PET/CT, obgleich es sich histologisch um ein hoch differenziertes Adenokarzinom mit sehr niedriger Tumorlast handelt, um Klarheit wegen ständigen PSA-Schwankungen zu bekommen.

Es wurde ausführlich über den weiteren Verlauf und der Notwendigkeit einer radikalen Prostataektomie gesprochen. Sie hatten zum Ausdruck gebracht, dass Sie die Operation erst wünschen, wenn tatsächlich ein Tumorprogress gegeben ist, sofern dies mit gewisser Sicherheit bestimmt werden könne. Sollte sich daher im Staging keine Auffälligkeit zeigen, würde wir eine Reevaluation der Tumorausdehnung in der Prostata mittels MRT und Fusionsbiopsie empfehlen um dann das weitere Procedere festzulegen._"


Ein Termin für ein PSMA PET/CT ist vereinbart. Leider schon vor dem nächsten Blutabnahmetermin. Aufgrund anderer Planungen möchte ich den PSMA PET/CT-Termin ungern verschieben.

----------


## obelix

der ursprüngliche PSMA-PET/CT Termin wurde abgesagt, da vorher auf jeden Fall der PSA-Wert noch einmal bestimmt werden sollte. Fünf Tage davor jeweils morgens und abends 1 Ibu 600 eingenommen. 

PSA = 8,85
freies PSA = 0,56
Quotient = 6,3

Jetzt kann ich wieder sehen wie es weitergeht.

----------


## obelix

Heute hatte ich ein Gespräch mit einer Ärztin aus Gronau. Gronau deshalb, weil dieses Prostatazentrum regional für mich günstiger liegt als Hamburg. Wenn OP gibt es für mich nur diese beiden Kliniken. Auch in der Martini-Klinik habe ich mich bisher gut aufgehoben und beraten gefühlt. Dort suche ich ein weiteres Gespräch.

Neben dem Ablauf und Folgen einer OP wurden alle bisherigen Befunde und Messungen betrachtet und aus Sicht dieser Ärztin hätte ich aktuell wieder zwei Optionen:

a) OP

b) weiterhin AS und die dritte Biopsie, die im März 2022 fällig ist, etwas vorziehen und vorher ein neues MRT machen lassen.


Der vorgestrige PSA-Wert von 8,85 sei "richtiger" als der vorherige mit 11,7, da ich vorher über fünf Tage Ibus eingenommen habe. Diese würden das PSA-Ergebnis keines falls schönen (habe explizit nachgefragt), sondern eventuelle Entzündungen annähernd ausschließen. Damit bestätigt sie genau die Aussagen meiner Ansprechpartnerin in der Martini-Klinik, die diese Ibu-Einnahmen angeraten hatte.

Die Entscheidung bisher AS zu betreiben hält sie aufgrund meiner Daten für absolut nachvollziehbar und richtig. Sie geht aber davon aus, dass in absehbarer Zeit, vielleicht in einem Jahr (?), auf jeden Fall eine Therapie erfolgen muss. Sollte ich in den nächsten Monaten auf jeden Fall eine OP in Erwägung ziehen, hält sie eine erneute Biopsie nicht für notwendig. "Jede Biopsie birgt Risiken."

Für meine Überlegungen könnte ich mir durchaus etwas Zeit nehmen. Wie Eingangs erwähnt, möchte ich die weitere Vorgehensweise mit der Martini-Klinik, in der eine eventuelle Biopsie erfolgen würden, abklären.

----------


## obelix

Heute hat mich die Ärztin aus der Martini-Klinik (Diagnostik) nochmals kurz zurückgerufen. der Termin für ein PSMA-PET/CT ist zumindest vorläufig vom Tisch. Sie tendiert zu einer erneuten Biopsie mit vorhergehendem mpMRT. Meine normale Kontrollbiopsie wäre im März 2022 fällig gewesen. Vielleicht ziehe ich diese vor?

Die Ärztin wies nochmals darauf hin, dass es sich bei der Prostataentfernung um eine "große OP" handelt.


Etwas wundere ich mich über die deckungsgleichen Aussagen der beiden Ärzte; andererseits beruhigend. Sowohl von Gronau als auch von der Martini-Klinik hatte ich mehr "Werbung" für eine OP vermutet.

----------


## Tom_HH

> Sie tendiert zu einer erneuten Biopsie mit vorhergehendem mpMRT.


....womit beide Ärzte sich jetzt meiner Einschätzung angeschlossen haben ;-)....im Ernst, die deckungsgleichen Aussagen sollten Dir den Weg weisen und ich kann bestätigen, daß ich Frau Dr. N. ebenfalls als bedachtsam abwägende Ärztin kennengelernt habe, die nicht von der Auslastung der Martiniklinik getrieben wird....

----------


## obelix

Zum Heiligenabend kam der schriftliche Befund meines MRT vom 16.12.2021 im UKE. Wie bereits vorher, kurz nach dem MRT, telefonisch besprochen fällt dieser leider nicht gut aus. Dennoch solle ich Ruhe bewahren und vor allem das MRT-Befund-Gespräch mit der Diagnostik am 11. Januar abwarten.
Die drei Seiten des Befundes stelle ich hier komplett ein und vielleicht kann mir der eine oder andere dazu etwas sagen bzw. erläutern was das bedeutet. Vieles kann ich nicht so ganz einordnen. Sorgen bereitet mir vor allem die genannte Kapselüberschreitung. Telefonisch wurde erwähnt, dass dies nicht zu 100% so sein muss. Erstmals wurde für die Größe der Prostata ein Wert über 30ml genannt. Diese wurde bisher fast immer als klein bewertet. Dies mag u. a. von den unterschiedlichen Messverfahren abhängen?


Hier der Befund:










Am 04.01.2022 habe ich ein Informationsgespräch mit einem Operateur aus der Martini-Klinik. Diesen Termin hatte ich bereits vor dem MRT vorsorglich reserviert. Zusätzlich eine Woche später, wie Eingangs erwähnt, ein weiteres mit meiner Ansprechpartnerin in der Diagnostik der Martini-Klinik, die die zwei bisherigen Biopsien bei mir durchgeführt hat.

Ich frage mich, ob eine Biopsie überhaupt noch sinnvoll ist und mich weiterbringt? Nach der Leitlinie wäre die zweite Folgebiopsie so oder so im März 2022 fällig. Gedanklich habe ich mich mit einer anstehenden OP abgefunden. Mein Ziel mit AS, ins hohe Alter zu kommen sehe ich, sowohl nach diesem MRT-Befund als auch aufgrund der letzten zwei gravierenden PSA-Steigerungen sowie des Gesamtverlaufs als nicht mehr erreichbar. "Nur" eventuell ein halbes Jahr weiter zu kommen, ist kaum eine Option. Die bei meiner ersten und bisher einzigen Prostata-MRT im Dezember 2017 gefundene diffuse Stelle wurde im jetzigen Befund nicht erwähnt und auch am Telefon auf meine Nachfrage nicht bewertet. Wäre soweit in Ordnung. Gesagt wurde mir, dass die jetzige Stelle etwas ungewöhnlich sei.(?)


Danke für einige Erläuterung, Information und auch Hinweise!

Da ich auf diesen schriftlichen Befund durch ein unmittelbar nach dem MRT stattgefundenes Telefongespräch (persönlich aufgrund von Corona nicht mehr möglich) vorbereitet war, werden uns dadurch die Weihnachtstage nicht vermiest. Körperlich fühle ich mich nach wie vor fit und kann keine Veränderungen feststellen.

Ich wünsche allen schöne Weihnachtstage!

----------


## MartinWK

Am Apex ist der Gleason 6 schon von früher gesichert. Angenommen, zusätzlich jetzt anterior kapselüberschreitend, würde ich den Ärzten die Frage stellen, wie wahrscheinlich dann eine R1-Resektion ist, bzw. die "hazard ratio" gegenüber einem Befund nicht Apex, nicht anterior kapselüberschreitend. Studien dazu sind mir nicht bekannt (erst ab T3 gibt es üblicherweise Subgruppen-Analysen), aber vielleicht können Ärzte dazu eine Zahl aus ihrer Erfahrung begründen. Da üblicherweise operiert wurde und wird interessiert das kaum jemanden, und als SOC hat man ja den "2. Pfeil im Köcher": die Salvage-RT.
Die 2. Frage (wenn persönlich relevant) wäre dann noch die mögliche Nervschonung bzw. -erhaltung bei diesem Befund.

Jens, durch die PIN und die chronische Entzündung wirst du AS nur bis ins hohe Alter machen können wenn du jeweils ausschließt, dass signifikante Gleason-4-Anteile gefunden werden, und das geht nur über Biopsien, wenn ein Progreß anderweitig vermutet wird (PSA/MRT). Die bereits gereizte Prostata wird dadurch nicht besser.

PSA würde ich nicht überbewerten: es ist nicht klar. welcher Anteil der BPH, der PIN oder der Entzündung zukommt. Bei einer VZ über oder nahe 3 Jahre und Gleason 3 sehe ich da bisher keinen Grund zum Abbruch der AS. Unter 10 ist ohnehin die Grauzone.

----------


## obelix

Diese Woche hatte ich ein erstes Informationsgespräch wegen einer eventuellen OP mit der Martini Klinik. Sollte in dem nächsten Gespräch mit meiner bisherigen Ansprechpartnerin der Martini-Ambulanz in der kommenden Woche keine großartigen, vor allem positiven Einschätzungen kommen, werde ich AS beenden und mich operieren lassen. Zum Gespräch wird ein aktueller PSA-Wert vorliegen. Dieses Gespräch, in dem es um die Bewertung des MRT geht und einer Gesamtbeurteilung, war bereits vor dem MRT vereinbart.

----------


## barlaus37

Hallo  Jens,

nach  deinem  Profil   bei   myprostate.eu  hast  Du  eine  PIRAD5  Läsion im  mpMRT.

Im  BPS  Magazin  Nummer  1  Jahrgang  2020  ist  ein  Artikel  über  die  Aussage  des  mpMRT  drin.  Mit  PIRAD5  ist  die  Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch,  dass  es  Gleason 3+4   oder  höher  ist.  

Da  Du  in guter  körperlicher  Verfassung  zu  sein  scheinst  und  auch  zwischen  den  Zeilen  jünger  wirkst  mit  Freude  an  Enkelkindern,  könntest  Du  noch länger  wie  10  Jahre  leben. 

Dann  wäre  ein  PIRAD  5  doch  relevant  von  einer  möglichen  Tumorentwicklung.

Es  ist  bei   Dir  auch  eine  anteriore  Kapselüberschreitung  beschrieben  laut  deiner  MRT  Schilderung  bei  myprostate.eu. Das  wäre  dann  formell   ein  cT3a   Tumor,  klinisch  relevant  ist  bei  einer  relativ  normalgrossen  Prostata  auch,   dass  diese  PIRAD5  Läsion  dann  doch  1,6  cm  gross  ist.  Wie  hoch  ist  denn Prostata -Länge  * Prostata-Breite  * Prostata-Höhe  angegeben  bei  Dir ? 

Sorry,  wenn  ich  etwas  alarmiert  klinge,  aber  ich  glaube  eine  OP  ist  nötig. Ich  lasse  mich  auch  gerne  vom  Forum  belehren -  ich  bin  neu  hier.

Gruss
Barlaus

----------


## obelix

Danke für deine Einschätzung!




> Mit  PIRAD5  ist  die  Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch,  dass  es  Gleason 3+4   oder  höher  ist.


das befürchte ich auch. Die bisher gefundenen Gleason 3+3-Anteile waren auf kleiner Basis bzw. der Anteil in der jeweiligen Stanze sehr gering.






> Da Du in guter körperlicher Verfassung zu sein scheinst und auch zwischen den Zeilen jünger wirkst mit Freude an Enkelkindern, könntest Du noch länger wie 10 Jahre leben.


körperlich fühle ich mich relativ fit. Dies wird von den Ärzten auch grundsätzlich bestätigt, trotz einiger Kilos zuviel und ich bemerke dies auch beim Sport im Vergleich zu gleichaltrigen oder jüngeren.
Selbstverständlich möchte ich noch länger als zehn Jahre leben, dann wäre ich knapp vor 80. Wichtig(er) ist für mich aktuell mehr, dass ich, auch nach einer Therapie, meine körperliche Fitness einigermaßen halten kann.






> Dann wäre ein PIRAD 5 doch relevant von einer möglichen Tumorentwicklung.


wie ist das zu verstehen? Kannst du mir das noch etwas erläutern?






> Es ist bei Dir auch eine anteriore Kapselüberschreitung beschrieben laut deiner MRT Schilderung bei myprostate.eu


so 100%ig scheinen sich sowohl der Radiologe im UKE und der Operateur mit dem ich ein Erstgespräch hatte hier nicht zu sein. Möglich ja, aber nicht gesichert. Erinnern kann ich mich an diese Aussage: "Auf jeden Fall direkt unter dem Dach."

----------


## barlaus37

Ich  bekomme   es  leider  gerade  nicht  hin,  den Link  hier  reinzukopieren.  Ich   meine  halt,  dass  ein  3+4   oder  4+3   auf  jeden  Fall  diese  Gleason grade  4   Zellen  enthält,  die  einen  Tumor  bösartig  machen  bzw.  eine  Behandlung  erfordern  -  relativ  egal  wie  alt  mann ist,  ist  ein Gleason Grad 4  gefährlich  (Vorsicht  Verwechslungsgefahr,  ein  Gleason Score  ist  was  anderes  wie  Gleason Grade).   

Ich  probier  es  nachher  nochmal mit  dem Link  zu  dem BPS-Magazin.  Du findest es  auch  auf  der  Homepage  des  BPS.

----------


## barlaus37

So, dass ist der Link, 

2020-01BPS-Magazin_Sauter_MRT.pdf (martini-klinik.de)

Du hattest oben mich gebeten, das näher zu erklären wegen PiRAD 5 und einer Tumorentwicklung . 

2020-01BPS-Magazin_Sauter_MRT.pdf (martini-klinik.de)

dort ist auf der Abbildung zu erkennen, dass bei einer PIRAD 5 Läsion knapp die Hälfte aller Gleason Scores 7a ist, der andere Teil ist aber höher ! also Gleason Score 4+4 und 4+5 usw.... also Tumorbereiche, wo was gefährliches drin ist nach Gleason Grade. 

Deswegen bin ich mir, auch aufgrund deines PSA Wertes, und  der anderen Angaben,  relativ sicher,   dass nach der OP  ein pathologischer Befund kommt, in dem diese Grade4 Zellen,  die unberechenbar sind,  vorhanden   sind.  

Du  schreibst,   dass Du  fitter  bist  wie  deine Altersgenossen,  dass Dir das  auffällt   -   das  ist auch   mein inneres  Bild von Dir.   Daher könnte  es eventuell sein,  dass dein Tumor  halt leider doch  operationswürdig  ist.    Ich  hoffe,   ich  mache   jetzt  nicht   unnötig Panik,  aber  wenn Du   die Abbildung  bei  PIRAD 5  siehst, sind auch  einige hochaggressivve PC-Formen dabei.  Deswegen  habe ich mich jetzt doch gemeldet,   ruf  doch mal den  Krebsinformationsdienst Heidelberg an wegen PIRAD 5 Läsion  (08004203040)  oder  frage einen  Radiologen  um Zweitmeinung.  

Trotzdem schönen Abend, 

Barlaus

----------


## obelix

Danke dir!

Wie oben erwähnt, werde ich, sofern das Gespräch mit der Diagnostik der Martini Klinik in der kommenden Woche nicht total positiv ist und AS weiter empfohlen wird, eine OP anstreben. Sonst wäre der nächste Schritt eine Folgebiopsie.

Innerlich habe ich mich mit einer OP mehr oder weniger abgefunden. Schade, ich hatte gehofft länger AS betreiben zu können.

Ohne Vorsorgeuntersuchungen, die ich für absolut richtig und wichtig halte, wüsste ich heute noch nichts von meinem Prostatakarzinom.

----------


## obelix

PSA-Messung vom 07.01.2022 = 10,5 (anderes Labor).

Heute fand das Gespräch mit der Diagnostik der Martini-Klinik statt. Die dortige Ärztin sieht den MRT-Befund nicht so schlecht und rechnet nicht mit einer Kapselüberschreitung. Weiterhin könnte die neu gefundene Stelle von einer Entzündung herkommen. Da ich mich innerlich bereits auf eine OP eingestellt habe, findet sie diesen Weg gut. Über einen mögliche Folgebiopsie haben wir nur kurz gesprochen. Auch dieser Weg würde mir noch offen stehen.

Die etwas seltene Lage der neuen Stelle, lässt sie etwas Grübeln ob in diesem Fall vielleicht eine offene OP günstiger wäre. Dies möchte sie intern mit einigen Kollegen nochmals besprechen.

Einen Termin für eine DaVinci-OP in der Martini-Klinik habe ich für den 11.02.2022 reserviert. Sollte ich keine weiteren Infos aus der Diagnostik erhalten, bleibt es bei diesem Termin.

Ich hätte gerne länger AS gemacht, aber so langsam verlässt mich dafür der Mut. Was bringt es mir eventuell ein Jahr mehr rauszuholen, mit den ständigen Gedanken "den richtigen Moment" nicht zu verpassen?

----------


## Hartmut S

> Ich hätte gerne länger AS gemacht, aber so langsam verlässt mich dafür der Mut. Was bringt es mir eventuell ein Jahr mehr rauszuholen, mit den ständigen Gedanken "den richtigen Moment" nicht zu verpassen?


Ja Jens,  lass die OP mal machen. Du bist in HH in guten Händen.

Eine evtl. Kapselüberschreitung wird sich bei der OP zeigen. 
Das . . . ,  und das es vielleicht ein höherer GS sein könnte wirst du später sehen.
Erst einmal musst du keine Bedenken haben.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## obelix

Im Rahmen anderer Blutwerte wurde auch das PSA (zufällig) mit 14 Tagen Abstand wieder neu bestimmt: 9,56. Knapp unter 10.

Dieser Wert stammt wieder von meinem Stammlabor. Die zwei vorhergehenden Auswertungen wurden coronabedingt in anderen Laboren ausgewertet.





Nach wie vor ist es für mich als körperlich fitter Mensch schwer vorstellbar, dass ich mich auf den OP-Tisch legen und hinterher nicht mehr ganz der gleiche bin.

----------


## KarlEmagne

Jens,

ich denke es ist bei dir mit Hinblick auf deine PSA-Dynamik an der Zeit für eine Behandlung. Aber warum machst du keine Brachy? Wenn du dich doch offensichtlich wegen der Nebenwirkungen der OP sorgst? 

Gruß Karl

----------


## obelix

Brachy war bisher bei keinem Arzt ein Thema. Weshalb? Soweit ich mich erinnere, ist länger her, hat mein regionaler Urologe etwas Sorgen wegen Spätfolgen (Blase?). Eine OP nach der Strahlenbehandlung sei zumindest schwierig. Zweiter Schuss?

Bei den bisherigen zwei Biopsien wurde eine Stanze links in der Prostata gefunden und zwei Stanzen rechts. Kann es damit zusammenhängen?

Die ehemals auf dem ersten MRT zu sehende diffuse Stelle links in der Prostata ist jetzt, auf dem aktuellen und deutlicheren MRT, nicht mehr zu erkennen. Dafür eine neue, größere auffällige Stelle, bei der nicht ganz klar ist ob sie über die Kapsel hinausragt oder "nur" unter das Dach reicht?

Gibt es dazu weitere Meinungen?

----------


## Trekker

Ich hatte mich bezüglich OP wider besseren Wissens lange hinhalten lassen. Obwohl mein PSA-Wert über 5 Jahre von 2,6 bis auf 9,1 kontinuierlich angestiegen war, kam die Empfehlung zur Biobsie recht spät. Bei der nachfolgend notwendigen OP stellte sich heraus, dass bereits beide Lappen befallen waren und eine R1-Situation vorliegt und dies obwohl die Prostata bei den vorherigen Sonografie- und Tast-Untersuchungen als unauffällig hingestellt wurde.

Meine Empfehlung für Dich: Lass Dir das Ding herausholen.

----------


## obelix

Dieser Beitrag vollständig ist, kopiere ich meine Aussage aus dem anderen Strang hier rein:

_Heute habe ich ein positives PCR-Ergebnis erhalten. Damit ist mein Termin in der Martini-Klinik nicht möglich. Ich könnte gerade koxxen.
Montag wird telefoniert, aber ein Monat Zeitverzug dürfte das allemal werden, wenn es reicht.

Wo und wann ich mir das Virus eingefangen haben könnte, wir sind extrem vorsichtig, weiß ich nicht. Nicht mal ansatzweise, da so gut wie keine Kontakte vorhanden sind. Im Prinzip nur zu meiner Frau, die ebenfalls so gut wie keine weiteren Kontakte hat. Enge schon gar nicht. Das Enkelkind, mit dem ich in der fraglichen Zeit 2x gespielt habe, wird alle zwei Tage per PCR-Spuktest getestet.

Symptome habe ich bisher nicht, mehrere Schnelltest, u. a. einen Tag vor dem PCR in der Apotheke, sind negativ. Auch heute nach der Benachrichtigung zwei Schnelltests, ebenso bei meiner Frau. Alles negativ. Laut telefonischer Auskunft meiner Hausärztin sind die positiven PCR-Tests extrem sicher und zuverlässig.

Ich verstehe es nicht. Für eine OP bereit und dann so etwas._

----------


## Trekker

> Das Schlimmste für mich ist die OP-Absage und das  warten auf einen neuen Termin. Mindestabstand in der Martini-Klinik sind  sechs Wochen.


Das ist natürlich sehr bitter.
Ich würde mich um Alternativen zur Martini-Klinik bemühen. Wäre da  vielleicht eine Hormonterapie ratsam, um das Risiko zu begrenzen?

----------


## obelix

> Ich würde mich um Alternativen zur Martini-Klinik bemühen. Wäre da  vielleicht eine Hormonterapie ratsam, um das Risiko zu begrenzen?


Gronau, mein eigentlicher Favorit, hat vorher keinen Termin frei. Frühestens im April.

Mit einer Hormontherapie habe ich mich bisher überhaupt nicht beschäftigt und kann deren eventuellen Nutzen nicht beurteilen.

----------


## obelix

Telefonisch wurde mir heute von der Martini Klinik mitgeteilt, dass für mich eine Hormontherapie bis zur OP in rund 6 Wochen nicht für wichtig und, bzw. auch unter Berücksichtigung der Nebenwirkungen, sinnvoll angesehen wird. Bestätigt wäre bisher ein Gleason 3+3. Auf mein mpMRT vom Dezember und die hohen PSA-Werte wurde nicht eingegangen. Nun heißt es abwarten.

Auch der heutige Schnelltest war negativ und ich bin weiterhin ohne Symptome.

----------


## Georg_

Bei einem Gleason 6 machen sechs Wochen nichts aus. Wenn du einen dreistelligen PSA Wert hättest, würde man wohl sofort mit Hormontherapie beginnen. Aber mit Gleason 6 könntest du ja auch aktive Überwachung machen.

----------


## Trekker

> Telefonisch wurde mir heute von der Martini Klinik mitgeteilt, dass für mich eine Hormontherapie bis zur OP in rund 6 Wochen nicht für wichtig und, bzw. auch unter Berücksichtigung der Nebenwirkungen, sinnvoll angesehen wird.


Die wissen es sicher besser als ich. Dennoch gut, dass Du gefragt hast. Jetzt können Dich so Schisser wie ich nicht mehr verunsichern.

----------


## buschreiter

> Bei einem Gleason 6 machen sechs Wochen nichts aus. Wenn du einen dreistelligen PSA Wert hättest, würde man wohl sofort mit Hormontherapie beginnen. Aber mit Gleason 6 könntest du ja auch aktive Überwachung machen.


Zumal es den Operateuren lieber ist, wenn die Prostata unbehandelt ist. Aussage vom Operateur: „Selbst wenn Sie nur 3-4 Tage dieses Zeug nehmen (Bicalutamid), ist die Prostata Matsche und ich kann nicht mehr sauber erkennen, wo ich schneiden muss“. Leider hatte ich Bicalutamid genommen, weil mein Urologe das so gesagt hat (weil es früher immer so war)! Bei GS 3+3 laut Biopsie…
VG
Achim

----------


## obelix

Im Westdeutschen Prostatazentrum in Köln wurde mir zu Brachy geraten. So etwas habe ich mich wie in einer Werbeveranstaltung gefühlt. Morgen findet ein weiteres Gespräch mit meiner Ansprechpartnerin in der Martini-Klinik statt, die ich nach dieser Brachy-Therapie befragen möchte. Der OP-Termin besteht weiterhin.

Meine Coronainfektion, Grund der OP-Verschiebung, zeigte  null Symptome.

----------


## KarlEmagne

Jens, lass dich ergebnisoffen beraten. Vielleicht hatte dein positiver PCR-Test doch einen tieferen Sinn. Ich glaube immer noch, dass die Brachy für dich eine gute Option wäre.

Gruß Karl

----------


## obelix

Meine Ansprechpartnerin in der Diagnostik der Martini-Klinik, die dort u. a. für Brachy zuständig ist, empfiehlt in meinem Fall den OP-Termin wahrzunehmen. Aufgrund des MRT aus dem Dezember vermutet sie, dass es nicht bei einem Gleason 6 bleiben wird. LDR-Brachy, meine Hoffnung, sei  ein altertümliches Verfahren. Wenn wäre bei mir eine HDR-Brachy vorrangig und stattdessen würde sie eher die OP bevorzugen. Auch falls später weitere Behandlungen erforderlich werden sollten.

Eine weitere Biopsie wäre nur erforderlich wenn ich mich für eine LDR-Brachytherapie oder andere sehr schonende Therapie (z. B. HIFU - empfiehlt sie nicht) entscheiden sollte, sonst nicht. Insgesamt habe ich durch verschiedene Umstände ein halbes Jahr verloren und möchte _eigentlich_ keine weiteren Verzögerungen hinnehmen.

Ich bin etwas enttäuscht, da ich gehofft habe vielleicht doch um eine OP herumzukommen. Wie erwähnt, habe ich vor der OP selbst keine Angst, wenn, dann vor den eventuellen Folgen. Körperlich fühle ich mich nach wie vor sehr fit und das möchte ich bleiben. Sport, Bewegung, Unternehmungen, Motorrad fahren, Spaß haben - all das möchte ich weiter machen können. Kontinenz steht weit oben und wenn zumindest eine leichte Erektion und die Libido etwas bleiben, wäre ich zufrieden.

Wie geschrieben, hörte sich LDR-Brachy im Westdeutschen Prostatazentrum in Köln sehr gut, fast zu gut an.


Ich fühle mich fit und gut ... und dann so etwas.

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Jens,
ein gewisses Risiko inkontinent und/oder impotent zu werden, besteht bei OP und auch bei Bestrahlung. Das lässt sich nicht wegdiskutieren. Dieses Risiko musst Du schon eingehen. Aber mit ein bisschen Glück wirst Du das nicht erleben.
Die Libido wird nur bei Hormonbehandlungen beeinträchtigt. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du damit nichts zu tun haben wirst.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Georg_

Jens,

die Ärztin in Hamburg weiß, dass eine OP in ihrer Klinik geplant ist und das ist ihr lieber als wenn du in Köln eine Brachytherapie machst. Es ist natürlich möglich, dass bei einer OP ein höherer Gleason Score herauskommt, aber ich denke, das Risiko hat man immer, wenn man einen Gleason 6 bestrahlen lässt. Eine OP ist an sich noch altertümlicher als eine Brachytherapie. Eine HDR-Brachytherapie wäre sinnvoll, wenn du einen hohen Gleason Score hast und dann meist in Kombination mit einer normalen IMRT-Bestrahlung. Was die Biopsie angeht, wenn du das Westdeutsche Prostatazentrum fragst, machen die die LDR-Brachytherapie ohne vorher noch eine Biopsie zu machen. Dieses Zentrum ist wohl führend betreffend Brachytherapie.

Soweit meine Meinung dazu.

Georg

----------


## MartinWK

> Die Libido wird nur bei Hormonbehandlungen beeinträchtigt.


Sowohl die Diagnose an sich als auch die verschlechterte oder verschwundene Potenz können die Libido beeinträchtigen. Die Potenz mag nach einiger Zeit (etwas oder ganz) wiederkommen - die Libido muss da nicht mitziehen.

----------


## MartinWK

> Es ist natürlich möglich, dass bei einer OP ein höherer Gleason Score herauskommt, aber ich denke, das Risiko hat man immer, wenn man einen Gleason 6 bestrahlen lässt.


PIRADS 5 bedeutet fast sicher einen höheren Score bereits bei Biopsie - die Studie wurde hier verlinkt: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...679#post139679
Einer der Autoren (Wollenweber) hat das mpMRT mit erfunden - die MRT-Befunde in der Studie sind zuverlässig. Wollenweber hat mich 2016 übrigens auch befundet.

Dummerweise hilft das nur bedingt bei der Entscheidung für eine Therapie. Nach RPE - deren Ergebnisse extrem gut untersucht sind - wird die Prognose je nach Grad schlechter; anders gesagt, die Patienten höheren Grades haben mehr Rezidive und mehr Salvage zu erwarten, und am Ende häufiger ADT. Ein bisher eher kleiner Vorteil der RPE ist das genauere Grading und Staging, welches bei einem Upgrade bereits vor dem biochemischen Rezidiv zur Folgebehandlung führt: also ADT und/oder Bestrahlung. Der Überlebensvorteil davon ist allerdings unklar. Durch mpMRT (und PSMA PET/CT statt Szintigrafie) ist ein Upgrade zudem viel unwahrscheinlicher geworden.

----------


## obelix

PIRADS 5 wird im Befund des mpMRT vom Dezember 2021 erwähnt. Ebenso eine mögliche Kapselüberschreitung.

Verlockend als Therapie war für mich eine LDR-Brachy. Frau Dr. Nagaraj hält diese Option nicht für mich geeignet. Aber auch hier kamen im Gespräch die Wörter wie z. B. "vermutlich" vor.

Wenn ich einigermaßen sicher sein könnte mit einer LDR-Brachy etliche Jahre, um Zahlen zu nennen 7-10, über die Runden zu kommen, würde ich diese einer OP vorziehen. Eine Garantie kann mir niemand geben und wie von Martin erwähnt, ist ein kleiner Vorteil der OP/RPE, dass anschließend eine genauere Einordnungen, Grading und Staging, möglich sind. Besten Dank auch an Georg und die anderen Schreiber für ihre Hinweise!

Etwas frustriert mich, dass mir nun doch die Zeit, bedingt durch verschiedene Umstände, etwas weggelaufen ist und ich handeln möchte. Eine weitere Biopsie würde eine zusätzliche Verzögerung bedeuten. Sowohl die Martini-Klinik als auch das Westdeutsche Prostatazentrum hält eine Folgebiopsie nicht für erforderlich. Mein PSA-Wert um/über 10 ist für mich beunruhigend.

----------


## lutzi007

> Sowohl die Diagnose an sich als auch die verschlechterte oder verschwundene Potenz können die Libido beeinträchtigen. Die Potenz mag nach einiger Zeit (etwas oder ganz) wiederkommen - die Libido muss da nicht mitziehen.


Sorry, ich hatte mich da ungenau ausgedrückt. Es sollte heißen: Die Libido wird sehr stark bei Hormonbehandlungen, besonders ADT, beeinträchtigt. 
Selbstverständlich kann die Libido auch durch andere Faktoren beeinträchtigt werden: depressive Verstimmungen, andere Medikamente, schlechtgelaunte Ehefrau, ...
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## obelix

Nach langem Hin und Her, schlaflosen Nächten und viel Magendrücken habe ich mich für eine DaVinci-OP in der Martini-Klinik entschieden.

Ein wichtiger Punkt ist für mich, dass nach einer OP mehr Informationen zur Verfügung stehen. Gute oder auch nicht so gute.

Nächste Woche bin ich dran.

----------


## Jörg Lp

So ist es gut Jens,
die Entscheidung ist nun getroffen.
Das grübeln hat ein Ende.
Alles wird gut.
Bin zwar ein paar Jährchen jünger (OP mit 49)
Ich war aber schnell wieder fit.
Körperlich geht es mir nach 1.5 Jahren gut.
Was sonst noch kommt wird sich zeigen.
Glückwunsch zu deiner Entscheidung und viel Glück.
Gruß Jörg

----------


## obelix

Gestern ab Mittag wurde ich in der Martini-Klinik in Hamburg operiert (DaVinci). Meine Frau wurde direkt nach der OP angerufen und ich habe später ebenfalls die ersten Informationen erhalten. 

Beidseitig konnten die Nervenbahnen erhalten werden und es wurden keine Lymphknoten entnommen. Die Kapsel wurde wahrscheinlich nicht überschritten und der Blutverlust betrug 100ml. Weitere Details folgen in ca. 14 Tagen. 

Ein guter Start! sagte der Operateur.

Gestern kurz vorm Bett gestanden und heute die ersten Schritte gelaufen. Den zweiten Turn alleine. Die Schmerzmittel wirken gut und ein erster kleiner Stein ist von mir gefallen. Freitag soll eine Dichtigkeitsprüfung erfolgen und, sofern möglich, am Samstag der Katheter gezogen werden. Entlassung, wenn alles gut verläuft, am Sonntag.

Auf eine AHB verzichte ich und werde neben meinen eigenen Beckenbodenübungen, die ich bereits seit einiger Zeit mache, mir eventuell hier vor Ort einen geeigneten Physio suchen.

----------


## Hartmut S

> Beidseitig konnten die Nervenbahnen erhalten werden und es wurden keine Lymphknoten entnommen. Die Kapsel wurde wahrscheinlich nicht überschritten und der Blutverlust betrug 100ml.


Hallo Jens,

das hört sich doch erst einmal gut an!

Mir wurden 2013 auch nur 3 Knoten entfernt.
Mein Arzt sagte damals "neue Erkenntnisse".

Ich wurde wegen dem Blutverlust am gleichen Tage nachoperiert (siehe mein Profil in prostata.eu)

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## martcu

Hallo Jens, ja in der Tat hört sich gut an. Dann gute Besserung.

Viele Grüße
Martin

----------


## obelix

Außer Luft im Bauch, schon deutlich weniger geworden, keine Auffälligkeiten. 

@Hartmut; wir sind das gleiche Baujahr. Zwischenzeitlich gibt es auf dem Flur immer wieder Gespräche mit anderen Patienten. Fast allen, u. a. einem Gleason 7b, wurden Lymphknoten entnommen. Gut zu erkennen an den geschwollenen Hoden. Bin gespannt ob mein bisheriger 6er, drei Jahre her, nach oben korrigiert wird?

Der Operateur sagte vorhin noch einmal dass er eine Kapselüberschreitung nicht gesehen und der Schnellschnitt unauffällig war. Ohne Gewähr, aber das macht mir Mut.

Nicht so entscheidend, aber die sehr gute Verpflegung tut auch gut.

Jetzt laufe ich weitere Bahnen über den Flur. Bis jetzt 4.000 Schritte heute ohne Probleme gemacht. Morgen geht es raus bei dem sonnigen Wetter.

----------


## Trekker

> Der Operateur sagte vorhin noch einmal dass er eine Kapselüberschreitung nicht gesehen und der Schnellschnitt unauffällig war. Ohne Gewähr, aber das macht mir Mut.


Freut mich für Dich, dass Du offensichtlich noch den richtigen Zeitpunkt für die Operation erwischt hast. Im Gegensatz zu mir warst Du Dir der Risiken bewusst und hast noch rechtzeitig die Notbremse gezogen.
 Gute Genesung und viel Glück für die nächsten Jahre wünscht
Henry

----------


## urosport

Jens, Gratulation, freut mich für dich, alles was du berichtest hört sich wirklich gut an. Ich habe die "Dichtigkeitsprüfung" auch bestanden und bin danach gleich eine Runde im Krankenhaus gelaufen, am nächsten Tag 2 x nur um das Wasserhalten zu trainieren und es hat funktioniert. Ich habe wirklich nur am Entlassungstag eine Vorlage genommen und zuhause nur noch die dünnen Slipeinlagen meiner Frau für 1 Monat verwendet. Hier auf der AHB sehe ich andere Patienten die morgens mit dem Eimern (Einlage wiegen um Urinverlust festzustellen) vor dem Schwesternzimmer stehen - da wird mir erst wieder klar, wie im Verhältnis besser ich es erwischt habe. Wenn jetzt das eine Nervenbündel wieder mal anständige Impulse senden würde, wäre ich ganz zufrieden, den PSA-Test am Monatsende muss ich allerdings auch noch abwarten.
Grüße Karl

----------


## buschreiter

Bitte nicht mit dem Bewegungsdrang übertreiben! Nicht, dass eine Lymphozele entsteht…

VG

Achim (der immer für viel Bewegung zu haben ist)

----------


## obelix

Hier wird Bewegung, spazieren gehen, empfohlen. Gestern hat meine Fitnessuhr knapp über 10.000 Schritte, u. a. im Park, gezählt.

Die Dichtigkeitsprüfung per Ultraschall, drei Tage nach der OP, war gut. Morgen soll der Katheter gezogen werden und am Sonntag, sofern alles so bleibt, geht es nach Hause.

Einzig der Stuhlgang könnte leichter flutschen, aber dafür gibt es Hilfsmittel. Stark pressen traue ich mich nicht.

----------


## RalfDm

> Einzig der Stuhlgang könnte leichter flutschen, aber dafür gibt es Hilfsmittel.


Zum Beispiel abends ein paar Backpflaumen essen. 

Ralf

----------


## Michi1

Ich trinke jeden 2. Tag ein Glas selber gepressten Apfelsaft. Habe immer noch Äpfel der letzten Ernte.

----------


## obelix

Katheter ist raus und die erste Visite war mit mir zufrieden. Die Blase bekomme ich leer und nur wenn ich etwas zu lange warte, gehen vielleicht drei Tropfen in die Vorlage. Für den Start OK.

Für den Stuhlgang soll ich heute Mittag ein Zäpfchen bekommen. Ich traue mich nicht sehr stark zu pressen.

Sofern keine Überraschungen auftreten geht es morgen nach Hause. Körperlich fühle ich mich gut und laufe hier relativ viel spazieren.

----------


## Jens_1971

Glückwunsch zur gut verlaufenden OP, das freut mich zu hören. Übertreib es nicht mit dem Gehen, 10.000 Schritte sind viel bei so einer Wunde. 
Weiß jemand, warum nicht immer eine Dichtigkeitsprüfung durchgeführt wird? Bei mir war der Katheter z.B. ab OP acht Tage drin und wurde ohne Dichtigkeitsprüfung gezogen. Ich wurde allerdings "offen" in der Martini-Klinik operiert, liegt es daran?
VG Jens

----------


## reini99

In MKL wird normalerweise immer Dichtigkeitsprüfung durchgeführt, bei mir sogar währender OP lt. OP Bericht. Danach UKE Radiologie mit Kontrastmittel.
Reinhard

----------


## Jens_1971

Während der OP bei mir laut Bericht auch. Vorm Katheterzug nicht.

----------


## obelix

In der Martini-Klinik entscheidet der Operateur ob und wann nach der OP eine Dichtigkeitsprüfung gemacht wird. Die OP-Art spielt dabei keine Rolle. Während, direkt bei der OP ist Standard. Auch wann der Katheter gezogen werden kann/soll entscheidet der Operateur. Da gibt es scheinbar unterschiedliche Vorgehensweisen in der Klinik. Ich wurde von Dr. Michl operiert, der z. B. als einziger keine Clips verwendet. Dr. Michl ist in aller Regel am Tag 2x kurz bei seinen Patienten. Ein sehr routinierter Operateur und auch angenehmer Gesprächspartner und Kümmerer. Im ersten Gespräch nach der OP hat er bereits gesagt dass meine Naht gut aussieht und der Katheter nach einer Dichtigkeitsprüfung vermutlich am Samstag gezogen werden kann.

Gerade meine beliebtesten Hobbys, Tennis spielen und Motorrad fahren, können eine etwas längere Schonung erfordern. Fahrrad fahren gehört auch dazu. Meist werden drei Monate genannt, mit Chance nach 10 Wochen.

Wichtig(er) für mich ist ein hoffentliches gutes histologisches Ergebnis.

Morgen geht es nach Hause. Bisher, auch jetzt, dem ersten Tag ohne Katheter, bin ich zufrieden. Ich hoffe, dass mein Stuhlgang noch leichter wird und ohne Abführmittel (Zäpfchen) funktioniert.

----------


## buschreiter

Probleme beim Stuhlgang sind nach der RPE üblich. In der Rehaklinik wurde mir Movicol empfohlen und verabreicht. Hat gut gewirkt, nach 2 Tagen war alles wieder völlig normal. Belastung nach der OP war 100 Tage 5-Kilo-Schein und 100 Tage kein Radfahren. Leichte Wanderungen (12-15 km flach) gingen aber nach der AHB gut.

VG

Achim

----------


## urosport

Hi Jens, hört sich doch alles gut an, freut mich für dich. 
Grüß Karl

----------


## obelix

*Großer Rückschlag!*


Nachdem bis gestern Abend alles sehr gut gelaufen war, Wasserlassen klappte, Urin war klar, fast komplett trocken, wollte ich mich gegen 22:30 Uhr bettfertig machen. Mir war zu diesem Zeitpunkt bereits aufgefallen, dass ich länger nicht zur Toilette war und verspürte leichten Harndrang. Auf der Toilette kamen wenige Tropfen und danach starke Schmerzen. Pflegerin kam und ich telefonierte dann selbst mit dem Arzt. An einen Harnverhalt konnte er aufgrund des bisherigen Verlauf kaum glauben. Nach der erhaltenen Schmerzspritze sollte ich in einigen Minuten einen zweiten Versuch starten. Dabei kam etwas mehr Urin heraus - und sofort wieder die starken Schmerzen. Arzt kam und untersuchte mich. In der Blase waren ca 180ml, es sollte ein Katheter gelegt werden. Da ich mich etwas erholt hatte, fragte ich ob ich einen dritten Versuch starten kann. Gleiches Spiel, wieder extrem starke Schmerzen. In der Blase waren noch 90ml. Katheter wurde gesetzt, dieser brachte Erleichterung. Der Urin war blutig.


Heute morgen verspürte ich leichten Harndrang und ging ins Bad um den gut gefüllten Beutel zu leeren. Der Harndrang wurde stärker, aber nun konnte ich laufen lassen. Der blutige Urin floss aber nicht in den Beutel sondern kam seitlich vom Katheter raus - und wieder die gleichen Schmerzen. Pflegerin kam, rief einen Arzt und gab mir wieder eine Schmerzspritze.


Die Ärztin untersuchte mich wieder, alles, u. a. die Nieren, in Ordnung. Die Blase war gefüllt. Harnröhre wurde durchgespült/abgesaugt und seitdem läuft das Wasser wieder in den Beutel. Es wird vermutet, dass eine Naht doch noch nicht ganz dicht ist und zur Sicherheit bleibe ich bis morgen hier. Entlassung dann mit Katheter, der eventuell zu früh gezogen wurde. Die kurzzeitigen, starken Schmerzen sollen von dem Urin kommen welches durch eine offene Stelle in den Bauchraum gelangt ist.(?)


Das trifft mich nach so einem guten Start sehr tief. Ich war guten Mutes - und nun das. Vor allem habe ich etwas Bedenken wie es nach dem erneuten Ziehen des Katheters verläuft?

PS: schreibe vom iPad, Schriftart?

----------


## Blacksheep

Ich hatte nach der Operation für insgesamt fast 4 Wochen einen Blasenkatheter, weil ich nach den ersten 2 Katheterentfernungen jeweils einen Harnverhalt hatte und nachts in die Notaufnahme musste.
Dafür hatte ich in meinem Leben auch nur 3 mal eine Vorlage in der Unterhose - jeweils nach dem Ziehen des Blasenkatheters. ich hatte keinerlei Probleme mit Inkontinenz. Das ist das, was am Ende zählt, egal wie der Weg dahin verlief.

----------


## Jens_1971

Schade, das es Komplikationen gab. Ich kann dir nur empfehlen, es ruhiger angehen zu lassen in den nächsten Wochen. Die Nahtstelle braucht Zeit um heilen zu können.Die OP Wunde sowieso. 10.000 Schritte sind kurz nach der OP zuviel. Eher 5000, und die über den Tag verteilt mit regelmäßigen Pausen zwischen dem Gehen. So steht es auch in der Broschüre der MKL. Ich würde mich an die Empfehlungen halten. Kopf hoch, das wird langsam besser. Es braucht alles Zeit. Ich bin jetzt seit 1,5 Wochen in der Reha. Die OP ist 4,5 Wochen her. Wenn ich mich zuviel belaste, bekomme ich Schmerzen im OP Bereich und auch die Inkontinenz nimmt zu. Geduld ist das Zauberwort, wird uns hier  immer wieder gesagt. Gute Besserung Dir und viele Grüße, Jens

----------


## lutzi007

Nach meiner Operation (eine offene) hatte mir schon am nächsten Tag eine Pflegerin mit erhobenem Zeigefinger gedroht, ich solle jetzt nicht auf die Idee kommen, Beckenbodengymnasik oder So was zu machen. Die Ärzt hätten keine Lust, noch einmal an meiner Harnröhre zumzuflicken. Dann schilderte sie mir zur weiteren Abschreckung diverse Vorkommnisse dieser Art, welche sie auf Station schon erlebt hatte.
Da mir nach der OP eh Alles nur wehtat, wäre ich sowieso nie auf so eine Idee gekommen. Ich "genoss" meinen Aufenthalt im KH, bewegte mich nur wenig, las viel und wir (Dreibettzimmer) erzählten uns lustige Geschichten, was mir durch das Lachen allerdings auch wehtat. Aber so war es für mich gut.
Nach da Vinci ist man wohl schneller wieder fit und hat weniger Schmerzen, aber die Wunden im Körper brauchen auch ihre Zeit zum Heilen.
Gute Besserung!
Lutz

----------


## RalfDm

> Nach meiner Operation (eine offene) hatte mir schon am nächsten Tag eine Pflegerin mit erhobenem Zeigefinger gedroht, ich solle jetzt nicht auf die Idee kommen, Beckenbodengymnasik oder So was zu machen.


In Gronau wurden wir da-Vinci-Patienten täglich in einen Übungsraum gebeten, wo wir bei einliegendem Katheter unter Anleitung unseren Harnröhrenschließmuskel (nicht den Beckenboden, das ist etwas für Frauen nach Entbindungen) trainierten. Ich war nach dem Katheterziehen sofort kontinent.

Ralf

----------


## obelix

Hier wird empfohlen 14 Tage nach der OP, sofern der Katheter dann entfernt ist, zu beginnen.

Mein Urin ist wieder klarer geworden. Kleine Blutstückchen sind hin und wieder noch im Schlauch zu sehen. Das wäre OK.

Entgegen einigen internen Unterlagen wird hier viel Bewegung, mit Pausen, begrüßt. Sofern der Patient sich gut fühlt.
  Morgen folgt ein weiteres Gespräch mit dem Operateur, der letztendlich entscheidet wie lange der Katheter verbleibt. Die Stationsärztin und die engagierten Pfleger rechnen damit, dass ich morgen mit Katheder entlassen werde. Einige Tipps, für hoffentlich nicht eintretenden neuen Harnverhalt mit Katheter, habe ich erhalten.

----------


## obelix

Gerade wieder das gleiche Drama. Obwohl über den Katheter den gesamten Tag permanent Wasser aus der Blase lief, war diese dennoch voll. Gemerkt hatte ich davon nichts. Erst beim Leerlaufenlassen des Beutels traten wieder große Schmerzen auf. Daraufhin wurde die Blase über den Katheter gespült und geleert. Runde 200ml befanden sich in der Blase. Gegen die Krämpfe, die nach dem Entleeren wieder zurück gingen, habe ich ein Zäpfchen und zwei Tabletten bekommen.

Wie kann das sein? In diesem unklaren Zustand wird das morgen mit der von allen erwartenden Entlassung nichts. Zu Hause wäre ich in diesen Fällen nahezu hilflos.

----------


## Michi1

Zwei Tage nach OP (DaVinci) ist eine Physio bei mir am Bett gestanden und hat mir erklärt wie ich langsam mit Beckenbodengymnastik anfangen soll.
Wird überall anders gemacht.

----------


## obelix

Der Ärger hört nicht auf. Immer wieder, überwiegend spät Abends oder so wie heute am Morgen, wird die Blase trotz Katheter nicht leer. Heute morgen war das Urin im Beutel rot und immer wieder kommen Blutkrumpen mit raus oder führen zum Verschluss. Heute wurde meine Blase bereits 4x gespült. Es wird vermutet, dass sich eine Verletzung, z. B. ein kleiner Riss, immer wieder öffnet. 

Dafür ist das mir mündlich kurz mitgeteilte histologische Ergebnis in Ordnung. Keine Kapselüberschreitung, Gleason 6 = 90% / Gleason 7 = 10%. Wie bereits geschrieben wurde beidseitig nerverhaltend operiert und keine Lymphknoten entnommen.

Dafür jetzt dieser Ärger mit dem Wasserabfluss. Gestern Abend war der Urin, so wie fast immer, noch glasklar. Jetzt blutig und immer wieder kann ich kleine Krümel im Katheterschlauch erkennen.

So möchte ich nicht nach Hause entlassen werden, auch wenn das, auch von der Klinik, angestrebt wird. Sehr enttäuschend.

----------


## obelix

Nachdem ich jetzt erstmals fast 36 Stunden ohne Spülung auskam und kurz vor der Entlassung stand, war es dann doch wieder so weit. Es waren erneut viele Koagel (? - Blutpfropfen) in der Blase. Jetzt habe ich eine Dauerspülung über einen größeren Katheter erhalten.

Zusätzlich bekomme ich wegen einem Harnweginfekt, vermutlich durch die häufigen Spülungen verursacht, Antibiotika. Zusätzlich wurde nochmals Blut entnommen.

Die Blutung muss aufhören!

----------


## urosport

Hi Jens, schade, dass mit diesen Problemen, dein super OP-Befund in den Hintergrund rückt. Bei mir wurde nach der Da Vinci OP, am Tag danach nur der Beckenboden erklärt und ich sollte Bauchatmung machen. Danach jeden Tag Beckenbodentraining und ab dem 3. und 4. Tag herum laufen auf dem Krankenhausgelände, am 4. Tag waren das schon 40 Min. Es macht wohl jede Klinik anders. Mit dem Blutgerinseln im Urin, die hatte ich noch 2 Wochen später. Ich wünsche Dir, dass die Behandlundlung anschlägt, verheilt. Karl

----------


## obelix

trotz Dauerspülung musste gestern Abend wieder die Blase von Koageln befreit werden damit der Urin Abfloss. Die gesamte Nacht war danach in Ordnung. Vor rund einer Stunde wurde die Dauerspülung gestoppt um zu sehen wie ich jetzt ohne zurecht komme.





> Mit dem Blutgerinseln im Urin, die hatte ich noch 2 Wochen später.


Hallo Karl, interpretiere ich das richtig, dass bei dir wegen der Blutgerinnsel kein Harnverhalt entstand und keine Hilfe notwendig war?

Danke für die guten Wünsche!

----------


## Hartmut S

> Wurde bei Betroffenen nach dem Katheter ziehen eine weitere Dichtigkeitsprüfung durchgeführt?


Ja, sofort nach der Entfernung, beim Urologen (mein Operateur) in der Praxis!
Ich konnte das Röntgenbild auf einem Riesenmonitor verfolgen.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## KarlEmagne

Ich war nach Ziehen des Katheters weitgehend kontinent, konnte aber auch gleich problemlos Wasser lassen. Blutungen, die sich durch Rotfärbung speziell der ersten Tropfen bemerkbar machten, kamen bei mir zurück, als ich mir nach Entlassung wohl etwas zu viel Bewegung zugemutet habe. Es waren, soweit ich mich entsinne, aber kaum Blutklumpen, sondern nur rötlicher Urin. Nach 7 Wochen bin ich sogar schon wieder Motorrad gefahren.

Jens, die Perforation, die du zu haben scheinst, wird sicher bald von allein zuwachsen. Ich erinnere mich diesbezüglich an den Thread von Dejavu, der nach längerer Zeit mit Katheter dann doch plötzlich dicht war.

Alles Gute, und Glückwunsch zum positiven histologischen Befund. 

--- Karl

----------


## Michi1

Dichtheitsprüfung wurde doch im KH gemacht, bevor der Katheter entfernt wurde.

----------


## obelix

Ja, Michi, deshalb meine Frage ob NACH dem Ziehen des Katheters eine weitere Prüfung durchgeführt wurde. Mein Urologe hatte dies so angekündigt. U. a. mit Röntgenaufnahmen.

----------


## Michi1

Warum sollte das gemacht werden? Genauso wie mein URO bei mir unbedingt nach der OP einen rektalen Ultraschall machen wollte. Habe ich abgelehnt. Was könnte er da noch machen, Prostata ist doch weg.

----------


## obelix

> Warum sollte das gemacht werden? ...


deshalb habe ich diese Frage hier eingestellt. 

Nach meinen Erlebnissen nach der OP habe ich lieber eine zusätzliche Sicherheit und würde mich ohne weitere Informationen den Vorschlägen meines Urologen anschließen. 
Hier in der Martini-Klinik wird eine erneute Prüfung nicht für erforderlich gehalten.

----------


## Michi1

Wenn du dich dann sicherer fühlst, warum fragts du dann? Ich bin der Meinung, das bringt nur dem URO ein wenig etwas. In der Kasse.

----------


## KarlEmagne

Ich erinnere mich nur an die Durchflussprüfung. Schnelle und Vollständigkeit der Entleerung. Ein Röntgenbild wurde da nicht mehr gemacht. Jens, mach dir nicht zu viele Sorgen. Die Nebenwirkungen dieser OP sind erheblich, aber die Wunde wird bald verheilen und dann hast du Ruhe.

----------


## buschreiter

Bei mir wurden vor, während und nach dem Ziehen des Katheters zeitgleiche Bildgebung gemacht und geschaut, ob alles ok war.

VG

Achim

----------


## Michi1

Genau so kenne ich das auch.

----------


## SantaSam

Auch bei mir so.

----------


## obelix

Seit gestern bin ich wieder zu Hause. Der Katheter wird zum zweiten mal in einer Woche bei meinem Urologen gezogen. Das schnelle Ziehen nach der OP war eher kontraproduktiv. Insgesamt habe ich dann das Teil insgesamt drei Wochen drin. Hin und wieder brennt es in der Harnröhre oder an der Penisspitze.

Die Fahrt im Auto nach Hause war etwas unangenehm, das Sitzen. Zwischendurch haben wir Pausen gemacht um ein paar Schritte zu gehen und die OP-Wunde zu entlasten. Zu Hause kann ich, je nachdem wo ich sitze, einen Gummiring nutzen. Auf dem weicheren Sofa habe ich keine Probleme.

Die Nacht habe ich gut überstanden, der Urin floss weiter ab. Nun hoffe ich, dass es endlich richtig aufwärts geht und das Ziehen des Katheters keine neuen Unannehmlichkeiten mit sich bringt. Nach dem ersten Ziehen konnte ich sofort annähernd normal Wasser lassen und war so gut wie trocken. Ob dies nach dieser längeren Katheterzeit auch sofort wieder der Fall ist, bleibt abzuwarten!?

----------


## urosport

Hi Jens, das hört sich doch schon mal nicht schlecht an, Glückwunsch, Karl

----------


## obelix

Seit letzten Montag bin ich zu Hause und der Urin fließt über den Katheter gut ab. Nach der vorletzten Nacht war der Urin im Beutel wieder blutiger, hat sich dann aber in ca. 2 Stunden nach dem Aufstehen wieder aufgeklart. Hin und wieder habe ich noch sehr leichte Krämpfe im Unterbauch. Schmerzen kaum/nicht.

Ich bin gerade dabei die Spasmex 15-Tabletten auszuschleichen. Nach 3 Tabletten täglich bin ich nun bei 3 halben Tabletten angekommen. Schmerztabletten (Novaminsulfon 500) maximal eine bis zwei am Tag.

Hier einige Daten aus dem Entlassungsschreiben:



Hoffentlich funktioniert mein Blasenschließmuskel nach den drei Wochen mit Katheter wieder so schnell und gut wie direkt nach dem ersten ziehen. Darüber mache ich mir doch Gedanken. Es hatte so gut angefangen und dann diese Rückschläge.

----------


## Hartmut S

> Hoffentlich funktioniert mein Blasenschließmuskel nach den drei Wochen mit Katheter wieder so schnell und gut wie direkt nach dem ersten ziehen. Darüber mache ich mir doch Gedanken.


Moin Jens,

anfangs, nach der Ziehung des Katheders sind viele sofort dicht.
Das hängt mit dem Schließmuskel zusammen, der sich danach verkrampft.
Das war bei mir genau so.
Nach 2 Tagen musste ich dann eine Vorlage tragen.
Nach 2 Wochen nur noch nachts im Bett.
Nach 3 oder 4 Wochen war aber alles überstanden.

Ich wollte dir damit sagen, dass du dir darüber nicht so viele Gedanken machen solltest.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## obelix

Hallo Hartmut,

ich hoffe, dass es bei mir schneller geht, weiß aber auch, dass Geduld gefragt ist.

Immerhin war ich rund 18 Stunden bereits ohne Katheter unterwegs, davon 14 Stunden ohne Probleme. Wasserlassen, abkneifen, halten - alles klappte wunderbar. Bis dann der Harnverhalt kam. Bei den folgenden Spülungen kamen relativ viele Koagel heraus. Diese haben zwischenzeitlich sogar den Katheter verstopft.

Auf kommenden Montag bin ich gespannt. Mein Urologe ist rund 50 Km entfernt. Die ersten Stunden werde ich dort in der Nähe bleiben. Bevor ich nicht 2 oder 3x Wasser gelassen habe, fahre ich nicht nach Hause.

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Jens,
bei mir wurde 5 Tage nach OP der Katheter gezogen und Dichtigkeitsprüfung gemacht. Danach war ich so einigermaßen dicht, aber nur, wenn ich mich nicht stark bewegte. Als Auflage, damit ich dann 24 Stunden später entlassen werden konnte, sollte ich dann ganz viel trinken und jede halbe Stunde Wasser lassen. Ich sollte nicht warten, bis sich ein großer Harndrang einstellen würde. Auch die ganze Nacht sollte ich so verfahren. Nachdem ich das gewissenhaft und brav gemacht hatte, wurde ich dann am nächsten Tag entlassen. Dass ich mich da mehr wie ein Zombie fühlte, kannst Du Dir sicher vorstellen. Aber ich war glücklich, wieder nach Hause zu kommen. Die Ärzte gaben mir noch auf den Weg, vorerst jeglichem kleinsten Harndrang nachzugeben. Ich denke, das Alles sollte die Anastomose schützen.
Richtig kontinent wurde ich dann so 10 Wochen später. Damit machte ich mir aber keinen Stress, ich hatte ja gute Vorlagen, die mir immer ein sicheres Gefühl gaben.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## urosport

Hallo zusammen, es ist schon eigenartig wie unterschiedlich die Empfehlungen der Ärzte sind: Ich musste ein Protokoll führen, wieviel ml habe ich wann getrunken, wieviel, wann ausgeschieden mit der Maßgabe der Physios: Harnverhaltzeit ist Trainngszeit - also verkneifen trainiert den Schließmuskel. Ich war sofort nach dem Katheter ziehen dicht, allerdings habe ich auch schon vor etwa 10 Jahren mit Beckenbodentraining begonnen und es vor der OP noch intensiviert. Bei der Entlassungsuntersuchung meinte der Arzt, die Nieren sind frei, die Blase sehr gefüllt. Ich antwortete, sie wissen wohl nicht was ihre Physios empfehlen: Harnverhaltzeit ist Trainngszeit! Darauf er: ja, aber übertreiben sie es nicht. Also gerade nicht, jedem kleinsten Drang nachgeben, sondern die Blase trainieren, dass sie sich melden soll wenn sie voll ist. Ich habe dann am Entlassungstag eine Vorlage genommen, im Bett beibehalten, und dann auf dünne Slipeinlagen (die sind nur 5mm dick) für Nachtropfen und für die Nacht genommen. Das hat gut funktioniert. Probleme hatte ich in 6 Monaten nur 6 mal, 2 x war allerdings Alkohol im Spiel. 2 Monate nach OP habe ich dann auch die Slipeinlage weggelassen. Klingt vielleicht komisch, aber ich hatte den Eindruck, dadurch, dass ich es mir nicht mit der Vorlage sicherer gemacht habe, war ich auch sensibilisiert. Und es kann auch eine Dichtigkeit nach dem Ziehen des Katheters kommen, die von einer Geschwulst in der Blase herrührt, die der Katheter verursacht hat. Daher auch diese Verläufe, erst dicht, dann wieder nicht. Grüße Karl

----------


## obelix

Über unterschiedliche Aussagen habe ich mich bereits in der Martini-Klinik gewundert. Selbst dort gibt es keine einheitliche Linie sondern ist je nach Punkt vom Operateur abhängig.

Sehr interessant sind die Gespräche mit den Pflegekräften, die einiges anders bewerten.

In meinem Beispiel haben die Pflegekräfte bereits drei Tage vor dem Setzen zu einer Dauerspülung geraten. Die Ärzte wollten dies vermeiden, klappte aber nicht. Zusätzlich, wie bereits erwähnt, würden Pfleger, sofern sie selbst betroffen werden sollten, den Katheter nie bereits nach 3 oder 4 Tagen nach der OP ziehen lassen, sondern mindestens auf 7 oder sogar 14 Tagen hinarbeiten.

----------


## KarlEmagne

Bei mir waren es 5 Tage und alles paletti. Vielleicht ist das auch altersabhängig. Dann hätte ich trotzdem lieber noch 10 Jahre mit der OP gewartet.

----------


## Michi1

Da ich ja immer noch auf eine OP warte und es immer schlimmer wird mit der Inkontinenz habe ich mir wieder eine neue Penisklemme bestellt. Die alte die ich momentan benutze, hält nicht mehr alles zurück. Da ich ja auch keinen Blasendruck verspüre, egal wie voll sie ist gehts halt auch mit der Klemme in die Vorlage, die ich zur Sicherheit immer trage.

----------


## reini99

> Über unterschiedliche Aussagen habe ich mich bereits in der Martini-Klinik gewundert. Selbst dort gibt es keine einheitliche Linie sondern ist je nach Punkt vom Operateur abhängig.


2014 waren es in MKL mindestens 7 Tage Tragezeit. Wenn Röntgendichtigkeitstest erfolgreich.
Reinhard

----------


## uwes2403

Im Januar 2013 hatte ich in der MKL den Katheter 5 Tage..... Kriterium für die Entfernung war klarer Urin und eine sonografische Untersuchung auf Flüssigkeit im kleinen Becken - keine Röntgenkontrolle.

So unterschiedlich können die Vorgehensweisen sein.....

Grüße
Uwe

----------


## obelix

wie oben geschrieben und aktuell selbst miterlebt, ist der Operateur letztendlich der Entscheider. Ich war leider lange in der Martini-Klinik (14 Tage) und habe dadurch viele Aussagen gehört und mit vielen Betroffenen sowie Ärzten und Pflegepersonal gesprochen.

Neben den körperlichen Gegebenheiten (Dichtigkeitstest) und je nachdem wie die OP verlaufen ist, ist die Verweildauer des Katheters vom jeweiligen Operateur abhängig. Hier gibt es in einer Klinik unterschiedliche Präferenzen. Die Mehrzahl waren sieben Tage und bei fast allen, sollte dann der Katheter beim örtlichen Urologen gezogen werden. Hamburger hätten dafür kurz in die Klinik kommen können.

Bei mir entstand der Eindruck, dass ich so schnell wie möglich entlassen werden sollte. Ich war ja auch fit und die OP schien gut verlaufen. Erst nachdem der Rückschlag (Harnverhalt, starke Krämpfe im Unterleib, viele Koagel) sich verfestigt hatte, nicht gleich am ersten Tag, und nach meinen Protesten nicht so/zu schnell nach Hause geschickt zu werden, war dieses Thema erledigt und ich "durfte" länger bleiben um eine gewisse Sicherheit zu bekommen. Wäre ich einige Tage früher nach Hause geschickt worden, wäre ich nach den gemachten Erfahrungen höchstwahrscheinlich in der von meinem Wohnort rund 60 Km entfernten Notaufnahme eines Krankenhausen mit Urologieabteilung gelandet. Daran möchte ich nicht denken.

Mir scheint es zwischenzeitlich einen kleinen Wettbewerb unter einigen Kliniken zu geben, nach wievielen Tagen die Operierten ohne Katheter und dicht entlassen werden.(?) Z. B. Gronau zieht den Katheter aus der Harnröhre normalerweise bereits am dritten Tag, dafür verbleibt ein Notfallkatheter durch die Bauchdecke etwas länger.

Ich hoffe, dass die jetzt insgesamt drei Wochen mit Katheter, bezogen auf die Kontinenz, bei mir sich nicht nachteilig auswirken.
Ab Montag weiß ich vermutlich mehr. Ansonsten läuft der Urin mit dem Katheter bei mir sehr gut ab, ist klar und nur in sehr seltenen Fällen ist im Schlauch eine kleine Koagel zu sehen. Der Katheter brennt leicht in der Harnröhre, aber körperlich bin ich gut beieinander.

Das Essen, die Speisenauswahl in der Martini-Klinik hat mir sehr gefallen.

----------


## uwes2403

Moin Jens,

natürlich gibt es für die Verweildauer des Katheters keine allgemeingültige Aussage. Und seit meiner OP in 2013 kann es ja durchaus auch neue Erkenntnisse geben.
Der Eindruck täuscht sicher nicht, dass die Verweildauer in der Klinik so kurz als möglich gehalten werden soll - das ist aber nicht MKL spezifisch, sondern so agieren wohl fast alle Kliniken aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen (Fallpauschale) 
Die niedergelassenen Ärzte, die die Nachsorge übernehmen können davon sicher ein Lied singen.....

Alles Gute für die weitere Entwicklung.

Uwe

----------


## obelix

Gerade per Fax senden lassen, da ich diesen Befund am Montag zu meinem Urologen mitnehmen möchte und nicht sicher ist, ob die Postzustellung bis dahin funktioniert.

Anmerkungen, Kommentare oder Hinweise gerne!

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Jens,
was mir besonders gut an Deinem Entlassungsbrief gefällt, dass auch auf Erektionföhigkeit eingegangen wird. Bei mir wurde so etwas mit keinem Wort erwähnt.
Gut, ich war ohne Nerverhalt operiert worden, aber auch da sind noch Erektionen möglich ( SKAT, Vakuumpumpe,...). Das musste ich erst proaktiv bei meinem Urologen ansprechen und der druckste auch ziemlich herum und verordnete mir letztendlich die Vakuumpumpe.
Gute Genesung weiterhin
Lutz

----------


## obelix

So, gerade wurden zwei Seiten aus der Pathologie nachgeliefert. Vielleicht kann mir der eine oder andere dazu etwas sagen!?

----------


## Trekker

Ich habe auch die Klassifizierung pT2c und dachte immer ich hätte das kleine "c" für meine R1-Situation bekommen?

----------


## Blacksheep

> Ich habe auch die Klassifizierung pT2c und dachte immer ich hätte das kleine "c" für meine R1-Situation bekommen?


T2 ist alles, was auf die Prostata beschränkt ist, bei T2c sind beide Prostatalappen betroffen.
Ich habe T3b und trotzdem wurde R0 angegeben.

----------


## Michi1

> Hallo Jens,
> was mir besonders gut an Deinem Entlassungsbrief gefällt, dass auch auf Erektionföhigkeit eingegangen wird. Bei mir wurde so etwas mit keinem Wort erwähnt.
> Gut, ich war ohne Nerverhalt operiert worden, aber auch da sind noch Erektionen möglich ( SKAT, Vakuumpumpe,...). Das musste ich erst proaktiv bei meinem Urologen ansprechen und der druckste auch ziemlich herum und verordnete mir letztendlich die Vakuumpumpe.
> Gute Genesung weiterhin
> Lutz



So ausgiebig wie bei einer AHB darauf eingegangen wird kann glaube ich kann es kein Arzt machen. Darum sage ich immer das es was bringt wenn man sie nicht ablehnt.

----------


## obelix

Gestern früh am Morgen wurde der Katheter beim Urologen gezogen. Die Dichtigkeitsprüfung war in Ordnung. Der Urologe ist mit dem histologischen Ergebnis sehr zufrieden. "Es war der richtige Zeitpunkt zum Handeln!" Laut seiner Aussage wäre der Krebs doch größer gewesen als aufgrund der Vorbefunde zu vermuten. Die Prostata ist nun raus.

Nach dem ersten Katheterziehen war ich so gut wie 100% trocken, dies klappt jetzt leider nicht und macht mich etwas unzufrieden. Bei einer etwas unbedachten Bewegung, beim Nießen, Lachen oder Husten gehen immer einige Tropfen in die Vorlage. Diese muss ich mehrfach am Tag wechseln. Auch wenn ich dies Vorahne und mich konzentriere, den Schließmuskel anspanne, läuft etwas Urin.
Die erste Nacht war ich mindestens 1x stündlich zum Wasserlassen, auch nicht gerade angenehm, aber die Vorlage blieb trocken.
Mit dem Schließmuskeltraining, welches ich bereits vor der OP begonnen hatte, bin ich gestern langsam wieder gestartet.
Insgesamt ist es dennoch eine Entspannung den Katheter, nach einer 16stündigen Unterbrechung (1. Versuch) jetzt nach insgesamt drei Woche losgeworden zu sein

Weiterhin habe ich Probleme mit dem regelmäßigen Stuhlgang. Auch das drückt etwas die Stimmung. Immer wieder Abführmittel zu nehmen möchte ich nicht ausdehnen. _Weichmacher_ alleine scheine aber nicht zu helfen. Obst, Gemüse - wird gegessen. Gibt es von euch weitere Tipps in dieser Richtung?

Kommende Woche bin ich zu einer weiteren Kontrolle bei meinem Urologen.

----------


## Michi1

Ich hab sehr gute Erfahrung gemacht, wenn ich abends noch ein Glas Apfelsaft getrunken habe. Wird aber nicht bei jeden helfen.
Da ich ja auch Inkontinent bin habe ich mir wieder eine neue Penisklemme bestellt. Kann sie von Mittag bis zum Abend bei der Gartenarbeit tragen, muss nur ca. alle 2 Stunden die Blase entleeren. Bin dann absulut trocken. Im Liegen aber auch, brauche in der Nacht überhaupt nicht aufstehen und trage auch keine Einlage.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Jens,
beim Niesen, Husten etc. erfolgt automatisch eine Bauchpressung, welche Du durch Verdrehung des Oberkörpers nach links oder rechts etwas minimieren kannst. Inzwischen solltest Du das Schließmuskeltraining weiter fortführen, aber nicht übertreiben, um dem Schließmuskelsystem Zeit zu geben sich wieder zu erholen. Also wie bei jedem anderen Muskeltraining auch, keine Überstrapazierung!
Zur Stuhlregulierung kann man sich mit Dörrpflaum helfen. Drei Dörrpflaumen in ein Wasserglas geben, über Nacht mit etwas Wasser aufweichen und jeden Morgen vor dem Frühstück essen bzw. trinken.
Ansonsten scheint jetzt alles richtig zu laufen.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## obelix

Eine Penisklemme möchte ich wenn irgend möglich vermeiden. Nach dem ersten Katheterziehen war ich auf Anhieb nahezu trocken und hatte einige Stunden später auch Husten oder Lachen gut im Griff. Dort möchte ich bald wieder hinkommen. Ich denke, am ersten Tag nach dem Ziehen darf nicht zuviel erwartet werden. Es laufen jeweils nur einige Tropfen, ein kurzer Strahl in die Vorlage, dennoch gefällt mir das nicht.

@Heribert; das mit den Backpflaumen im Wasserglas werde ich probieren. Wenn habe ich diese bisher trocken genascht.

----------


## Michi1

Ich wollte auch vieles vermeiden und habe es dann schließlich doch probiert und überhaupt nicht unangenehm empfunden. Wenn es schon Hilfsmittel gibt, werde ich sie benutzen.

----------


## buschreiter

Eine leichte Inkontinenz etliche Tage nach der Entlassung aus dem KH ist nach Aussage meiner Physio nichts Ungewöhnliches, da das OP Gebiet abschwillt und der Druck auf den Bereich nachlässt, der verbliebene Muskel also mehr arbeiten muss. Ich glaube, in den blauen Ratgebern stehen ein paar Tipps zum Niesen, Husten, Aufstehen aus der Seitenlage usw. In der AHB hebe ich dann noch mehr Verhaltensweisen gelernt, die ich aber auch nur in der Anfangszeit benötigte. Dort wurde übrigens auch auf den Stuhlgang geachtet, die Schwierigkeiten s8nd nicht untypisch. Es gab dann ein paar Tage Movicol.
VG
Achim

----------


## Jens_1971

> lleine scheine aber nicht zu helfen. Obst, Gemüse - wird gegessen. Gibt es von euch weitere Tipps in dieser Richtung?
> 
> Kommende Woche bin ich zu einer weiteren Kontrolle bei meinem Urologen.


Ich nehme seit meiner OP täglich Flohsamenschalen-Pulver in Wasser aufgelöst. Bei mir wirkt das sehr gut. Das sind einfach Ballaststoffe, gibt es in der Drogerie und Apotheke für kleines Geld. Die Konsistenz ist etwas schleimig, wenn das nicht stört, sehr zu empfehlen. Ansonsten Macrogol-Pulver (Movicol). Hier unbedingt auf das angegebene Mischungsverhältnis achten, da sonst die Wirkung nur unzureichend ist. In der Regel reicht 1 Beutel täglich, gibt es auf Rezept.
VG Jens

----------


## obelix

Hallo Namensvetter, mit Flohsamenschalen-Pulver habe ich bereits in der Klinik angefangen und nehme ich täglich mindestens 1x. Wirkte in der Klinik etwas besser als Movicol. Weiterhin habe ich mit Backplaumen angefangen.
Nach wie vor fällt mir der Stuhlgang schwer und der Stuhl dürfte weicher sein. Seit der OP habe ich 3x Abführmittel bekommen und 1x Klistier. Klistier war am angenehmsten.
Schön wäre, alles wieder auf dem "normalen" Weg zu erreichen. Zumindest hatte ich gestern Abend vor dem zu Bett gehen etwas Stuhlgang (hart).

Mein zweite Nacht ohne Katheter war gut. 3x raus zum Wasserlassen, die Vorlage blieb, im Gegensatz zu tagsüber, trocken.

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Jens,

nimm mal Laxoberal Abführtropfen.
Die sind unschädlich.
Ich nehme die gelegentlich seit längerer Zeit.
Das war damals ein sehr guter Tipp von unserem Heribert. 

Nimmst du 16 Tropfen, dann kannst du nach 12 Stunden Kacka machen.
Nimmst du 20 Tropfen klappt es innerhalb 1 Stunde.
Ohne Durchfall!
Die könntest du sogar auf längere Zeit nehmen, ohne Gewöhnungseffekt.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## obelix

Stuhlgang hat geklappt, ich hoffe das bleibt so. Die letzten zwei Tage habe ich morgens in Wasser eingelegte Back-/Trockenpflaumen gegessen. Diese scheinen zu wirken.

Leider tröpfelt es tagsüber, sobald ich in Bewegung bin, immer wieder bei mir. Nicht stark, aber dennoch störend und 3-4x wechsle ich aus hygienischen Gründen die Vorlage. Nachts muss ich zwar 3-4x Wasser lassen, aber bisher total trocken.

Den Schließmuskel trainiere ich zwischendurch immer wieder, ohne dies zu übertreiben. Bisher ist dieser Punkt, nicht komplett trocken zu sein, für mich enttäuschend und belastend. Sonst körperlich fit.

----------


## Jens_1971

Hallo Jens. Mir geht es leider wie dir. Meine OP ist am Mittwoch 8 Wochen her und es tröpfelt auch bei mir noch . Ich trage Vorlagen und Urinalkondom im Wechsel. Ich verliere bei körperlicher Aktivität ca. 500 ml pro Tag in ca. 16 Std. Nachts bin ich komplett trocken. Ich kann den Harnfluss kontrollieren aber es tröpfelt unwillkürlich. In der Reha wurde uns gesagt, dass sei normal und der Zustand würde sich im Verlauf von bis zu ca. 10 Monaten deutlich verbessern. Ich hoffe das sehr. Mal abwarten. Es ist schon eine belastende Situation. Ich wünsche dir alles Gute!
Gruß Jens

----------


## obelix

500ml pro Tag erscheint mir sehr viel. Bei mir handelt es sich tagsüber bei Bewegungen jeweils um 2-3 Tropfen. Diese Situationen hatte ich z. B. Gestern zwischen 9:50 bis 23:50h genau 12x. Ich zähle sowohl meine Toilettengänge als auch das Tröpfeln in die Vorlage in einer iPhone-App mit.

Schöne und möglichst trockene Ostertage!

----------


## Jens_1971

Ich muß dazu sagen, die 500ml verliere ich wenn ich ca. 10-15000 Schritte pro Tag gemacht habe. Ist es weniger Bewegung, verliere ich entsprechend weniger. Ich empfinde das aber auch als sehr viel. Gehe ich nur in  der Wohnung umher z.B., so verliere ich auch nur Tropfenweise Urin. Ich hoffe, dass bessert sich alles.

----------


## Michi1

Da es bei mir auch immer schlimmer wird, ich habe sogar ein AMS 600 implantiert, benutze ich eine Penisklemme (Uriclak). Am Anfang war das ein blödes Gefühl, aber es wurde immer besser und ohne gehe ich nicht mehr aus dem Haus. Muss noch bis Mitte Juli damit leben, dann wird vielleicht der künstliche Schließmuskel wieder erneuert.

----------


## Jens_1971

Moin, kannst du eine Penisklemme empfehlen und gibt es die auf Rezept? Ich hoffe , dass es besser wird, aber für Sauna und Schwimmen wäre eine Klemme ja sehr praktisch.

----------


## Michi1

Gibt es nicht auf Rezept. Ich habe doch den Namen der Firma schon eingestellt. Meine Sicherheit ist mir das wert. Diese Klemme sollte nicht nass werden, ist für Schwimmen nicht geeignet. Und glaube, sie schaut auch in einer Badehose nicht so besonders aus. Ist für längere Wanderungen geeignet. Ich werde sie jetzt anlegen da wir zum Einkaufen unterwegs sind und ich keine Angst haben brauche das ich eine nasse Hose trotz Einlage bekomme.
https://www.uriclak.com/de/

----------


## Jens_1971

OK, danke, habe ich überlesen, ist noch zu früh für mich....

----------


## obelix

Mit einer Penisklemme sehe ich mich noch nicht rumlaufen und hoffe eher, dass ich bald wieder komplett trocken werde. So wie dies nach dem ersten Katheterziehen der Fall war.

Das sehr häufige Wasserlassen, gestern zwischen 9-23:20 Uhr 18x und heute Nach 5x, stört mich. Gefühlt ist es mir ebenfalls unangenehm wenn in Bewegung einige Tropfen in die Vorlage laufen, aber bisher ist es dort nicht total oder stark nass. Zwei genutzte Vorlagen habe ich gewogen und diese waren 3-5 Gramm schwerer als vergleichbare ungenutzte. Als Laie weiß ich nicht, ob dies ein nutzbarer Wert ist oder Urin in der Zwischenzeit _verflogen_ ist? Laut des Operateurs wurde mein Schließmuskel nicht beschädigt oder in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. Schließmuskeltraining mache ich und ein Abkneifen beim Wasserlassen ist kein Problem.

Dienstag bin ich wieder beim Urologen und dort wird dieses Thema angesprochen.

Vielleicht wäre zu diesem Thema, "Inkontinenz nach OP/Therapie" ein eigener Beitrag sinnvoll? Michi1 oder Jens_1971 bei Bedarf starten?

----------


## Michi1

Ich brauche keinen eigenen Betrag. Ich kann nur sagen es hat bei mir 2 Jahre gedauert, in denen ich Inkontinent war, erst dann wurde mir vorgeschlagen mir einen künstlichen Schließmuskel implantiert. In dieser Zeit sucht man die Nadel im Heuhaufen und so bin ich auf diese Penisklemme gestoßen. Jetzt, da die Wirkung des Schließmuskels wieder nachgelassen hat, habe ich mich an die erinnert mir wieder eine neue bestellt (sie hält ja nicht ewig) und bin froh drum. Meine Sicherheit, was nasse Hose betrifft und meine Beweglichkeit ist mir ein paar € wert.

----------


## obelix

Am 19.04.2022, genau 28 Tage nach der OP, wurde erstmals der PSA-Wert gemessen. Der Urologe grinste und sagte er sei einfach neugierig.

Ergebnis: 0,038 - heute telefonisch erhalten. Die Praxismitarbeiterin sagte, der Wert ist in Ordnung.


Nach wie vor tröpfelt es in Bewegung etwas in die Vorlage. Gestern tagsüber gefühlt 6x. Gewogen zwischen 5-10g über ca. 12 Stunden. Auch hier war der Urologe entspannt und sagte dass dies völlig normal sei und ich nur etwas Geduld haben sollte. Den Harnstrahl beim Wasserlassen zu unterbrechen fällt mir leicht. Ebenso geht Nachts, ich muss bisher 3x hoch zum Wasserlassen, nichts in die Vorlage. Sonst körperlich fit.

----------


## reini99

Jens, ich will dir den Mut bestimmt nicht nehmen: bei mir war der PSA Wert nach 4 Wochen auch nur 0,04 ng/ml. Es ging  langsam aber stetig aufwärts bis 0,7ng/ml (3 Jahre) Dann IMRT gemacht, aber leider zu spät wie ich heute weiss. Der Verlauf kann bei dir natürlich auch völlig anders verlaufen.
VG
Reinhard

----------


## obelix

Mit welchem PSA-Wert sollte ich dann vier Wochen nach der OP einsteigen? Der Operateur in der Martini Klinik meinte, dass eine Bestimmung nach drei Monaten reicht. 

Grundsätzlich bin ich optimistisch und die bisherigen Ergebnisse sehen ebenfalls nicht schlecht aus.

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Jens,
das hört sich bei Dir ja Alles top an. Weiter so!
Ich hatte übrigens vor fast 4 Jahren nach OP einen PSA von ca. 1,8 ng/ml und brauchte so um die 10 Monate, um so einigermaßen wieder kontinent zu werden.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## urosport

Hi Jens, Gratulation zu deinen Werten, freut mich. Genieße das gute Ergebnis und grüble über das nächste Problem erst wenn es da ist.  Ich denke der erste valide Wert wird mit 3 Monaten genommen und mit der 3mtl. Kontrolle machst du alles was sinnvoll möglich ist.  Vg Karl

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Am 19.04.2022, genau 28 Tage nach der OP, wurde erstmals der PSA-Wert gemessen. Der Urologe grinste und sagte er sei einfach neugierig.
> 
> Ergebnis: 0,038 - heute telefonisch erhalten. Die Praxismitarbeiterin sagte, der Wert ist in Ordnung.
> 
> 
> Nach wie vor tröpfelt es in Bewegung etwas in die Vorlage. Gestern tagsüber gefühlt 6x. Gewogen zwischen 5-10g über ca. 12 Stunden. Auch hier war der Urologe entspannt und sagte dass dies völlig normal sei und ich nur etwas Geduld haben sollte. Den Harnstrahl beim Wasserlassen zu unterbrechen fällt mir leicht. Ebenso geht Nachts, ich muss bisher 3x hoch zum Wasserlassen, nichts in die Vorlage. Sonst körperlich fit.



Du hattest einen PSA von 8 und nach der OP halbiert sich dieser etwa alle 3,5 Tage. Also hast du bei 4 Wochen 8 Halbierungen. 8 / 256 = 0,031. Dein PSA entspricht jetzt also dem Erwartungswert. Natürlich wäre es gut, wenn er weiter fällt. Momentan aber kein Grund zur Sorge.

----------


## obelix

> Du hattest einen PSA von 8 und nach der OP halbiert sich dieser etwa alle 3,5 Tage. Also hast du bei 4 Wochen 8 Halbierungen. 8 / 256 = 0,031. Dein PSA entspricht jetzt also dem Erwartungswert. Natürlich wäre es gut, wenn er weiter fällt. Momentan aber kein Grund zur Sorge.


Ich denke und vor allem hoffe, dass die PSA-Entwicklung nach den ersten Wochen passt, weiß aber nicht, wo letztendlich der "untere" Wert liegen soll um beruhigt zu sein?

Mein letzter PSA-Wert vor der OP lag bei 9,57.


Beim nächsten Kontrolltermin wird wahrscheinlich der nächste PSA-Wert ermittelt. Im Augenblick nervt mich das gelegentliche Tröpfeln wenn ich in Bewegung bin.

----------


## obelix

Heute, 8 Wochen nach der OP und 5 Wochen nach dem Ziehen des Katheters war heute die zweite Nachuntersuchung beim örtlichen Urologen.

Der PSA-Wert ist <0,01.

Nach wie vor habe ich tagsüber bei Bewegung gelegentliches Tröpfeln in die (kleinste) Vorlage. Ca. 5-8 Tropfen pro Tag, das entspricht ca. 6 Gramm. Über 10 Gramm komme ich normalerweise nicht. Je bequemer ich bin, desto weniger Tropfen gehen in die Vorlage.

Letzte Woche habe ich erstmals wieder Tennis gespielt (Doppel). In diesen 1 3/4 Stunden tröpfelte es erwartungsgemäß mehr: 12 Tropfen mit ca. 8 Gramm. Nie hatte ich das Gefühl richtig nass zu sein. Dennoch sollte dies noch besser, trockener werden. Nachts seit längerer Zeit Null.

Die Null passt auch zur Potenz. Hier tut sich bisher gar nichts. Vor der OP hatte ich mindestens fünf Nächte in der Woche eine Erektion, jetzt Null. Nicht mal ansatzweise. Getestet habe ich den Orgasmus. Dieser ist kaum spürbar.

Der Urologe möchte die nächsten drei Monate noch abwarten um dann eventuell zusätzlich zu den 5mg täglich Tadalafil weitere Optionen zu prüfen.

Insgesamt war er mit meinem Zustand zufrieden, er bezeichnete diesen als "gut". Insbesondere was meine Kontinenz betrifft. Einzig ein klein wenig Blut wäre noch in meinem Urin. Optisch für mich nicht zu erkennen. Ich trinke relativ viel und mein Urin ist, abgesehen von morgens nach dem Aufstehen, fast glasklar.

Mit Fahrrad- und Motorradfahren sollte ich noch einige Wochen, bis 3 Monate nach der OP warten.

----------


## obelix

Zwischeninformation:

Zwischenzeitlich, auf den Tag genau 10 Wochen nach meiner OP, bin ich nach wie vor nicht zufrieden. Ohne großartige Bewegungen ist die Kontinenz nahezu in Ordnung, in Bewegung noch nicht. Dennoch scheint eine langsame Verbesserung eingetreten zu sein. Mit einer Vorlage (Level 1) am Tag komme ich locker hin, Nachts ohne. Beim Wasserlassen den Harnstrahl zu unterbrechen ist kein Problem. Verspüre ich Harndrang, darf ich allerdings nicht mehr lange, 5-10 Minuten, warten um zur Toilette zu kommen. Als alter Vertriebssteuerer bin ich an Statistiken und Zahlen gewöhnt und pflege penibel meine eigenen. Gefühlte Tropfen pro Tag in die Vorlage zwischen 4-10; gewogen zwischen 3-5g. Hin und wieder "suppt" es nur leicht, hinterlässt aber eine sichtbare, kleine Spur auf dem zum abtupfen genutzten Toilettenpapier (besteht die Gelegenheit, prüfe ich dies sofort). Spiele ich Tennis oder mache extreme Bewegungen, kommt ungefähr noch einmal die gleiche Anzahl und Menge hinzu. Gestern Abend z. B. habe ich an meinem großen Zehennagel gearbeitet und dabei drei Tropfen verloren. Mein Urologe und Hausarzt meinen das wäre Klagen auf sehr hohem Niveau, aber mich stört das.

Potenz ist noch Null. Täglich nehme ich 5mg Tadafil, bisher ohne irgendeine merkliche Regung. Vor der OP hatte ich in ca. 5 von 7 Nächten in der Woche Erektionen, jetzt geht gar nichts mehr. Beidseitig nervschonend operiert. Da ich es wissen wollte, habe ich selbst Hand angelegt. Es dauert ewig bis der Höhepunkt erreicht ist und die größte Enttäuschung für mich ist, dass dieser kaum zu spüren ist. Auf eine Skala von 1 bis 10 (höchster Wert), liegt das Gefühl bei einem total schlappen Penis, auf meiner Skala bei 1. Im ersten Moment hatte ich sogar gedacht ich wäre nicht fertig geworden.

Natürlich hoffe ich auf Besserung. Komplette Kontinenz, auch beim Sport, und zumindest eine spür- und sichtbare Erektion. Dass mein Penis nach der OP ca. 1cm kürzer geworden ist, dürfte das kleinere Übel sein.

----------


## KarlEmagne

Jens, bei mir besserten sich die Erektionen über einen Zeitraum von bis zu zwei Jahren. Mit der richtigen "Vorlage" schwillt das gute Stück wieder an, aber es reicht nicht zur Penetration. Ich werde beim nächsten Uro-Termin mal das Thema Prothese ansprechen. Ansonsten kann ich das vergessen.

Orgasmen würde ich auf 50-70% des Originalzustandes einschätzen. Gibt Wichtigeres.

Bei mir spielt Aufregung eine große Rolle beim Tröpfeln. Ich komme ohne Vorlagen aus, nur wenn ich gerade unter Zeitdruck bin, kann was daneben gehen. Ich merke das allerdings, bevor etwas austritt und kann manchmal sogar noch auf Toilette ein Blatt zum Aufsaugen nehmen. Auch früher schon musste ich bei Stress öfter auf Toilette, allerdings ohne dass was daneben ging.

Ca 2cm Prostata sind draußen und auf jeder Seite wurde 1cm ausgeglichen, passt doch  :Blinzeln: 

Gruß Karl

----------


## obelix

Nach wie vor keine entscheidenden Veränderungen. Mein Profil habe ich gerade ergänzt:

_Am Stand vom 03.07.2022 hat sich leider nichts geändert. Schließmuskeltraining wird regelmäßig gemacht, aber weiterhin gehen hin und wieder einige, wenige Tropen in die Hose. Beim Tennis unverändert mehr._
_Potenz trotz hin und wieder Training mit einer Penispumpe bleibt bei Null.

_Die Ärzte sagen weiterhin, dass es bei mir "sehr gut aussieht" und ich in der Rangliste ganz vorne dabei bin. Hilft mir wenig; ich möchte wieder komplett trocken sein und vermisse die Potenz. Dumm gelaufen.

In diesem Monat erfolgt die zweite PSA-Messung nach der OP.


@Karl; in etlichen Fällen merke ich ebenfalls wenn Urin rauströpeln möchte und kann dies, wenn gerade möglich, mit einem Blatt Toilettenpapier oder einem Tempo leicht wegtupfen.
Eine Penisprothese, die mir mein Ex-Uro gerne verkaufen möchte, er hat in der Klinik gearbeitet die diese OP durchführt (Ex-Kollege), kommt für mich keinesfalls in Frage. Vorne, die Eichel, bleibt mit Prothese schlapp und dein Penis ist letztendlich Schrott.

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Jens,

nun würde ich auch nervös werden . . . 
warte dennoch etwas ab.

Ansonsten gehörst du leider zu der Minderheit, bei denen die RPE nicht gut geklappt hat.
Hoffen wir das der PSA-Wert weiter unten bleibt, dann ist zumindest mit einer längeren Lebenserwartung zu rechnen,
und die OP war im nachhinein dennoch erfolgreich.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## obelix

Beidseitig nerverhaltend operiert, keine Lymphknoten entnommen ... und dann so etwas. Die wenigen Tropfen stören mich weniger als die fehlende Potenz.

Die Vakuumpumpe bringt bisher auch keine merkliche Besserung. Gebe aber gerne zu, dass ich damit nur unregelmäßig trainiere.

----------


## Trekker

> Ansonsten gehörst du leider zu der Minderheit, bei denen die RPE nicht gut geklappt hat.


Warum auch immer, bei einigen läuft da etwas schlecht. Ich gehöre auch zur Mehrheit, weil ich nach der OP mit Kontinenz und Potenz relativ geringe Beschwerden hatte. Leider fing der PSA-Wert nach Jahren wieder an zu steigen und ich musste mich kürzlich bestrahlen lassen. Seitdem ist bei Potenz tote Hose und beim Sport tröpfle ich immer wieder in die Hose.


> Hoffen wir das der PSA-Wert weiter unten bleibt, dann ist zumindest mit einer längeren Lebenserwartung zu rechnen, und die OP war im nachhinein dennoch erfolgreich.


Vollkommen richtig lieber Hartmut, da hast Du den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen. Immerhin sind wir um die 70 und können noch auf einige schöne Jahre hoffen. Trotz allem, wünsche ich allen Forenteilnehmern eine in jeder Hinsicht gute Entwicklung.

Liebe Grüße 
Henry

----------


## Trekker

> Die Vakuumpumpe bringt bisher auch keine merkliche Besserung. Gebe aber gerne zu, dass ich damit nur unregelmäßig trainiere.


Kann ich gut verstehen. Ich habe bisher darauf verzichtet, zumal mein Urologe meint, dass nach dem Absetzen der Trenantonespritzen noch Hoffnung bestünde. Ich habe mir nämlich parallel zur Bestrahlung 2 Dreimonatsspritzen (Nov. 21 und Feb. 22) verpassen lassen. Nun sind wir aber bereits im August und ich kann immer noch keine Regung feststellen.

----------


## obelix

11.08.2022: PSA-Wert 0,014  (anderes Labor)

----------


## KarlEmagne

> 11.08.2022: PSA-Wert 0,014  (anderes Labor)


Jens, hast du eine hochsensitive Messung machen lassen? Der Wert ist natürlich kein gutes Zeichen, aber warte die nächste Messung ab. Hoffentlich ist es falscher Alarm.

Zu Penisprothese: das mit der schlaffen Eichel klingt definitiv schlecht. Außerdem sind so 90% zufrieden. 40% von denen wollen es vielleicht nicht zugeben, unzufrieden zu sein. Und bei meinem Glück wäre ich wohl sowieso in den 10%. Einerseits. Andererseits frage ich mich, was ich denn zu vergeben habe mit der toten Hose. Am meisten Angst hätte ich da vor Schmerzen aufgrund dieses Blasebalgs im Scrotum. Wenn die Prothese nix bringt, aber sonst wenigstens nicht stört, ist es ja egal. 

Zum Glück hatte ich aber immer schon schräge Hobbys, wie Computer und Elektronikbasteln, wo ich auf andere Gedanken komme. Tröpfeln selbst bei Dauerlauf kein Problem, aber ich bin ja auch noch unbestrahlt.

Erfolg der RP: ich denke, bei jedem ist auch die Anatomie leicht verschieden und der Operateur erwischt doch den Nerv. Generell reden Urologen m.E. die unweigerlichen und sehr merklichen Nebenwirkungen dieser OP klein. Trotzdem würde ich bei den Erektionen noch nicht ganz die Hoffnung aufgeben. Ein bisschen was kommt vielleicht noch.

Gruß Karl

----------


## obelix

> Jens, hast du eine hochsensitive Messung machen lassen? Der Wert ist natürlich kein gutes Zeichen, ..


ist das so, kein gutes Zeichen? Von zwei Sprechstundenhelferinnen wurde mir gesagt dass der Wert in Ordnung sei!?

Ob es ich um eine hochsensitive Messung handelt, weiß ich nicht. Auf jeden Fall war es ein anderes Labor.

Den Termin beim Urologen musste ich auf Ende dieses Monats verschieben.

----------


## lutzi007

> Beidseitig nerverhaltend operiert, keine Lymphknoten entnommen ... und dann so etwas. Die wenigen Tropfen stören mich weniger als die fehlende Potenz.
> 
> Die Vakuumpumpe bringt bisher auch keine merkliche Besserung. Gebe aber gerne zu, dass ich damit nur unregelmäßig trainiere.


Hallo Jens,
auch wenn ich Dir damit auf die Nerven gehe:
Das Training mit der Vakuumpumpe solltest Du regelmäßig machen. Z.B. jeden Abend oder jeden Morgen. Das geht auch gemütlich im Bett liegend und es ist immer allein schon ein gutes Gefühl, wenn sich der Penis langsam mit Blut füllt. Der Weg ist dabei das Ziel.
Das gilt übrigens auch für andere Trainings: Bei mir z.B: Wirbelsäulengymnastik wegen meiner lädierten Wirbelsäule, spezielles Krafttraining für meine lädierten Schultern, Ausdauertraining, um der Schwächung durch die Hormonblockade etwas entgegenzusetzen. Nur die Regelmäßigkeit bringt einem was und trägt zur Erhöhung des Wohlbefindens bei.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## KarlEmagne

> ist das so, kein gutes Zeichen? Von zwei Sprechstundenhelferinnen wurde mir gesagt dass der Wert in Ordnung sei!?
> 
> Ob es ich um eine hochsensitive Messung handelt, weiß ich nicht. Auf jeden Fall war es ein anderes Labor.
> 
> Den Termin beim Urologen musste ich auf Ende dieses Monats verschieben.


Jens, den Nachkommastellen zufolge ist 0.014 hochsensitiv. Oft gehen Messungen nur bis 0.03.

Mehrere Monate nach der RP bedeutet dein 0.014, dass du noch einen PSA hast. Wenn die Messung stimmt. Deswegen beobachten, ob eine Tendenz festzustellen ist.

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin,

ich möchte mal etwas zur Beruhigung beitragen.
Der PSA Wert sollte nicht überbewertet werden.
Dazu habe ich dir einmal etwas zum lesen beigefügt, von jemanden, der 30 Jahre ein Labor geleitet hat, und somit viel Erfahrungen sammeln konnte.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Etwas Ähnliches findest du auch im Basiswissen.

Zitat Barnold:



> "_Selbst wenn die Werte im Bereich unter 50 ng/ml lägen, wäre das so. Die RiLiBäk schreibt nämlich nur für den Bereich zwischen 0,2 und 50 ng/ml eine Abweichung von höchstens 15,5% vor. Alles, was darunter oder darüber liegt muss keinerlei Qualitätskriterien erfüllen. Zum Trost: Probleme bereiten den Laboren vor allem die niedrigen Werte um die 0,2 ng/ml herum. Hohe Werte, wie die zur Rede stehenden, können Labore mit guter Präzision in den vom Hersteller angegebenen Messbereich verdünnen. Trotzdem existieren Werteunterschiede wegen verschiedener Verfahren und sogar zwischen verschiedenen Reagenzchargen identischer Verfahren. Sogar bei Verfahren, denen ein Referenzmethodenwert zugrunde liegt, sind z.T. beträchtliche Abweichungen erlaubt. Ein Blick in die RiLiBÄK genügt."_
> 
> Weiter gehts:
> _"Zur Diskussion um den PSA-Wert.
> PSA Werte können nicht nur zwischen Laboren schwanken, sondern auch bei ein- und demselben Labor unterschiedliche Werte auswerfen, d.h. auch wenn bei identischem Labor im Abstand von 4 Tagen getestet wird, kann es unterschiedliche Werte geben. Ich meine mich sogar zu erinnern, dass wenn bei identischem Labor mit identischer Blutprobe zweimal getestet wird, es auch dann verschiedene Werte geben kann. Eventuell spielt auch sowas Banales wie Wieviel Flüssigkeit hab ich heute getrunken ? eine Rolle, wenn man sich überlegt, was für Mikromengen da gemessen werden."_


Ggf. wird sich Arnold dazu noch äußern.

Gruss
aus dem Norden
hartmut

----------


## obelix

Danke, Hartmut. Das kann ich aktuell vertragen.

----------


## obelix

Gestern wieder beim bisherigen Arzt/Labor PSA-Messung machen lassen:

<0,01

Heute geht es zum Urologen.

Kontinenz und Potenz keine/kaum Veränderungen bzw. Verbesserungen.

----------


## Michi1

Gegen Inkontinenz gibt es was zu tun. Richtiges Beckenbodentraining und wenn überhapt nichts mehr hilft einen AMS 800 Spinkther. So einer ist bei mir letzten Donnerstag aktiviert worden, seit dem geht kein Tropfen mehr unkontrolliert weg.

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Jens,
Deine OP war vor gut erst 5 Monaten. Ein paar Monate weiter wird sich Deine Kontinenz bestimmt stärker verbessert  haben.
Auch die Potenz kann noch wiederkommen.
Einfach dranbleiben mit Deinem Training.
Einen Spinkther u.ä. wirst Du niemals brauchen.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## obelix

Aktuell habe ich keine Veranlassung zwecks Kontinenz großartig etwas zu verändern. Beckenbodentraining mache ich zu Hause und mit den 2-5 Tropfen pro Tag, wenn überhaupt, komme ich klar. Auch beim Tennis scheint es etwas besser geworden zu sein (Kontinenz).

Hauptsächlich unter starker körperlicher Anstrengung ist das Tröpfeln auffälliger.

----------


## uwes2403

Nicht toll, aber imho akzeptabel.

Bei mir tröpfelt nichts, nur Sport (Volleyball) geht nicht ohne Einlage - abrupte Bewegungen oder - tatsächlich - Jubeln hält der Muskel nicht, da wird wohl zu viel Druck ausgeübt, wenn die Bauchmuskulatur angespannt wird.
Das dürfte ähnlich wie bei Dir sein.

Das ist als Nachwirkung der Logenbestrahlung (in 2013 ein paar Monate nach OP) übriggeblieben.

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Gestern wieder beim bisherigen Arzt/Labor PSA-Messung machen lassen:
> 
> <0,01
> 
> Heute geht es zum Urologen.
> 
> Kontinenz und Potenz keine/kaum Veränderungen bzw. Verbesserungen.


Gratuliere! Dann lag es wohl doch nur an dem anderen Labor.

----------


## obelix

Der Urologe war heute zufrieden mit mir. „Jammern auf höchstem Niveau“ hat er meine Schilderungen genannt. Er geht davon aus, dass zumindest die Kontinenz noch bessern wird. 

Jubeln kann ich ohne zu tröpfeln, aber dazu fehlt mir doch noch einiges. 


Insgesamt bin ich aber nicht unzufrieden.

----------


## Ivica71

Hallo Jens,
Deine PSA-Werte sind meines Erachtens alle gut. hab da jetzt nicht die größte Erfahrung, aber mein Arzt sagte (war heute bei ihm), dass ein PSA nach der RPE bis 0,07 sein darf und in Ordnung wäre. Erst drüber hinaus, müsste man das Thema Bestrahlung angehen. Mein erster PSA-Wert nach der RPE war <0,01 und heute war er < 0,02. Wie gesagt, ich solle mir da überhaupt keine Sorge machen. Aber wenn ich Eure Anmerkungen so lese, da mich ich mir jetzt schon wenige Gedanken.
Mit der Kontinenz habe ich seit dem ersten tag keine Probleme. Ich wurde beidseitige nervenschonend operiert und auch bei mir wurden keine Lymphknoten entfernt. Doch mit der Potenz habe ich auch noch zu kämpfen. Mal klappt es einiger Maßen, mal weniger. Nächste Woche habe ich einen Termin zum Test der Vakuumpumpe. Wusste garnicht, dass man das beim Arzt vorher testen muss (so ein Schwachsinn). Dachte man sollte mit der Pumpe es regelmäßig anwenden. Was soll ich nächste Woche beim Arzt für einen Erfolg haben? Naja....da werde ich wohl viel rein interpretieren  :L&auml;cheln:   :L&auml;cheln:  damit ich das verschrieben bekomme.
Zur Kontinenz bin ich mehr als zufrieden....bin vollumfänglich trocken
Zur Potenz würde ich sagen, befinde ich mich irgendwo zwischen 5-7 bei einer Skala von 10.
lg ivi

----------


## obelix

Hallo ivi,

das liest sich doch alles gut bei dir, vor allem was die Potenz betrifft. Aktuell würde ich mich maximal mit 2 von 10 möglichen bewerten, wenn überhaupt.

Gestern habe ich auch mit dem Urologen darüber gesprochen. Die Vakuumpumpe sollte ich ~3x die Woche nutzen. Hilfreich die Potenz wieder aufzubauen wären vor allem Skat-Spritzen. Mit der Vakuumpumpe würde "nur" der Penis außerhalb des Körpers trainiert werden. Getestet habe ich die Vakuumpumpe vor dem Kauf nicht beim Arzt. Was soll das bringen?

Es geht weiter!

----------


## Ivica71

Hallo Jens,
was der Test beim Arzt bringen soll? Wenn ich das in erster Linie verstanden habe, um überhaupt das Rezept dafür zu bekommen. Also verstehen muss man das nicht. ist aber wohl so von den Krankenkassen vorgeschrieben. Natürlich werde ich den Test als "Zufrieden" darstellen, schließlich will ich ja die Pumpe für zu Hause. Wir reden hier nicht von 100erten von Euro. Es sind ca. 60€. Die Vorgehensweise daher für mich noch weniger Verständnisvoll. Man besorgt sich doch nicht die Pumpe, wenn alles funktioniert????

Ja...es geht bzw. muss weiter gehen  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Ivi,
Pumpe beim Arzt testen? Mein Gott, was hat die Krankenkasse sich da wieder ausgedacht.
Ich hatte vor vier Jahren nach der OP meinen Uro um eine Verordnung für eine Pumpe gebeten und er hat sie dann bestellt und das war's. Sie wurde mir per Post nach Hause geschickt und ich musste noch 10 Euro dazubezahlen. Es war eine sehr teure Pumpe (OSBON ErecAid). Die kostet regulär ein paar hundert Euro, hat lebenslange Garantie und gefällt mir bis heute sehr gut. Ich hatte mir vorher auch schon was Günstiges vom Sexversand besorgt für 15 Euro. Das war aber schnell Schrott und das Gummizeugs roch auch nicht gesund.
Kann ja sein, dass die KK jetzt geiziger geworden sind.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Hartmut S

> Die kostet regulär ein paar hundert Euro, hat lebenslange Garantie


Wie großzügig in unserem Alter.  :Blinzeln: 
Erinnert mich an die damaligen Bauteile eines Computer, die auch immer eine lange Garantie hatten.
Nach 3 Monaten wurden die ausgetauscht, da total veraltet.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## obelix

Kurz vor dem Jahreswechsel war ich wieder bei der üblichen, quartalsmäßigen Nachsorge.

Der PSA-Wert liegt weiterhin unter der Nachweisegrenze (<0,01) und auch die sonstigen Daten, u. a. Nieren-, Urinwerte, sind in Ordnung.

Zufrieden mit dem jetzigen Stand bin ich nach wie vor nicht.

Das Tröpfeln ist nicht weg, auch wenn es häufig mehr einem "Schwitzen" ähnelt. Überwiegend bei plötzlichen Belastungen aber auch in Ruhe. Weil ich mich damit wohler und sicherer fühle, nutze ich permanent eine dünne Vorlage (Tena Men Extra Light). Eine am Tag/innerhalb 24 Stunden reicht.

Sehr ärgerlich für mich ist das Wasserlassen an sich. Nahezu alle 2 Stunden muss ich zur Toilette und muss sehr häufig _nachdrücken_ um die Blase leer zu bekommen. 30-40x habe ich gezählt. Immer wieder kommt ein kleiner Strahl. Ziehe ich dann leicht am Penis, verändere die Position, geht es weiter. Sehr nervig und zeitintensiv. Die Urinmenge liegt zwischen 180-330ml, laut Urologe passt das. Beim Urologen war meine Blase, nachdem ich vorher Wasser gelassen habe, leer.


Die Potenz ist nahezu Null. Aufgrund von einer längerfristigen Erkältung habe ich zwischenzeitlich das Pumpentraining eingestellt. Spaß macht mir das so oder so nicht. Gleiches gilt für die Skat-Spritzen. Mit 20ml ist so gerade ein Geschlechtsverkehr möglich. Auch hier gilt, Spaß geht anders. Eigentlich nichts für mich (und meine Frau).

Mein Urologe bleibt bei seiner Aussage, dass ich bei der Kontinenz auf hohem Niveau klage und wegen der Potenz sollte ich Geduld haben.

----------


## lutzi007

Moin Jens,

Deine OP liegt ja noch nicht mal ein Jahr zurück. Dafür finde ich Deinen Zustand nach Deinen Schilderungen eigentlich ganz gut.

Ja, die Potenz, ein heikles Thema.
Das Pumpentraining muss keinen Spass machen. Macht Zähneputzen Spass? Macht Fingernägelschneiden Spass? Macht Gymnastik Spass? Usw...
Diese Pflegemassnahmen und Andere auch mache ich einfach, um meinen Körper so gut wie es geht, in Schuss zu halten, damit ich die Sachen machen kann, die mir Spass machen. Was ist, wenn ich z.B. die Gymnastik weglasse? Dann bekomme ich nach und nach wieder Rückenschmerzen, die keinen Spass machen.

Jens, Du solltest Deine Einstellung überprüfen. Sonst fühlst Du Dich überwiegend unglücklich, obwohl es bei Dir eigentlich ganz gut aussieht.

Gruß
Lutz

----------


## obelix

Moin Lutz,

deine "?" kann ich nahezu alle mit "Ja" beantworten.

Und keinesfalls fühle ich mich (überwiegend) unglücklich, eher im Gegenteil. Ich bin ein positiv denkender und gestimmter Mensch. Habe eine große und supernette Familie, Freunde, viele Hobbies, spiele u. a. mindestens 1x die Woche Tennis, und viel Spaß am Leben.

Enttäuscht bin ich einzig, von meinem Zustand nach der OP (Kontinenz, Potenz). Da hätte ich mehr erwartet, es wurde mehr versprochen. Meine Frau und  ich kommen dennoch damit gut zurecht.

----------


## lutzi007

> Moin Lutz,
> 
> deine "?" kann ich nahezu alle mit "Ja" beantworten.
> ...


Moin Jens,
Auweia, ich glaube, ich muss meine Einstellung überprüfen  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 
Auch ich fühle mich meistens glücklich.
Deine Enttäuschung kann ich gut verstehen. Ich glaube, die Ärzte hatten Dir wohl zu viel versprochen.
Mir wurde nichts versprochen, deshalb war ich nach der OP wohl auch nicht enttäuscht.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Sehr ärgerlich für mich ist das Wasserlassen an sich. Nahezu alle 2 Stunden muss ich zur Toilette und muss sehr häufig _nachdrücken_ um die Blase leer zu bekommen. 30-40x habe ich gezählt. Immer wieder kommt ein kleiner Strahl. Ziehe ich dann leicht am Penis, verändere die Position, geht es weiter. Sehr nervig und zeitintensiv. Die Urinmenge liegt zwischen 180-330ml, laut Urologe passt das. Beim Urologen war meine Blase, nachdem ich vorher Wasser gelassen habe, leer.
> 
> Die Potenz ist nahezu Null. Aufgrund von einer längerfristigen Erkältung habe ich zwischenzeitlich das Pumpentraining eingestellt. Spaß macht mir das so oder so nicht. Gleiches gilt für die Skat-Spritzen. Mit 20ml ist so gerade ein Geschlechtsverkehr möglich. Auch hier gilt, Spaß geht anders. Eigentlich nichts für mich (und meine Frau).


Bei solchen Erfolgsberichten kann ich mit meiner offenen RP gegenüber DaVinci nicht so schlecht beraten gewesen sein. Kontinenz ist gut und  30% Erektionen entsprechend einseitigem Nerverhalt.

Beim Wasserlassen allerdings bin ich für Gleichberechtigung. Aufrechtes Pinkeln auch für Frauen. Im Sitzen jedenfalls entleere ich mich nicht zufriedenstellend.

Und kein Spaß machen ist eine höfliche Umschreibung für diese Rohrpumpe.

----------


## obelix

Ich denke nicht, dass die "Erfolge" großartig etwas mit der Art der OP zu tun haben. DaVinci ist etwas schonender, aber es kommt bei beiden Methoden u. a. darauf an wer das Messer bedient. In diesem Punkt fühl(t)e ich mich auf der sicheren Seite (Martini Klinik).

Seit der OP ist es bei mir ebenfalls angenehmer im Stehen das Wasser zu lassen. Das häufige _Nachdrücken_ bis die Blase leer ist, bleibt dennoch. Je später der Tag, desto häufiger.

----------


## reini99

> Ich denke nicht, dass die "Erfolge" großartig etwas mit der Art der OP zu tun haben. DaVinci ist etwas schonender, aber es kommt bei beiden Methoden u. a. darauf an wer das Messer bedient. In diesem Punkt fühl(t)e ich mich auf der sicheren Seite (Martini Klinik).
> 
>     .


Kenne keine andere Klinik, die solch eine Egebnisqualitätsmessung langfristig durchführt.Nach 10 Jahren haben 93,5% noch volle Kontinenz.Bei mir sind es jetzt schon über 8 Jahre. (RPE)
Reinhard

----------


## obelix

> Nach 10 Jahren haben 93,5% noch volle Kontinenz.


das erzählen mir andere Betroffene im persönlichen Gespräch auch so. Fasse ich dann etwas tiefer nach, kommen bei vielen (!) - mindestens - die gleichen Aussagen wie bei mir. Ob manN sich daran gewöhnt, "die paar Tropfen stören nicht"? Ich weiß es nicht.
Mich stört es, auch wenn es in etlichen Fällen mehr Nässen als komplette Tropfen sind.

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Kenne keine andere Klinik, die solch eine Egebnisqualitätsmessung langfristig durchführt.Nach 10 Jahren haben 93,5% noch volle Kontinenz.Bei mir sind es jetzt schon über 8 Jahre. (RPE)
> Reinhard


Ach, die Kontinenz wird einfach so schlechter?

----------


## Michi1

Wenn man mal fast 3 Jahre kpl. Inkontinent war dann stören wirklich ein paar Tropfen nicht. Da kann man sich mit Einlagen super schützen. Viele Frauen tragen das ganze Leben Einlagen, was ist daran schlimm. Es gibt auch für Männer sichere Einlagen die man nicht bemerkt.

----------


## obelix

> Viele Frauen tragen das ganze Leben Einlagen, was ist daran schlimm. Es gibt auch für Männer sichere Einlagen die man nicht bemerkt.


es geht nicht um das Einlagen tragen oder "was ist daran schlimm". Ich nutze die dünnsten Vorlagen die ich gefunden habe (unter Level1), sondern um das Tröpfeln. Für mich ist das unangenehm. Das Gefühl an sich. Ich spüre jede _Nässung_ die in die Vorlage geht.

----------


## Michi1

Ich benutze die "Tena Men extra light". Ist angenehm zu tragen, schwarz und fällt nicht auf. Ich benutze am Tag eine, nur zur Sicherheit da es ab zu nachtröpfelt.

----------


## obelix

> "Tena Men extra light".


genau diese nutze ich ebenfalls. Wie  gesagt, es geht mir nicht um das Tragen einer dünnen Vorlage, sondern um das Tröpfelgefühl und die Tatsache an sich. Darauf würde ich sehr gerne verzichten! Nicht schön!

----------


## reini99

> Ach, die Kontinenz wird einfach so schlechter?



Frage doch einfach die (In)-kontinenten. 53% andere Kliniken zu 93 % MKL.

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Frage doch einfach die (In)-kontinenten. 53% andere Kliniken zu 93 % MKL.


Um die Erfolgsstatistik als solche ging es mir nicht. Sondern deine Aussage implizierte, dass die Kontinenz von Operierten mit der Zeit abnimmt und auch hier die Martiniklinik vorn läge.

----------


## Michi1

Das würde ich sagen ist Zufall. Ich war jetzt schon 4x auf Reha und habe mit vielen gesprochen. Die einen sind von vornherein dicht. Andere, so wie ich, werden es nie. An der Klinik liegt das bestimmt nicht. Eher daran, wann die OP erfolgte. Wenn der Krebs schon weiter fortgeschritten war, muss halt mehr weggeschnitten werden. Der Meinung bin ich.

----------


## KarlEmagne

> genau diese nutze ich ebenfalls. Wie  gesagt, es geht mir nicht um das Tragen einer dünnen Vorlage, sondern um das Tröpfelgefühl und die Tatsache an sich. Darauf würde ich sehr gerne verzichten! Nicht schön!


Hatte ich nur in den ersten vier Wochen nach der OP. Beim Husten oder Lachen muss ich aufpassen, und wenn irgendwie komisch Druck auf den Unterbauch kommt. Sonst nicht. Auch nicht beim Rennen.

----------


## Trekker

> Frage doch einfach die (In)-kontinenten. 53% andere Kliniken zu 93 % MKL.


Jetzt könnte man meinen, dass bei der MKL 93 % der operierten inkontinent sind.

Ich wurde vor 10 Jahren in Heilbronn von Prof. Rassweiler minimalinvasiv operiert und war sehr schnell und lange kontinent. Erst seit der Bestrahlung vor einem Jahr habe ich beim Sport (Ballspiele) oftmals nasse Wäsche und darüberhinaus leider immer wieder (1 - 2mal die Woche) kleine Mengen Dünnschiss im der Unterhose.

----------

